# NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread is for posting your scores, not complaining about the benchmark or its methods.

Post Your 3DMark 11 Score along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time...This will be listed in single and multiple gpu configurations.
If you want your card listed here be sure to post all in Table format like below. 

name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu

IF YOU DONT SEE YOUR NAME IN THE LIST READ THIS AGAIN


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 6, 2010)

SINGLE GPU


Name | GPU | 
Clocks
 | Score | CPU|
MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1202/1765|16634|i7 4930k @5.3GHz |Best Titan

	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DOM|HD7970|1340/1950|15562|i7 3770K 5.88 GHz| Best HD7970

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the54thvoid|GTX Titan|1163/1625|15053|i7 3930k @4.4GHz
MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1940|14942|i7 3930K@5.5GHz
15th Warlock|GTX Titan|1176/3078|P14141|i7 3930K @ 5GHz |
Fullinfusion|R7970|1280/1605|P14073|i7 2700k @5.4GHz
MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1940|13805|i7 3770k @4.8GHz
erocker|HD 7970|1255/1600|13010|i7 3770K (4 threads) 4.8GHz
cadaveca|7950|1250c/1500m|P12831|i7 3770k@4.8ghz
p3gaz_001|GTX 680 Lightning|1437/1752|P12770|i7 3770K @ 5.037MHz
DOM|HD7970|1320/1850|12668|i7 3770K @ 4.7GHz
DOM|Sapphire HD7970|1320/1850|12521|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz
MetalRacer|Asus GTX680 CUII TOP|1311/1602|12208|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
DOM|Sapphire HD7970|1230/1790|11613|i7 2500K @ 5.75GHz
Earthdog|GTX 680|1283(boost)/1700|P11611|3770K @4.5GHz
Repsol23|MSI 7970|1350/1775|11549|i5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz
Earthdog|Powercolor 7950 PCS+|1287/1803|11510 Score|i7 3930K @ 4.5GHz
the54thvoid|Powercolor HD7970 LCS|1300 core/1600 mem|P10913|i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz
BarbaricSoul|XFX HD7970|1175 /1450 |P10805|2600k @ 4.5ghz
dark2099|HD 7950|1200/1800|P10732|2500K @ 5.2GHz
Garage1217|XFX R7970|1260/1725|10698|FX-8350@5ghz
MetalRacer|Asus GTX680|1285/1635|10695|i7 2600K@5.0GHz
manofthem|Sapphire HD 7970|1300/1790|P10680|i7 2600k@4.6ghz
dark2099|HD 7950|1100/1800|10171|i7 3770K 4.5GHz
ZenZimZaliben | Gigabyte 7970 | 1266/1800 | 10152 | i7 930 @4.2Ghz
erocker|Sapphire HD 7970|1125/1375|10103|i5 2500K 5ghz
Irony|Gigabyte GTX 670 OC|1176/1557|P10002|AMD FX 8350 @4.7ghz
Garage1217|XFX GHZ 7970|1250/1725|9891|FX-8150 @4.8GHz
DOM|MSI N580GTX Lightning|1400/1200/2800|P9798|2500K 5.6GHz|
skaerials|GTX 670|1045/1647|9532|i7 970@4.0GHz
Sinzia | Galaxy GTX680 | 1200 (boost)/2002 (memory)| P9335 | 2600k @4.6GHz
puma99dk|GTX 680|1006/1502|9204|i5-2500K@4,5GHz
DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC|1150/1150/2300|8782 Score|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz| Best GTX570|
Dentlord|GTX 580|1220/1100|8772|980x @ 5.2Ghz| 
p3gaz_001|Zotac GTX580|1006/2012/2300|8510|i7 3930K@5000MHz
DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|1150/1150/2300|8489|i7 2500K@ 5.7GHz| 
p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1017/2034/2202|P8403|i7 990X @ 4.88Ghz|
the54thvoid|GTX 580 Lightning 1.5GB|970/1050|8328|i73930k @ 4.7GHz
Dante007|ASUS GTX580 DirectCU II|970/1225/1940|P8289|i7 2600K @5.2GHZ
Jetster|7950|1035/1275|P8277|i5 2500K@4.5
AnomalouS| 1x GTX 580 |1000/1980/2145|8269|2600k @ 4.9Ghz on AIR
dj-electric|HD7870 2GB|1310Mhz@core/1435@mem|8174|3960X@4.2Ghz
Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X Flex|1025/1425|8171|AMD 1090T @4.16Ghz
p3gaz_001|EVGA 580|1000/2000/1163|8077|i7 980x @ 4.75ghz
d1nky|hd7950|1220/1750|8058|fx4100
HD4870|Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum|966/1258|8000|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz
SonDa5|MSI TFIII PE/OC GTX 560 Ti 448 | 1085/1075/2170 |P7954| i5-2500k@5210.3 Mhz
Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X Flex|1025/1450|7941|AMD 1090T @4Ghz
TRWOV|ATi HD7870 Ref|1200/1500|7925|i5-2320 @ 3.5GHz
MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|940/1880/1073|7866|i7 2600k @5349MHz
Krony|eVGA GTX580SC|962/1050|7816|i7 950 @ 4255MHz
p3gaz_001|Evga GTX 580|995/1989|P7776|i7 975XE @ 4.52Ghz
the54thvoid|MSI GTX 580 Lightning|970/1125|7547|i7 920 @ 3.6ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|970/1225|7539|i7 970@4.72GHz
Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Flex|950/1350|7460|AMD 1055T@3.5Ghz
LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 | 890/990 | 7338 | i7 3930K @ 4.25GHz|Best GTX480
Asylum|GTX580|950/1100|7325|i7 980x@4.6Ghz|
HD4870|GTX580|947/1125|7291|i7 920@4.38Ghz|
dj-electric|HD7850 2GB|1195Mhz@core/1450@mem|7230|3960X@4.2Ghz
Dante007| EVGA™ GTX480 Classified|865/4000/1730|P7164|Intel® Xeon™ X5550 @ 4.22Ghz
{JNT}Raptor|GTX580|947/1100|7066|i7 920 @ 4.3Ghz |
Dante007 | EVGA GTX480 SC | 851/960/1702 | P6884 | E5530 @ 4.12GHz
Asylum|GTX480|936/1113|6877|i7 980X @ 4.6Ghz|
Flibolito|GTX480|985/1026|6850|i7 920 @3.7GHz|
douglatins|GTX580|900/1050|6824|Core i7 930@4Ghz|
WantedX7|HD6950(non-unlock)|990/1500|6765|i5-750@4.1Ghz|Best HD6950
freakshow|EVGA GTX480|835/1670/2000|6711|i7 920 @ 3.6Ghz
erocker|GTX580|925/1050|6699|PII 1100T @ 4.3ghz|
the54thvoid|GTX580|920/1002|6571|i7 920@3.4Ghz|
erocker|1gb HD 6950 (unlocked)|1020/1325|6569|i5 2500k@5000MHz
Gas2100 | Asus GTX480 | 821/940/1642 | P6567 |i7 920 @ 3.61
MetalRacer|XFX 5870|1040/1350|6556|i7 2600k @5349MHz|Best HD5870
MetalRacer|Asus 5850|1050/1360|6478|i7 3930K@5.5GHz| Best HD5850
wolf|Gigabyte GTX570 oc|925/1850/4500|6470|i5 2500K 3.4ghz|
deathmore|GTX580|854/1050|6452|i7 920 @ 3.3Ghz|
cbupdd|HD 6950 1536|1050/1500|6420|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz| 
LordJummy|Diamond HD 6950 2GB Unlocked|1055/1450|6361|Core i7 950 @ 4.0Ghz
Danchich|GTX470|850/1800|6326|i7 2600k@4.7 Ggz| Best GTX470|
Moshpit | GTX580 | 868/1026 | 6322 | i7 860@3.36Ghz|
PopcornMachine|2GB HD 6950 (1408 shaders)|980/1440|P6209|i5 2500k@5.0GHz
HD4870|HD6970|1025/1505|6199|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz|| Best HD6970

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bucknuts77|EVGA GTX 570|850/1100/1700|6185|AMD 1090T@4.2Ghz 
erocker|GTX580|900/1050|6183|PII 965 4.1ghz| 
Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX580|900/1050|6172|Q9650 @ 4GHz| 
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|900/1060|6054|i7 970@4.63GHz| 
Earthdog|GTX470|915/950|6044|W3570 @ 4.2GHz|
MetalRacer|Asus5850|973/1340|6034|i7 2600K @5346 MHz| 
LiveOrDie|GTX480|800/1000|5909|i7 920 @ 3.6ghz|
MoonPig |nVidia GTX570|810/1620/2100|P5814|Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.8GHz| 
rickss69|5850|1020/1225|5807|i7 2600K @ 5.2GHz| 
Rado D|GTX480|835/950|5806|i7 950 @ 4GHz|
PopcornMachine|Sapphire HD 6950(1408 shaders) 2GB|950/1440|P5750|i7 920 3.8Ghz
Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX480|850/1000|5715|Q9650 @ 4GHz|
Fullinfusion | HD6950|980/1400|5630|PII 1090T @ 4.11Ghz|
erasure |GTX470| 840/950|5625| i7-950@4GHz |
renq|HD6950 1536 shaders|985/1600|P5603|Phenom II B60 @ 4018MHz
puma99dk|EVGA GTX 570|797/1050|P5562|i7-860 @ 2.48ghz
TRWOV|Sapphire HD6950 2GB |875/1350|5506|Core i5-2320 @ 3.5GHz
horik|HD6950|890/1390|P5501|I7-950@4.2Ghz
blu3flannel|GTX470|825/1000|5498|i5 750 @ 4GHz| 
Dante007|HD5850|1125/1406|5475|Q6600@4.0|
entropy13 |GTX 570|816/1036/1632|P5469|Core i7 2600 @ 3.9GHz
PopcornMachine|HD6970|900/1400|5430|i7 920@ 3.8GHz|
ZenZimZaliben|HD5870|1075/1290|5396|i7 930@4.3Ghz|
HD4870|HD5870|1069/1357|5379|i7 920@4.33Ghz|
revin | XFXHD5870XXX | 1000/1300 |5349 | 17 2600K@4.94
horik|HD6950|915/1410|5292|i7 950 @ 4.5ghz|
Kenkickr|HD5870|1125/1348|5284|Phenom II 1055T @ 4Ghz|
Altered|XFX HD6950|840/1300|5282|i5 2500k @ 4.3ghz
TRWOV|Sapphire HD6950 2GB (1408 shaders)|860/1300|5233|Core i5-2320 @ 3.1GHz
BraveSoul|Sapphire 5850|1027/1101|5180|i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz
Laurijan|ASUS GTX560Ti TOP|900/1050/1800|5179|i5 3570K@4.2GHz
Fullinfusion |HD5870|1070/1300|5138|PII 1090T @ 4.21Ghz|
VulkanBros|GTX480|701/924|5107|Phenom II 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz|
cadaveca|HD5870|995/1400|5087|Core i5 760@4.42Ghz|
A.K.M|HD 5850|1029/1310|5066|i7 920 @ 4.2GHz|
cbupdd|HD6870|1075/1200|5060|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz|Best HD6870
AthlonX2|GTX470|800/950|5022|Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz|
D007|Visiontek 5850|980/1150|4988|i7 960@ 4.4Ghz.
erocker|HD5850|1080/1200|4947|PII x4 965 4.1ghz|
Brandonwh64 | Palit 560TI 2GB | 850/1050/1700 |4924 | 17 2600K@4.3Ghz
PhysXerror|GTX570|823/1005|4912|PII 925@3.4Ghz|
Steevo|HD5870|1080/1253|4875|Phenom 940 3.7Ghz|
(FIH) The Don|ASUS EAH5870 1GB|900/1250|P4863|i7 2600K 4700Mhz
Aphexdreamer|HD5870|1027/1300|4856|Phenom II X4 965 @4Ghz|
dir_d|HD5870|1015/1300|4814|Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz|
ace80|Sapphire HD6950 2gb|950/1250|P4793|Intel e8600 4.5Ghz
Helli|GTX465|860/1005|4737|E5620 @4.3GHz|Best GTX465
NdMk2o1o|GTX470|760/851|4723|Phenom B50 @ 3.5Ghz|
Altered|XFX HD 6950(1408 shaders not unlocked) 1GB |840/1325|P4720|Q6600 @ 3240 
Razerian|6870|980/1220|4652|i7 950
bear jesus|HD6870|1025/1150|4555|Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz|
AlienIsGOD|HD 6870 1GB|940/1075|4496|i5 2400 @ 3293 mhz
Panther|6870|1000/1050|4449|1055t 3.78 ghz|
Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|1030/1200|4432|PIIx4 925@ 3.836Ghz|Best HD6850
MoonPig | HD5870 | 850/1200| 4393 | i5 760 @ 4GHz|
HMS1193|GTX460 1GB|944/1008|4329|i5 750@4.2GHz|Best GTX460
scope54| HD5850| 936/1150 |4323 |Q9550 @ 3.3ghz |
Lt_JWS | HIS 6850 | 1000/1175 | 4313 | PII 955X4 @ 4.1Ghz
jmcslob|Hd6950 unlocked|945/1400|P4301|AIIx4 635 @3.592ghz|
LagunaX |HD6870 |940/1150| 4298 |i3 540 @ 4.6ghz|
TRWOV|Sapphire HD6850|920/1150|P4267|Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3.1Ghz|
marsey99|460 1gb|850/1000|4263|2500k @4500MHz
mlee49|GTX470|608/837|4246 |i7 940 @ 3.1GHz|
opethian | GTX460 | 905/1075 | 4241 | i7 920@ 4.2GHz|
ShiBDiB|HD5870|900/1300|P4171|Q9550 @ 2.83|
Arctucas|GTX460| 860/1050| 4102 | i7 950 |
Erasure | GTX460 | 910/910| 4083 | E5620 @ 4.3GHz|
TheMailMan78|HD5850|850/1125|4065|Phenom II 1090T @ 3.8Ghz|
groothof22|HD6870|900/1050|4011|Q9400@3.6ghz|
Silkstone|Asus 6850|970/1200|4001|E3110@4.36Ghz
Zubasa|HD5870|850/1200|3942|Phenom II 1055T @ 3.5Ghz|
TRWOV|Sapphire HD6850|850/1100|P3911|Core i5 2320 @ 3.0GHz
gdallsk|HD5870|890/1250|P3900|Q6600@3.11GHz
BlackMagic|GTX 460|873/1001|3668|e8400 @ 4.23GHz|
Bundy|HD5850|725/1000|3546|Q6700@3.33Ghz|
DOM|HD5770|1100/1420|3258|980X @ 3.3GHz|Best HD5770
Dogshitjoint|GTX460|835/1025|3295| AMD Athlon II x3 @ 3.75GHz 
rickss69|HD5770|1048/1285|3132 |980X @ 4513MHz
TRWOV|Sapphire HD6770 Vapor-X|960/1445|2945|i3-2100 @ 3.1Ghz
Athlonite|HD5770 1GB| 950/1290|2866| PII x4 940BE 3.0GHz
Damric | HD5750 | 960/1350|2790| Phenom II 955 @ 4ghz|Best HD5750
chevy350 | HD5770| 850/1200| 2789 |Q6600 @ 2.4
Magikherbs|HD5750|800/1250|2412|Athlon II x4 630 @3.25Ghz|
gdallsk|HD5770|850/1200|P2210|E5200@2500MHz
AhokZYashA|GT540M|750/1000|P1223|i7 2630QM @ 2GHz
agent00skid | Radeon HD 6530D | 604/907 | 1020 | A6-3500@2.86 GHz
Laurijan|Intel HD Graphics 4000|650/2000|756|i5 3570K@4.2GHz
Derek12 |ATI Radeon HD5450|650/400| P329 |Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Windsor EE 2 GHz


SLI/XFIRE


Name | GPU | Clocks | Score | CPU|
MetalRacer|GTX TITAN'S|1201/1692|25785|i7 3930k @5.5GHz| Best nVidia
Mydog|780 Classified SLI| 1305/1773 MHz|P25410|3960X @ 5105 MHz
15th Warlock|2x GTX Titan|1100/1547|P22872|i7 3930K @ 4.8GHz|
Mydog|2x 7970|1300/1610|P21765|i7 3960X @5 GHz|Best ATI
HammerON | MSI GTX 780's | 1150/1552 | 20829 | i7 4770K @ 4.4 GHz
MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|1205/1800|20637|i7 3930k @5299MHz|
Fullinfusion|MSI R7970OC XF|1280/1810|20608|I7 2700K @5.543Mhz
p3gaz_001|2xGTX 680 Lightning(Stock Cooler)|1411/1732|P20110|i7 3770K @ 5.027MHz| 
Mydog|2x 7970|1295/1700|P19888|i7 3960X @5.1GHz
Earthdog|HIS HD7970 IceQ X2 / X Turbo |1250/1750|19750|3770K @ 4.9Ghz
MetalRacer|SLI Asus GTX680 CUII TOP|1272/1565|19327|i7 3930K@5.25GHz| 
DUMO|2x GTX680|1227/1922|19021|i7 3770K @ 5GHz
DOM|HD7970's|1250/1800|18987|i7 2600K @ 5GHz
15th Warlock|2xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1257/6076|18280|i7 3930K@5Ghz| 
FreedomEclipse|MSI GTX680 OC SLI|1124/1502|17673|3930k@4600Mhz
MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|1175/1750|17651|i7 2600k @5000MHz|
Fullinfusion|2xR7970|1200/1675|P17189|i7 2700k @4.8GHz
bpGT64|2x GTX 670|1179 Core/1552 Mem|P16701|i7 3930k @ 4.5Ghz
cadaveca|2x7950|1000c/1375m|P16650|i7 3770k@4.8ghz
LiveOrDie |Sapphire HD7970's|1125/1575| 16292 |i7 3930k @ 4.25
20mmrain |Sapphire HD7970's|1200/1575| 16101 |i7 2600k @ 4800MHz|
p3gaz_001 |GTX 580SLI|1006/2012/2112|P15306|i7-3930K @ 5.1Ghz|
SonDa5| Xfire 2xSapphire HD7950 950 mhz Edition|1200/1450&1300/1575|P15081|i53570K@4.8GHZ
Boilerhog | Asus GTX 670's| 1085/1567 | P15053 | i7 3930K @ 4.5 GHz
p3gaz_001|GTX 580 SLI |960/1920/1152|13594| i7 980x @ 4.6ghz| 
Dumo|GTX 580 CUII SLI|977/1158|13498|i7 2600K @ 5725.5Mhz|
Fullinfusion|HD 6990|995/1500|P13341|2700K @ 5.3GHz
HammerON|GTX 580 SLI|940/1120|12934| i7 970@4.72GHz|
LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 SLI | 850/985 | 12688 | i7 3930K @ 4.5GHz
Asylum|GTX580 SLI|930/1100|12454|i7 980x@4.53Ghz
Krony|eVGA GTX580 3Gb Sli|940/1002|12291|i7 950 @ 4255MHz
Fullinfusion |GIGABYTE HD6990|1000/1505|P12011| I7 2700 @ 5.3Ghz
compudaze| HD 6950 CrossfireX Unlocked|1000/1450|11479|i7 2600K @ 5.4GHz 
MetalRacer|Asus 5850's XFire|960/1335|11041|i7 2600k @ 5338MHz
Yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX 480|882/1052|10988|i7 950@4.2GHz
HD4870|2 x HD6970|1010/1525|10824|Core i7 920@4.3GHz|
HammerON |GTX 470 SLI|890/1025|10741|i7 970@4.72GHz
johnnyfiive | Zotac GTX 480 (SLI) | 800/1000/1600 | 10532 | i5 2500k 4.7GHz
bpgt64|EVGA Classified GTX 590|672-864-1344|P10417|i7-2600k 4.39ghz
Fullinfusion | ATi HD6990 |1000/1500 |10321| Bulldozer 8150 @ 5.05GHz
HD4870|HD6970+HD6950|965-925/1505-1350|10085|Core i7 920@4.38Ghz
Fullinfusion|AMD HD6990|1050/1500|10070| PhenomII X6 @4.44Ghz
FreedomEclipse|XFX 6970 Crossfire|900/1375|9857|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz 
ZenZimZaliben | 5870 1GB XFire | 1000/1300 | 9629 | i7 930 @4.2Ghz
MetalRacer|XFX 5970|1000/1240|9543|i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz
Fullinfusion |HD 6950 X-fire unlocked to full 6970's|950/1450|9475|PII 1090T @ 4.113Ghz
#P n0tiert|HD6990|915/1275|9277|AMD FX-8150@4.4GHZ|
rickss69 |Sapphire 5970 |1000/1200|9026|Intel 2600K @ 4.8GHz
CobraXP |HD 6870 Crossfire|1090/1185|9021|i7 990x @ 4.8Ghz|
BarbaricSoul|HD5870's CrossfireX|885/1225|8979|i7 2600K@4.7GHz
crunchie|HD 6870 xfire|1000/1050|8935|1090T @ 4.125ghz
Aquinus|2x AMD Radeon HD 6870|1000/1050|8804|i7 3820 @ 4.0GHz
JD15|EVGA GTX 570 SLI|797/975|8620|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.823GHz
jlewis02|HD5850 x2|980/1125|8506|i7 930@4.2ghz
johnnyfiive | 6870 CrossFire |1010/1100| P8462 | Core i7 950@4.51GHz
Fullinfusion|HD 5970|1000/1270|8325|PII 1090T @ 4.381Ghz
FreedomEclipse|Sapphire 5850 Crossfire|910/1200|8316|i5 2500k @ 4.9Ghz
TRIPTEX|5970|854/1207|8304|2500k @ 4500mhz
2DividedbyZero|HD5970|900/1200|8273|980X @ 4.33GHz|
Arctucas | GTX 460 SLi | 900/2150 | 8265 | i7 950
Helli|GTX 465 SLI|850/994|8238|i7 920 @ 3.8GHz
johnnyfiive|6870 x2|955/1055|8233|i7 950 @ 4.3|
Angreal|HD5970|900/1200|8090|i7 920@4.5Ghz
JATownes|HD6870 Crossfire|1000/1125|P7665|PII 965 @ 4.19Ghz
jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|7234|i7 920@3.2ghz
JrRacinFan|GTX460 SLI|800/1Ghz|7164|i7 2600K @ 4GHz
bear jesus|6870 crossfire|1000/1100|7155|phenom II 965 @ 4ghz |
Helli|GTX465 SLI|860/1005|7001|E5620 @4.3GHz|
MoonPig | ATi HD5870 + HD5850 |Stock| 6792|i5 760 @ 4.0GHz |
Arciks|HD5850 2x|725/1000|6713|i7 920 4.0Ghz
Alexsubri | ATI 5850x2 | 900/1250| 6341 | Phenom II 965 @ 3.6ghz|
TotalChaos|5850x2|765/1125|6257|1055T@3.5Ghz|
JrRacinFan|2x EVGA GTX460 768MB|720/900|5698| i5 655k @ 4.3GHz
Brandonwh64|5770 Xfire|850/1200|5475|i7 2600K@4.5GHz
Bundy|HD5850|725/1000|5401|Q6700@3.33Ghz
Black Panther|HD5970|735/1010|5316|E8400 @ 4.0GHz|
trickson|5770 x 2|960/1400|5287|Q9650 @ 4Ghz
overclocking101|HD5770 x2|1000/1308|5073|i5-655K@4.5ghz|
Athlonite|2x HIS HD5770 1GB|960/1350|P4916|PhenomII x4 940BE @ 3.41GHz

Sli3/TriFIRE


Name | GPU | Clocks | Score | CPU|
Mydog|780 Classified tri-SLI| 1285/1737 MHz|P30375|4960X @ 4809 MHz
GamerGuy|3x7970's|1080/1450|P22209 |i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz
Akrian|HD7970x3|1201/1630|19533| i7 2600k @ 4.8 ghz|
HammerON|3x7970's|1125/1375|P18262|i7 970 @ 4.2GHz
t_ski|Three 7970's|925/1375|18006|i7-3930K@stock
MetalRacer|TriFire 5850's|956/1340|15769|i7 3930k @5250MHz
15th Warlock |PNY GTX580x3|772/1544/2004|P15097|i7 2600k @ 4.6ghz
MetalRacer|2x5850's + 1x5870|960/1335 + 1010/1360|14618|i7 2600k @5338MHz
rickss69|5970/5850 Tri-Fire|965/1230|P13966|Intel 980X @ 4.3GHz
2DividedbyZero|5970+5850|885/1250|P13533|i7 980X @ 4.5GHz




SLi4/QuadFIRE


Name | GPU | Clocks | Score | CPU|
Mydog|4xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1156/1727|27577|i7 3960X@5.0Ghz
Fitseries3|4x GTX 480 SLI|757/1001|17115|2x xeon x5687s@4.37ghz |
MetalRacer|5970's QuadFire|962/1250|16108|i7 980x @ 4021MHz
MetalRacer| QuadFire 5970's|962/1250|14949|i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

> How to enable SLI in 3DMark 2011:
> 
> First:
> Add an SLI profile:
> ...



My Results:

MoonPig | i5 760 @ 4.0GHz | ATi HD5870 @ 850/1200 | 4393






MoonPig | i5 760 @ 4.0GHz | ATi HD5870 + HD5850 (Stock) | 6792


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 6, 2010)

when does NDA end??


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 6, 2010)

1400 GMT Tuesday


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 1400 GMT Tuesday



That's

9:00 am EST
8:00 am CST
6:00 am PST

in the US.


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 7, 2010)

where to you get it ? its not downloadable at www.futuremark.com

EDIT: nevermind its dx11 only so i cant run it  damn you progression


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2010)

official download:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1908/Futuremark_3DMark_11_v1.0.0.html


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is mine.... first one. I have not even restarted before after download of program. As well as I am not at my normal speeds. But here yah go  First ATI + PhysX card.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 7, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> official download:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1908/Futuremark_3DMark_11_v1.0.0.html



Nice add on the Bittorrent option, is that new? Anyways, I'll seed it out for ya to relieve some pressure off your DL servers. 

Scores to come!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2010)

I tried to run it, but I get a squashed screen on mine.  Is anyone else having trouble running this with Eyefinity?


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

1st Try

Performance Mode, Benchmarks only:

Helli|GTX 465 SLI|825/940/1650|E5620 @4.3GHz


_Edit: Hmmm....SLI was not working on this Bench.  _


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice add on the Bittorrent option, is that new?



we've had it for quite a while but i turn it only on on popular downloads and only for a few days


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

You should look into keeping that full time. Tis alot faster for large files, for me.


----------



## erasure (Dec 7, 2010)

please TPU give me Advanced key 

Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Date
erasure
|
EVGA GTX 460 768MB 192bit
 | 910MHz / 1150MHz / 1820MHz | 
 P4083 
| 
i7-950@4.1GHz
 | 12/7/10 2:40:37 PM


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's another score 






Still my CPU and cards at not highest settings.... I wonder if I can hit 9k? I will have to try later 

Nice scores to everyone else guys.... very exciting keep'em coming!


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2010)

Wish I wasn't at work!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Wish I wasn't at work!!



LOL Gatta love second shift !!! I get to do all the cool stuff!!!


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 7, 2010)

Arctucas|GTX460|860/2100|4094|i7 950@4189MHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/182841

EDITED for SLI.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> official download:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1908/Futuremark_3DMark_11_v1.0.0.html



I put up a backup mirror also to help with traffic if needed. 

```
Server: nuzzoftp.dyndns.org
user: 3dMark11
pass:3dmark11
```

The user name/pass will expire in 3 days, should be enough time for everyone who wants a copy to get it.


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

2nd Try

Looks better now. 

Helli|GTX 465 SLI|825/940/1650|6734|E5620 @4.3GHz


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2010)

MOAR!



I'll be submitting my score once I decide on a new DX11 GFX card, until then... MOAR!


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's mine all stock 
DarkOCean/hd5770 1gb/850/1200 / 2394 /phenom 2 710 @ 2,6ghz


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

cadaveca|HD 5870 1GB|900/1250|4622|i5 760 @ 4.2ghz








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/8129


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

guess its gonna take some time before we see 10k +


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> guess its gonna take some time before we see 10k +



We have only to wait for a GTX580 SLI. 

Helli


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm waiting to see what scores Fitseries will submit.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> guess its gonna take some time before we see 10k +



or if scaling was good, with dual 5970's...it'd be done already. this bench is too short. Kinda pissed I paid $15 for it...maybe worth $10.



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm waiting to see what scores Fitseries will submit.




Didn't you hear? 

Fits is taking a break from the high-end stuff.


----------



## erasure (Dec 7, 2010)

in 3dmark search engine result show Single GTX580 P10424 3DMarks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

aight then 20k+ lol 

and i dont think you guys should expect fits in here , think he is taking a unwillingly break


----------



## groothof22 (Dec 7, 2010)

*add me*

groothof22|6870|900|1050|P3792|Q9400@2.66ghz

here is my score


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

????


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

erasure said:


> in 3dmark search engine result show Single GTX580 P10424 3DMarks



The values on this Pages are not correct.

On my Bench result page it shows one Card but was a SLI...

...and even for a GTX580 - >10k is too much. imho

Helli


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 7, 2010)

here's what I got
chevy350, MSI HD5770, 850/1200,Score 2579,  Q6600@2.8


----------



## Asylum (Dec 7, 2010)

Heres my first run with my 480.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 7, 2010)

And here is my first shot...Mind that this is with all my system settings for daily use and every component 100% stable under highest stressing..

Rado D|GTX 480|835/1670/1900|5806|core i7 950 @ 4.025GHz


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

My first run


----------



## damric (Dec 7, 2010)

*damric, HD 5750 950/1350, Phenom II 955 4ghz, P2779*





http://3dmark.com/3dm11/8871


----------



## Asylum (Dec 7, 2010)

Is it just me or is this the worst 3dmark yet?

With all the time it took to make this program i exspected alittle more.


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

+1


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 7, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll be submitting my score once I decide on a new DX11 GFX card, until then... MOAR!



Interested in my MSI GTX 480 which flies nicely(check my specs)?I've bought it on 9th of September.PM me if you are interested to negotiate on the price(original £350).It was never taken apart,so its under warranty


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Interested in my MSI GTX 480 which flies nicely(check my specs)?I've bought it on 9th of September.PM me if you are interested to negotiate on the price(original £350).It was never taken apart,so its under warranty.



No thank you.


----------



## scope54 (Dec 7, 2010)

my first run i got 4116, ran it a second time but 3dmark.com servers are down.

update: 4323 with stuff closed








scope54	HD5850 1GB	936/1150	4323	Q9550 @ 3.31ghz


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 7, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No thank you.



ok


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't connect to the Futuremark servers, so can't post a score atm (everything's at stock speed atm anyway) But could someone with the MLAA option post side by sides of their scores with and without it running...If someone gets the chance...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> Can't connect to the Futuremark servers, so can't post a score atm (everything's at stock speed atm anyway) But could someone with the MLAA option post side by sides of their scores with and without it running...If someone gets the chance...



Yea, same. Gunna leave it open and try again in 10mins


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm getting this message too..

Posting result to 3DMark.com failed: Unable to connect to the remote server
(connection_to_3dmark_com_failed)

So its normal for some people? I looked at my firewall but nothing related to 3DMark in its blocking list.


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

3th Try

Helli|GTX 465 SLI|845/950/1690|6881|E5620 @4.3GHz

Pushing my GTX465 a little bit harder. 
Interessting is, with this Setup 3DMark Vantage crashes everytime on second Graphic Test but not on 3DMark 11...


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> guess its gonna take some time before we see 10k +



I'll crack that nut when I get home from work.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

Updated my post, Athlon


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 7, 2010)

*add me*

2DividedbyZero|Sapphire HD5970|900/1200|P8273|980X @ 4.33GHz


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the servers are only going to get worse as the day goes on, I'm sure we along with many others are really abusing their bandwidth 

I almost broke 7000 points before i just could not connect after trying over and over






I want to see if i can get 7000+ before i give my info to be added to the list.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 7, 2010)

*add me*

AphexDreamer|Asus HD5870|975/1250|P4645|Phenom II 965 @ 4020Mhz

First Attempt


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah...the Servers are overloaded. 

In the Meantime you could take a look at the Benchmark Ticker 

Looks like the hole World is benching....

Helli


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

> @AthlonX2



What about listing your _screen resolutions_, wouldn't that a large difference on the final score?


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 7, 2010)

Helli said:


> yeah...the Servers are overloaded.
> 
> In the Meantime you could take a look at the Benchmark Ticker
> 
> ...


about 10-12 3Dmark11 scores in a row, followed by a 3dmark06 or vantage score. Over and over again.


----------



## Helli (Dec 7, 2010)

yupp, i had never seen such a high frequency of submitted results... 

Helli


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> What about listing your _screen resolutions_, wouldn't that a large difference on the final score?




The "P" score is a fixed resolution


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> The P score is a fixed resolution



oooh I see, thanks bro.


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 7, 2010)

All the P scores are 1280x720.




Think my score is low, but when i searched for  same cpu/gpu i'm right under the crossfire user.
2wicked/HD6850/1025gpu1180mem/amd pII 965 4ghz


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 7, 2010)

Helli said:


> yeah...the Servers are overloaded.
> 
> In the Meantime you could take a look at the Benchmark Ticker
> 
> ...




Lol and not 1 from America? thats not right???

Anyways my rig seems to beating the majority of the rigs uploading scores.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

p3871
jlewis02|5850|765/1125|3871|Q9550 @3.8ghz


----------



## dir_d (Dec 7, 2010)

poor ticker is going overtime...I was trying to run the bench before i went to work but i got to the physics part and it stopped because windows lost focus and wanted me to switch into performance mode and stop running aero. Ill run it when i get home tonight.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

x1315
jlewis02|5850|765/1125|1315|Q9550 @3.8ghz


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

ok i did it and now I'm happy, I  winter weather and ducting fans and ducting 






Please add me 
bear jesus|6870 crossfire|1000/1100|7061|phenom II 965 @ 4ghz


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

p4217
jlewis02|5850|850/1200|4217|Q9550 @3.8ghz


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't help noticing this benchmark has a surprising disparity between similar cards.

Anyhow:
*streetfighter 2|HD5830|885/1200|p3481|PII B50 @ 3.7GHz*






secret: look at the time in my screenshot.  that was purely by coincidence!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2010)

AthlonX2|GTX470|750/1800|4831|PII 965 @ 4Ghz


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 7, 2010)

nice scores AthlonX2


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

Could i have my single card result added as well please as it is what i will be running for a while now

bear jesus|6870|1025/1120|4509|phenom II 965 @ 4ghz


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 7, 2010)

anybody else here gets a blank screen on the physics test?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

p4604
jlewis02|HD5850|960/1200|4604|Q9550 @3.8ghz


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 7, 2010)

no link from me but here it is
P4830
i5-655K@4.3ghz|2X HD5770@ 1000mhz core 1298mhz mem|4GB ddr3 1600mhz@1333mhz etc etc I gotta buy it now so I can do multiple runs


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 7, 2010)

Wooo!!! I'll be running my numbers tonight after I buy my copy. Should make for a fun weekend going for personal bests.  !!!!


----------



## scope54 (Dec 7, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> p4604
> jlewis02|5850|960/1200|4604|Q9550 @3.8ghz



out of curiosity what voltage was your 5850 at?

mine is at 936/1150 @1.2v (afraid to go higher)

also athlonx2 if you could update your table with my score:  NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 7, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Wooo!!! I'll be running my numbers tonight after I buy my copy. Should make for a fun weekend going for personal bests.  !!!!



Can't wait to compare another 6870 Crossfire score!!! My Personal best so far is P8254 But that is with out my CPU at it's normal 4 Ghz.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|955/1275|4827|i7 760 @ 4.2Ghz









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/23579


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

scope54 said:


> out of curiosity what voltage was your 5850 at?
> 
> mine is at 936/1150 @1.2v (afraid to go higher)



1.25v but its too hot here right now.
I will clock it alittle bit higher when it gets cold outside.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 7, 2010)

can anyone verufy something. on the orb does it show your correct gpu clocks? mine it shows 120000mhz core and 160000mhz memory?? im wondering if its an all around bug or did I do something wrong. check this link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/22499


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine are wrong also.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/23329


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> can anyone verufy something. on the orb does it show your correct gpu clocks? mine it shows 120000mhz core and 160000mhz memory?? im wondering if its an all around bug or did I do something wrong. check this link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/22499



Uh, yeah....







oh, and your result might get added, if you had used the correct format.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> can anyone verufy something. on the orb does it show your correct gpu clocks? mine it shows 120000mhz core and 160000mhz memory?? im wondering if its an all around bug or did I do something wrong. check this link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/22499






cadaveca said:


> Uh, yeah....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39404&stc=1&d=1291753312



I'm jealous of your obviously insanely fast cards, according to the orb my gpu has 1mb ram and runs at 0mhz core and 0mhz memory


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> oh, and your result might get added, if you had used the correct format.



well results are getting added without screenies or links !?!?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> well results are getting added without screenies or links !?!?



you mad? i dont understand what your talking about cadaveca's comment wasnt directed towards you. but everyone should read the OP if your wondering why your results arent posted


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|960/1280|4862|i7 760 @ 4.2Ghz







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/26043


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah, heres my answer from that black screen on physics test.



> From what I've gathered, this seems to be problem only on NVIDIA. If that is so, it will narrow the bug in specific code within SystemInfo or the API it calls from there.
> 
> It's very minority of people who suffers from this (alot of submits work). I will bring this up tomorrow at office.


http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138917&page=2

hmmm ok. Thats why I dont diss ATI drivers. Nvidia can crap things up as well


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2010)

erocker|HD 5850|1015/1150|P4711|Phenom II X4 965 @ 4ghz


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ack*

theubersmurf|radeon 5850|760/1050|3805|i7 920 (C0)3.29





Scored very badly relative to a lot of systems, but I'm not much of an overclocker so.

@Athlon: Lemondrop; For every one ounce of Lemon juice, add one ounce of vodka and a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2010)

AthlonX2|GTX470|775/1800|4936|PII 965 @ 3.9Ghz


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry, last one.

erocker|HD 5850|1015/1150|P4756|Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.1ghz


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you mad? i dont understand what your talking about cadaveca's comment wasnt directed towards you. but everyone should read the OP if your wondering why your results arent posted




mine were added a long time ago. i WASNT referring to mine. I dont need to read the OP, maybe you need to read it. your clearly not following ur own rules


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|985/1275|4944|i5 760 @ 4.2Ghz







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/29284


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

CPU speed don't seem to do much for me.Anyone else have the same?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah it seems to be more GPU dependant


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just got p4608 with 200mhz on the cpu and 5mhz on the vid card core thats only 4 points improvement from my other score.

Man I wish my card clocked higher.
Im done with it till it gets cooler outside.

jlewis02|HD5850|970/1200|4621|Q9550 @4ghz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/30027


----------



## Brav3e (Dec 7, 2010)

FeNy | AMD Phenom II X4 955 at 3850 MHz | HD 6870 @ 1035/1155 | P4585 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/17253


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I just got p4608 with 200mhz on the cpu and 5mhz on the vid card core thats only 4 points improvement from my other score.



That made me curious so i put everything back to stock speeds and got 4309 vs 4509 as my current highest oc, so 600mhz on the cpu 255mhz on the north bridge and HT, 33mhz on the ram with 120mhz on the gpu core and 70mhz on the gpu memory got me exactly 200 points more.

I must wait for it to get colder outside and break out the ducting fans


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2010)

The CPU speed made 0 improvement.
Clocking the vidcard up 10mhz on the core gave me 17 points


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 7, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> Please add me
> bear jesus|6870 crossfire|1000/1100|7061|phenom II 965 @ 4ghz





bear jesus said:


> Could i have my single card result added as well please as it is what i will be running for a while now
> 
> bear jesus|6870|1025/1120|4509|phenom II 965 @ 4ghz





AthlonX2 said:


> SINGLE GPU
> 
> 
> Rado D|GTX480|835/1900|5806|core i7 950 @ 4.025GHz
> ...



screenies added? no
links to orb? no

sorry if this looks like im picking on you bear but im just making a point.

i don't really give a shit athlon, but you said and I quote


AthlonX2 said:


> but everyone should read the OP if your wondering why your results arent posted



yes you posted my results because I POSTED CORRECTLY and yet you also post results when others dont post correctly, fella, make a topic make sense, dont just make it up.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2010)

AthlonX2|GTX470|790/1900|4974|Phenom II 965 @ 3.9Ghz


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> screenies added? no
> links to orb? no
> 
> sorry if this looks like im picking on you bear but im just making a point.
> ...



 no problem I'm happy to be useful  I thought athlon was talking to 20mmrain though as he had not posed like asked but i admit i did the same for the results i did not want put in the table so i thought he could have been doing the same.

But one other thing though



AthlonX2 said:


> Post Your 3DMark 11 Score along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time...This will be listed in single and multiple gpu configurations.
> If you want your card listed here be sure to post all in Table format like below.
> 
> name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu



I didn't see anything about a link to the orb there but I admit i did not read it the first time as i posted a pic without the gpuz and cpuz widows in it  but also as i have and others are using the free version every time we do a run the old result is wiped and the new one added so i could only ever link to one and so far i have done about 12 runs and intend to do more.

Has the part about the link been edited out?

*edit* God damn it  i removed the screen shots accidentally, at the time my scores were added they were still there. i possibly attached and put the pic in the post then like a silly bear removed the attachment so the pic only lasted for a while


----------



## deathmore (Dec 7, 2010)

*my 3dmark11 scores*

deathmore /core I7 920 @ 3.3ghz /Evga blackops edition gtx 580 /@ 797/1013/1594/ p6161


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2010)

@bear  your results are fine,i seen the screenshots you had,he's just trolling dont mind him


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> @bear  your results are fine,i seen the screenshots you had,he's just trolling dont mind him



But he did make me notice my mistake so I'm happy, i fixed my posts as i think it's nice to see voltages and other speeds on the cpuz in everyone's screen shots.... although I'm jealous that my 965 needs a load of voltage to reach 4ghz with a 205mhz bus as others get there so much easier


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2010)

dx11 only FTL :shadedshu


----------



## douglatins (Dec 7, 2010)

1st!!... wait no deathmore here i comeee

douglatins|GTX580|772/2004|core i7 920 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## Mydog (Dec 7, 2010)

Mydog |MSI 5970@ 1000/1300 + 2x 5870@ 1020/1330 | p14774 | core I7 980X @ 4.3ghz


----------



## douglatins (Dec 7, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Mydog /core I7 980X @ 4.3ghz /MSI 5970@ 1000/1300 + 2x 5870@ 1020/1330 p14774
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/5906/3d11p14774.jpg



Okidoky, BLAMO 

WHY DOES THE PRO costs 1K!?!?!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> dx11 only FTL :shadedshu



it's not called 3dmark 11 for no reason


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2010)

Earthdog |Galaxy GTX470 @ 775/1500/1800 | p5141 | W3570 @ 3.3ghz (stock)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/33947





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> dx11 only FTL :shadedshu



let me guess, you want to bench your ION sytem? 

I tried my laptop too but I'm met with crashes at the physics and combined tests.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is my first run with the CPU at 4.2 and the 6870's are default clocks. Going to up the clocks later tonight and see what I can come up with. 9k should be doable, we'll see.






johnnyfiive|6870 x2|900/1050|7885|i7 950 @ 4.2

I'm coming for ya 2DividedbyZero


----------



## damric (Dec 8, 2010)

Updated, I squeezed a wee bit more out of my HD 5750  

*damric / HD 5750 @ 959 core 1350 memory / P2790 / Phenom II 955 @ 4040MHZ*





http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34907


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> it's not called 3dmark 11 for no reason



3dmark 2011


----------



## dir_d (Dec 8, 2010)

dir_d|5870|1000/1300|4737|965BE@4Ghz
Got home and ran it


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> 3dmark 2011



Surely someone with a rig like yours, made for things such a video playback, file serving, etc. would be very interested in a 3D benchmark such as this. It's a conspiracy between Futuremark, Obama and Ronald McDonald that you cannot use this program. You cannot win.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 8, 2010)

TotalChaos|5850x2|765/1125|6257|1055T@3.5Ghz


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2010)

I assume thats Crossfire? ^

EDIT: Wow after reading the wonky submission, it is. A simple x2 after the card type doesnt suffice?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 8, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Earthdog |Galaxy GTX470 @ 775/1500/1800 | p5141 | W3570 @ 3.3ghz (stock)
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/33947
> 
> ...



Hey could you also provide screenshot of your Extreme score as well?
Using the exact same OC's, etc.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO just for you i changed it


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hey could you also provide screenshot of your Extreme score as well?


I dont really have a SS that would qualify for this thread, just the validation URL...

X1648
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34308


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> Surely someone with a rig like yours, made for things such a video playback, file serving, etc. would be very interested in a 3D benchmark such as this. It's a conspiracy between Futuremark, Obama and Ronald McDonald that you cannot use this program. You cannot win.



i know! clearly they have created a program specifically to piss me off. im writing my congressman!


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> Surely someone with a rig like yours, made for things such a video playback, file serving, etc. would be very interested in a 3D benchmark such as this. It's a conspiracy between Futuremark, Obama and Ronald McDonald that you cannot use this program. You cannot win.



don't forget the oil companies.

I'm going to wait for a a little while while they work out some bugs, then buy it and bench the entry preset too, I have a feeling it will be somewhat smooth.

on the gaming tests on the Performance preset I average between 4 and 6 FPS


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 8, 2010)

Update please
 NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 8, 2010)

Guys it appears that ATI users currently don't have a gpu profile in the whql drivers for 3D11.  It will mean one of 2 things. 
1.  One is forth coming and we will see a performance boost just like we did with Vantage and 3D06
2.  Nothing, I may have missed it. 
So the results so far maybe a little skewed until ATI users get that profile.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 8, 2010)

10.11 drivers are FM aproved


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It does appears that Nvidia cards do have a profile for 3D11 with certain driver (I don't recall which one though). So the results so far maybe a little skewed until ATI users get that profile.



might explain my crashes, especially since mobility drivers are still 10.10


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 8, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> 10.11 drivers are FM aproved



And what does that mean if there is no profile for the program?  I can use an older Cat and it works fine.  My thought on this is I may not be getting the performance that I should with a proper profile which I'm not seeing in cat 10.11.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 8, 2010)

Starting to up the GPU clocks, decent increase.







Still upping clocks, so don't add anything yet AthlonX2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2010)

i feel so cold and alone...


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

forever alone?

mlee49|GTX 470|608/837|4246 |i7 940 @ 3.16GHz


----------



## Mydog (Dec 8, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> 10.11 drivers are FM aproved



I can't get quafire to work on my setup with any other driver than 10.5 in 3D 11 and it's not FM aproved.:shadedshu


----------



## dir_d (Dec 8, 2010)

hmm my score sucks for the overclock...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

push your NB to 2600 - 2800


----------



## deathmore (Dec 8, 2010)

*New score*

don't know why my first score i posted was overlooked but i overclocked my GTX 580 and ran it again.

deathmore|GTX 580|854/1050|P6452|I7 920 @ 3.33Ghz


----------



## dir_d (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> push your NB to 2600 - 2800


Its at 2800


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 8, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus 5970|960/1290|P8699|i7 980x @ 4412MHz


----------



## dir_d (Dec 8, 2010)

reran at 1015/1300, a little better but i dunno whats up.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 8, 2010)

dir_d said:


> eran at 1015/1300, a little better but i dunno whats up.



Probably nothing man..this bench doesnt leave any compromise,forget XX.XXX scores like in Vantage..just check out my rig.I've OC the shit out of my CPU and GPU and also got just P5806.as others mentioned hopefully they will soon make it better with updates.we will see.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, Im spent...ran out of room on air... need to get back under my loop!!! 

Clockspeed + HT dont seem to do squat here....

Earthdog|Galaxy GTX470|850/1700/1800|P5636|W3570 @ 3.97GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/22653




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 8, 2010)

Athlonite|HD5770 1GB|920/1275|2738|PII x4 940BE @ 3.0GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/39868


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Guys it appears that ATI users currently don't have a gpu profile in the whql drivers for 3D11.  It will mean one of 2 things.
> 1.  One is forth coming and we will see a performance boost just like we did with Vantage and 3D06
> 2.  Nothing, I may have missed it.
> So the results so far maybe a little skewed until ATI users get that profile.



Idk, my two 5870s at stock clocks and cpu at stock clock and c-states on seem to be doing pretty good just from doing a little browsing of scores that are ob 3DMark. Although I guess I'm running a little higher then normal uncore since the memory is clocks at 1600mhz cas 7, so 3200mhz uncore. I also only have driver and sound installed for the cards. No Cat.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2010)

Heres my best run so far.

Asylum|EVGA GTX 480|936/1113|6877|i7 980x@4.6Ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2010)

about to kill the fuck outta this beotch........


megarig fired up


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2010)

geez, what the fuck drives this prog? it dont like gtx480s it seems. 24cores aint helping either and neither is high clock speeds.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 8, 2010)

From what they say, its heavily GPU dependent.. and theres a bit of SLi not being utilized correctly.. have you seen the percentage usage on the cards?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2010)

i'd think 4 gtx480s would score nice but i guess not. best so far has been 5600


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 8, 2010)

Could it just not be playing nice with 4 cards, i know some games have scaled negatively when using 4 gpu's, could you try 3 or 2 cards?



AthlonX2 said:


> Rado D	GTX480	835/1900	5806	950 @ 4.025GHz



According to that with 4 cards you are getting less points than with a single card


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2010)

tried 2 and 3, similar results. 

updated dx and drivers. still no change.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> tried 2 and 3, similar results.
> 
> updated dx and drivers. still no change.



That sucks, when i saw your first post i assumed every score posted so far was about to get blown away.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2010)

me too, seeing how i have 2x the rig most scores have

is there no SLI profile enabled for this yet?


----------



## DOM (Dec 8, 2010)

DOM|HD5770|1100/1420|3258|i7 980 3337MHz


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Yep - Knocked off a little cpu and it scores almost the same. I bet if I disabled HT it would make little difference. What a rotten benchmark...


I think its the inevitable path of gaming.. OCing would yield little boon. At least 3 cores and your good. Majority of game apps is gpu bound nowadays.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 8, 2010)

*Zubasa|HD 5870|850/1200(stock)|3942|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.5G (4G Turbo)*


----------



## Triton.se (Dec 8, 2010)

guys...whatever you do, don't run 3DMark Vantage with 3DMark11 installed, coz:

Vantage will show corrupt graphics you might think your cards gone bad (in SLI atleast, was OK with ONE card..dunno about Crossfire) and still does so even after uninstalling both apps, and re-installing Vantage. Changing drivers won't help, but a System Restore ! google this and you'll find many threads, one at futuremark, one evga etc etc


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 8, 2010)

buggy pos


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 8, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> buggy pos



I guess that's why they pushed the release back a bit, huh.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2010)

Edit the code in the first post to look like this:
 (Quote this post to copy paste it)
SLI/XFIRE


Name | GPU | Clocks | Score | CPU
Mydog|HD5970 + 2x 5870|Post 107|14774|980X @ 4.3ghz
MetalRacer|Asus 5970|960/1290|8699|i7 980x @ 4412MHz
2DividedbyZero|HD5970|900/1200|8273|980X @ 4.33GHz
johnnyfiive|6870 x2|900/1050|7885|i7 950 @ 4.2
bear jesus|6870 crossfire|1000/1100|7061|phenom II 965 @ 4ghz 
Helli|GTX465 SLI|825/1650|6881|E5620 @4.3GHz
MoonPig | ATi HD5870 + HD5850 |Stock| 6792|i5 760 @ 4.0GHz 
TotalChaos|5850x2|765/1125|6257|1055T@3.5Ghz


it will allow it to be sorted by clicking on the heading of each category.

It wont work perfectly since everyone is using various spelling and such, but its better than nothing.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2010)

So trying to run this bench with two GTX 470's:









SLI not working (check out Afterburner).

Tried Vantage and it did show both cards working (Afterburner) however as already noted, had some serious problems (tearing):


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2010)

Try with older drivers if you are on the newest HAmmer...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2010)

Mussels|5870 | stock|P4085|AMD Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3.6GHz






i dont feel like i need CPU and GPU-Z screenies for what is essentially stock clocks.


----------



## Mydog (Dec 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> is there no SLI profile enabled for this yet?



Have you tried the Qadro drivers, I know they work for a few with 480 multi sli setup?

They used this one: quadro 265.90


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 8, 2010)

Asylum said:


> GTX 480|936/1113



Holly shit!!Is your GTX 480 water cooled??Still those core clocks are insane.I'd get artifacts above my current speeds.I could push the memory clocks in fact I did with 800core,but then I lowered the memory clocks when rasing the core to 835.this way its nice and stable.


----------



## Mydog (Dec 8, 2010)

Improved a little on my score

Mydog |MSI 5970@ 1000/1300 + 2x 5870@ 1020/1330 | p14818 | core I7 980X @ 4.3ghz


----------



## CobraXP (Dec 8, 2010)

CobraXP |HD 6870 Crossfire|1090/1185|P9021|i7 990x @ 4.8Ghz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36365


----------



## Helli (Dec 8, 2010)

Triton.se said:


> guys...whatever you do, don't run 3DMark Vantage with 3DMark11 installed, coz:
> 
> Vantage will show corrupt graphics you might think your cards gone bad (in SLI atleast, was OK with ONE card..dunno about Crossfire) and still does so even after uninstalling both apps, and re-installing Vantage. Changing drivers won't help, but a System Restore ! google this and you'll find many threads, one at futuremark, one evga etc etc



I can not confirm this.

I have both Bench installed and both running fine. Only if i install the Quadro Driver 265.90 with .inf-Mod (for SLI) the Vantage Graphics get corrupt.

Helli


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 8, 2010)

Triton.se said:


> guys...whatever you do, don't run 3DMark Vantage with 3DMark11 installed, coz:
> 
> Vantage will show corrupt graphics you might think your cards gone bad



Is that so?? Can someone comfirm this?? Altough I have both Vantage and 3dMark11 installed and I did not experience any issues so far..



Helli said:


> I can not confirm this.
> 
> I have both Bench installed and both running fine. Only if i install the Quadro Driver 265.90 with .inf-Mod (for SLI) the Vantage Graphics get corrupt.
> 
> Helli



EDIT:I wish I was scrolling down first prior to my post   There is still a possibility however,that they might be some hidden (even)small issues when having both benchmarks installed..I'll try to uninstall Vantage and run 3dMark11 and will see whats the score

EDIT 2:so I've uninstalled both Vantage and 3dMark11,did all the cleaning and restarted and the results are that instead of original P5806 now I got P5809   so the conclusion ist that it doesnt make difference wether you have both benchmarks installed at the same system...BUT Attention,first I 've tried to uninstall just the Vantage and even that I did the uninstall process of the application via my Revouninstaller PRO and payd extra attention that it wont delete anything of the 3dMark11 files,*uninstalling Vantage did cause instability of 3dMark11*


----------



## dir_d (Dec 8, 2010)

This benchmark hates AMD CPU chips, the scores are so much higher on intel rigs its ridiculous. I dont really think its an accurate description of how well DX11 works, but hey its just me.

I mean compare these two benches...

Mine http://3dmark.com/3dm11/38097
vs
ricksss69 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/43216

My 5870 beats his in everything except the physics, even beat his in the combined but he still pulls out 200 ahead so weird. The physics part just seems inflated to me. I know he has a 1000 dollar CPU compared to my 150 dollar CPU but im just ranting a lil lol. I guess ill go intel for my next rig for the "Best DX11 Experience".


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

he has 8 more threads than you.I see no room for complaint there


----------



## groothof22 (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> he has 8 more threads than you.I see no room for complaint there





add my score btw  page 2 scroll 6^^ down


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

groothof22 said:


> add my score btw



what post is your score.


----------



## groothof22 (Dec 8, 2010)

groothof22 said:


> groothof22|6870|900|1050|P3792|Q9400@2.66ghz
> 
> here is my score
> 
> techPowerUp! Forums





here XD


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2|GTX470|800/1900|5022|Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz


----------



## groothof22 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice but Athlonx2 my score stands not good whit the others  take a look and you will see it 

greetzz


----------



## Helli (Dec 8, 2010)

Helli said:


> I can not confirm this.
> 
> I have both Bench installed and both running fine. Only if i install the Quadro Driver 265.90 with .inf-Mod (for SLI) the Vantage Graphics get corrupt.
> 
> Helli



Aargh...i have to correct myself. I have not carefully read the posting.
With SLI enabled i got Graphic errors also...

Helli


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont feel like i need CPU and GPU-Z screenies for what is essentially stock clocks.



*I AM ABOVE THE LAW!*​


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> SINGLE GPU
> 
> 
> Name | GPU | Clocks | Score | CPU
> ...



Just to avoid the possible confusion about some of the memory Clocks in the tab,for example mine and AthlonX2 shows 1900,thats the reading from MSI afterburner,1900 in Afterburner=950 in GPU-Z..and I see there is much more of us   I mean we should have it all the same readings,for example Asylums and Deathmores stats show the GPU-Z reading.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

list updated.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> list updated.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 8, 2010)

I started it this morning as I was getting ready for work, with lowered clocks I hit 4609. I will beat you all later though.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I started it this morning as I was getting ready for work, with lowered clocks I hit 4609. I will beat you all later though.



You can try i guess


----------



## Helli (Dec 8, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Just to avoid the possible confusion about some of the memory Clocks in the tab,for example mine and AthlonX2 shows 1900,thats the reading from MSI afterburner,1900 in Afterburner=950 in GPU-Z..and I see there is much more of us   I mean we should have it all the same readings,for example Asylums and Deathmores stats show the GPU-Z reading.



Sorry...i'm now a little bit confused. 

What "Clocks" should i now post?  Core/Memory from GPU-Z? Core/Memory from MSI Afterburner? Core/Shader?

Helli


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

if you use GPUZ multiply your card memory clock times 2 because it only shows one clock of the 2 in ddr


----------



## Helli (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok...then please correct my Values in the Table to *845/1900* like postet here:

 NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation

Helli


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Where the hell is SneekyPeet?  I wanna showdown with him and AthlonX2 with our 470's


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

i adjusted everyone's clocks so there all syncronized to the same standard


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Where the hell is SneekyPeet?  I wanna showdown with him and AthlonX2 with our 470's



peet has two 470's and i dont think he is interested in pulling 1. my score of 5022 is the best im going to get unless i do some heavy volt mods


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 8, 2010)

LagunaX XFX BE HD 6870 940/1150 4298 i3 540 @ 4.6ghz
XFX Black Edition HD 6870 940/1150:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 8, 2010)

Fixed =)


----------



## Helli (Dec 8, 2010)

Single GTX465 Run:

Helli|GTX465|860/2010|4737|E5620 @4.3GHz

Results


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2010)

What happened to the RAM numbers on the graph? My ram doesn't run at 2300 mhz. It was set for 1200 mhz. If you are going to mark it down properly (QDR) it should be 4800 mhz. I say, just leave it at the base clock of 1200mhz.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> erocker|HD 5850|1015/*1150*|P4711|Phenom II X4 965 @ 4ghz



x2


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> about to kill the fuck outta this beotch........
> 
> 
> megarig fired up



Mega Rig Fail


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> x2



GDDR5 doesn't work that way so it makes no sense. It should be either 1150mhz or 4600mhz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

cant please everyone


----------



## Mydog (Dec 8, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Mega Rig Fail



Think the drivers are failing, he's just getting the benefit of one 480:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> cant please everyone



Well, it was right the first time. Whoever said that GDDR5 works at dual data rate and should be marked that way should of kept their mouth shut. Jus sayin bro.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> cant please everyone



No, but you could do some proper math...1275x2=2550, not 2350. Real QDR speed is 5100mhz.






It's very simple...if people cannot post GPU-Z shots, then toss thier scores. 


Use the speeds from GPU-Z as the "actual" memspeeds, please. Otherwise the data is seriously flawed, and kinda useless.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> No, but you could do some proper math...1275x2=2550, not 2350. Real QDR speed is 5100mhz.



I also have something you could do,it involves a shaft and balls


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm gonna have to put water on my card to take the top single-gpu ATI score. dammit.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 8, 2010)

Go ahead and add this one.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/54110

johnnyfiive|6870 x2|955/1055|8233|i7 950 @ 4.3

I don't know if its 3DMark 11 or my system, but running 3DMark 11 at 4.4 causes the app to stop responding. Both 3DMark Vantage and 3DMark 06 run at 4.4 no problem. Guess it wants MOAR volts...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 8, 2010)

Got it working.. for those who get black screen on physics test, just untick Scan SystemInfo on help tab.







Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX580|900 / 1050|6172|Q9650 @ 4.05GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Doesnt seem to be very cpu dependant...try it again at 4.2GHz for effect.



Its not.....The difference between 4.6ghz and 4.2ghz on my chip only nets you 70 more points.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

cores or threads?


----------



## Mydog (Dec 8, 2010)

Still having issues Fitseries, can't get it to work on my SR-2 either.

Improved my score a bit when I unticked the system scan under help and OC CPU to 4630 MHz

Mydog |MSI 5970@ 1000/1300 + 2x 5870@ 1020/1330 | p15127 | core I7 980X @ 4630 MHz


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 8, 2010)

Flibolito|GTX 480|970/1012/1940|6766|i7- 920 @ 3.6GHz






I'll push the card and CPU tonight to see if i can get 7000


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 8, 2010)

guess I will post something one of these days when I get around to it :/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2010)

i cant get more than 5600pts. i should be around 17k


----------



## Mydog (Dec 8, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Mega Rig Fail





Fitseries3 said:


> i cant get more than 5600pts. i should be around 17k



You're still not getting the benfit of more than one of your 480's then:shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

i agree bad company 2 in dx11 looks better


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 8, 2010)

Bad Company 2 is one of the best games ever made in my opinion, graphically and gameplay plus the campaign was pretty sweet too. I'm excited about vietnam.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 8, 2010)

First score

VulkanBros|GTX480|701/924/1401|5107|X4 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz (UPS - just seeing that my driver (261.00 DEV driver) is "unsupported" by Futuremark)


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 8, 2010)

My score doesn't do justice to the 5970, I guess I'm the only 5970 owner who's running it on a core 2 duo, ddr2 and a nearly 4 year old motherboard - tis like having a ferrari machine in a triumph 1360 body using tyres of a mini-moke 


*Black Panther|HD5970|735/1010|5316|E8400 @ 4.0GHz*


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 8, 2010)

chevy350 said:


> here's what I got
> chevy350, MSI HD5770, 850/1200,Score 2579,  Q6600@2.8



Have you tried for more oc on the q6600? I personally scored a 2587 with the e8200 (currently ~ 3.8ghz). Not beating on your score, but I think you have some more in it.


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 8, 2010)

Tiny adjustment before work

Flibolito|GTX 480|975/1012/1950|6799|i7 920 @ 3.6GHz






When I home tonight it's supposed to be freezing cold.
Window will be open and we'll see what it can do.


----------



## groothof22 (Dec 8, 2010)

*add this pls*

groothof22|6870|900|1050|P4011|Q9400@3.66ghz

my new score cpu-z dont give a good mark on it but is for sure 3,6 ghz look at de clock settings he change but is for sure 450x8


----------



## Mydog (Dec 8, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> My score doesn't do justice to the 5970, I guess I'm the only 5970 owner who's running it on a core 2 duo, ddr2 and a nearly 4 year old motherboard - tis like having a ferrari machine in a triumph 1360 body using tyres of a mini-moke
> 
> 
> *Black Panther|HD5970|735/1010|5316|E8400 @ 4.0GHz*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101208/3dmark.png





rickss69 said:


> Your rig is fine - Just get some Afterburner volts/clocks on those cards...



And try the 10.5 driver, it's the only one that scales well with CF

Catalyst 10.5


----------



## cbupdd (Dec 8, 2010)

cbupdd|HD 6870 1GB|1075/1200|5060|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## dir_d (Dec 8, 2010)

cbupdd said:


> cbupdd|HD 6870 1GB|1075/1200|5060|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101208/oc.png



googd score for a 6870


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Doesnt seem to be very cpu dependant...try it again at 4.2GHz for effect.



Yeah, it seems to depend heavily on GPU for sure.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 8, 2010)

These 470s are fast dx11 cards indeed!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 8, 2010)

bleh it's got the stupidest sys info yet out of all the 3dmark and pcmark versions , you'd think by now they could get it right it thinks my gpu's clocks are 960000Hz well that would be correct if I was using the top OC setting in CCC


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2010)

It used to do that for me, but now it's 100% accurate on GPU info...i think you must not adjust clocks while the program is up.


check this one, it's correct, but earlier, this was not the case(screenie a few pages back).:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/63049


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 8, 2010)

Athlonite|HD5770 1GB|930/1275|2731|PII x4 940BE @ 3.0GHz






it seems the clocks thing has been fixed sort of now it reports the unOC'd speed of 850MHz instead of OC'd speed of 930MHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2010)

@ athlonite you want me to post that? its lower than your previous score


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2010)

Dunno if this has been posted, but:



> How to enable SLI in 3DMark 2011:
> 
> First:
> Add an SLI profile:
> ...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Doesnt seem to be very cpu dependant...try it again at 4.2GHz for effect.





Asylum said:


> Its not.....The difference between 4.6ghz and 4.2ghz on my chip only nets you 70 more points.


+1

My initial score of 5141 was with the CPU @ 3.3GHz with no HT and GPU at 750/1500/1800. My next run was at 4Ghz with HT and 775/1500/1800. I gained 250 points total. Left the CPU @ 4Ghz and jumped another 25 on the core/shaders and gained ~150 points. So the jump from 4 cores no HT 3.3Ghz to 4 cores + HT @ 4Ghz was about 100 points. 

I guess its nice to have a what so far appears to be a GPU test unlike vantage (which does scale nicely on the GPU) and 06.


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 9, 2010)

Before my gaming session tonight I went for a little moar power.

Flibolito|GTX480|980/1032/1960|6826|i7 920 @ 3.6GHz





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Got a gaming session tonight but I will see if the cpu @3.8GHz and the GPU shader domain @2GHz with a little bump in the video memory ( which surprisingly shows up in this benchmark ) will get me that 7k. The morning will tell.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2010)

My memory increase from 1800 to 1835 showed zero improvement... I wonder if its not bottlenecked by hte memory at my gpu clocks?


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah i was very surprised since the benchmark hardly uses any memory. I think the GPU clocks are so high that it helps it fetch the data that it is there which would be a crazy bottle neck since its GDDR5. Interesting I'll test further in the morning.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> @ athlonite you want me to post that? its lower than your previous score




Um no don't thanks


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2010)

erm oc the cpu to 3.4GHz and this is what i get


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 9, 2010)

I used the original 5770 driver first time and it done the same thing. The current and new Catalyst worked fine, and has all the options the old one did.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2010)

Steevo
Score 4757
AMD Phenom 940 @ 3.73Ghz
ATI 5870 1046 GPU / 1052 memory


----------



## dir_d (Dec 9, 2010)

You can hit 5k if you raise that CPU clock to 4.1, 4.2.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Dunno if this has been posted, but:



Thanks Moonpig - might try it when I get home.

Here is what EVGA has to say about the SLI issue:
http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=726308


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

dir_d said:


> You can hit 5k if you raise that CPU clock to 4.1, 4.2.



Sorry I doubt about that..I got P5806 with my i7 950 @ 4.025GHz and was able to gain only 12 points,with P5818 @ 4.209GHz


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 9, 2010)

i crash during the physics test pretty sure its cause i have the physx drivers installed with no compatible card.... hmm guess it gives me an excuse to use my old 8600gt as a physics card.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2010)

This setting has worked for some trying to run SLI, but apparently causes flickering problems:
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2361872&postcount=34



Rado D said:


> Sorry I doubt about that..I got P5806 with my i7 950 @ 4.025GHz and was able to gain only 12 points,with P5818 @ 4.209GHz


It has already been pointed-out by a few that this bench is more GPU dependant and higher CPU overclocks won't help your score much. Haven't messed around with 3Dmark 11 too much yet to verify myself...


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2010)

I get a stutter every 3-6 seconds. Tried different CPU, GPU, Memory, PCIe, HT and other settings and no fixes. If I could fix it I would gain big time, as it jumps down 10+ FPS for a half second or so.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It has already been pointed-out by a few that this bench is more GPU dependant and higher CPU overclocks won't help your score much. Haven't messed around with 3Dmark 11 too much yet to verify myself...



Thats exactly what I was trying to tell our fella dir_d


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i crash during the physics test pretty sure its cause i have the physx drivers installed with no compatible card.... hmm guess it gives me an excuse to use my old 8600gt as a physics card.



no not at all, it does not use physX.

If you crashed, it means your CPU isnt stable enough to run the test.



Personally i'm glad the damn test is GPU limited - thats what its MEANT to do. show you how good of a GAMING system you have, and whaddya know: with the exception of a few game titles, we're all GPU limited before we're CPU limited (at least until we start running SLI and crossfire)


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2010)

I can runt he physics at 3.73/226Mhz HT, but at 227 same voltage i get a black screen. The application doesn't crash but it never runs either so, not stable for this.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Personally i'm glad the damn test is GPU limited - thats what its MEANT to do. show you how good of a GAMING system you have, and whaddya know: with the exception of a few game titles, we're all GPU limited before we're CPU limited (at least until we start running SLI and crossfire)



Its a bit off topic,but dont you feel like they (guys who deliver new hardware) lied to us (guys who buy new hardware) again? I mean do you remember when the DX11 was launched?and all the relevant new hardware?all the hype about how "things will finally run superfast" and "everything will be much prettier"? Yet both red and green team are allready in the second generation of their DX11 line of product and it makes me angry when I see that a bench like this or games such Metro 2033 will force your £350 + VGA card on its knees....with not a very good framerate


----------



## dir_d (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Thats exactly what I was trying to tell our fella dir_d



Seems to be CPU dependent on AMD rigs because we can get the physics score high like Intel rigs.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Its a bit off topic,but dont you feel like they (guys who deliver new hardware) lied to us (guys who buy new hardware) again? I mean do you remember when the DX11 was launched?and all the relevant new hardware?all the hype about how "things will finally run superfast" and "everything will be much prettier"? Yet both red and green team are allready in the second generation of their DX11 line of product and it makes me angry when I see that a bench like this or games such Metro 2033 will force your £350 + VGA card on its knees....with not a very good framerate



blame the game devs. they'd rather sacrifice 20% of the performance for one shiny little new effect.



Oh look, tesselation which can increase performance... lets over use it so its a performance hit instead. AWESOME.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Oh look, tesselation which can increase performance... lets over use it so its a performance hit instead. AWESOME.



That piece of shit Alien vs. Predator makes my rig look like its  4 years old damn it!!!Just one example..At least if these "DX11" titles would really look so much better,but often they just fail there too.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 9, 2010)

sub'd 
Just got home and see Mark11 is here.

hmmm I wonder 

Time to run a few


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 9, 2010)

This Bench is so fucking flawed it makes me VOMIT!!!

Ok 1st run stock settings.. gave me THIS

2nd run clocked the cpu and gpu and got THIS

And Finally i ran this test... It's the same as the 2nd test and I got THIS 

I think FutureMark need's to get there shit together!

And just a side note. I ran all tests 3 times and got roughly the same scores!!!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 9, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i crash during the physics test pretty sure its cause i have the physx drivers installed with no compatible card.... hmm guess it gives me an excuse to use my old 8600gt as a physics card.


Try unchecking the scan systeminfo check box in the help tab. Worked for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 9, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i crash during the physics test pretty sure its cause i have the physx drivers installed with no compatible card.... hmm guess it gives me an excuse to use my old 8600gt as a physics card.


That don't do shit mate!

I'm using a 8800gt and there's no difference having it enabled or disabled


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay okay here I go!

Quick Question  I have the Free Version, am I excluded or included ?  

I will buy the $20 version soon.....

Alexsubri | ATI 5850 Crossfire | 900/1250 MLAA Enabled | 6341 | AMD BE 965 (c3) @ 3.6ghz







Am I doing it right?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 9, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i crash during the physics test pretty sure its cause i have the physx drivers installed with no compatible card.... hmm guess it gives me an excuse to use my old 8600gt as a physics card.


Its using Bullet physics middleware. Its not even touching a single byte of any physx related runtime code. Like saying 'ah crap, Ive webcam driver installed without my webcam, its going to hurt my score'


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2010)

HammerON  | EVGA GTX 470 | 860/1000 | 5709 | Intel i7 920@3.9 GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have 24cores at 4.5ghz and 4gtx480s scoring 56xxpts. This is bullshit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2010)

its weird, the physx test wont run unless i specify cpu only physx, and gpus show 0% use throughout the entire bench runs. i cant get more than 30fps

i can run a 48k pts vantage run right after but only get 5600pts in 3dm11



EDIT: says sli is disabled in 3dm11.... WTF?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2010)

i ran 3DMark11 on my i3 setup without oc'ing my cpu bcs i got problems with my connection and it turns out it's not my pc, so i haven't enabled OC Genie again so it's a stock I3-540 and the rest u can see in my System Specs and on the screenshot


----------



## heky (Dec 9, 2010)

@puma99dk|
I get 3709 on my GTX460 @ 850/1700/1025 and q6600 @ 3520mhz.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2010)

heky said:


> @puma99dk|
> I get 3709 on my GTX460 @ 850/1700/1025 and q6600 @ 3520mhz.



mine is just a Dual-Core with a split personality it got HT (Hyper-Threading) so Windows finds it as a Quad-Core and heky my CPU is not overclocked atm, but i think i will be needing more than just the stock cooler and some hours of reading how to oc on LGA1156 platform if OC Genie won't crack my little i3-540 on a great Thermalright cooler up to 4ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 9, 2010)

LiveOrDie|EVGA 480|800/1000|5909|i7 920 @ 3.6ghz


----------



## heky (Dec 9, 2010)

@puma99dk|
I know it is a dual core, i just wanted to make the comparison becouse people said the benchmark is very GPU dependent. And since we both have a 460, but yours is clocked 50mhz higer on the core, 100 on the shaders and i still get a higher score, its an interesting comparison.

I say you go for it and oc that i3 to the max, and report the score then.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't want to be a pain in the butt, but could i ask to have my results changed to what i list below as these are my absolute top scores that i could get and can't improve on.

single card 
bear jesus|6870|1045/1125|4555|phenom II 965 @ 4.03ghz


dual card
bear jesus|6870 crossfire|1025/1120|7155|phenom II 965 @ 4.07ghz


both scores the cpu was pushed a tiny bit higher on the core speed but i think with the crossfire score it was pushing the HT, core, memory and NB that helped out as my phenom holds back a pair of 6870's


----------



## douglatins (Dec 9, 2010)

Unigine is really consistent, a lot more that i have seem from fullinfusion


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> LiveOrDie|EVGA 480|800/1000|5909|i7 920 @ 3.6ghz
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/4498/73278608.png



Sorry budy,now I'll just have to beat your score


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

I've edited post #3 to show how to apparently enable SLi.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Sorry budy,now I'll just have to beat your score



bring it


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2010)

jpierce55 said:


> I used the original 5770 driver first time and it done the same thing. The current and new Catalyst worked fine, and has all the options the old one did.



errr it's not the first time I've run 3DMK11 it only went DERP when I OC'd my CPU to 3.4GHz I didn't change anything else


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

*HEY GUYS!!! Now Im going to cause some debating here!!!*

I dont know about you,but I've just found out trying some random stuff,that* The overall Image Quality Setting in your NVIDIA control panel or Catalyst does have a huge impact on the score!!*

Until now I thought that 3dMark11 entirely handles its own settings to make the scores more objective,but  it seems that I was wrong...Now I think we have to make some changes in the rules(like adding one which tells us to use the highest image quality settings,cos that seems the only way to make it as objective as possible)..but I leave this for AthlonX2  and to rest of you guys to verify this by yourself..

EDIT:experiment results:i7 950 @ 4.140GHz + GTX 480 835core/1000memory with NVIDIA control panel image settings at *quality* score P5851
control panel image settings at *balanced* score P5929

EDIT:control panel image settings at *performance* score P6130

Now this is ridiculous!!! We all know that the control panels for VGA cards have the control over the overall performance but should be a benchmark with such a big name as objective as possible....well according to my test objective my arse...they should make the benchmark settings override the control panels settings to one same settings everybody would use...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> *HEY GUYS!!! Now Im going to cause some debating here!!!*
> 
> I dont know about you,but I've just found out trying some random stuff,that* The overall Image Quality Setting in your NVIDIA control panel or Catalyst does have a huge impact on the score!!*
> 
> Until now I thought that 3dMark11 entirely handles its own settings to make the scores more objective,but  it seems that I was wrong...Now I think we have to make some changes in the rules(like adding one which tells us to use the highest image quality settings,cos that seems the only way to make it as objective as possible)..but I leave this for AthlonX2  and to rest of you guys to verify this by yourself..



And solid proof for this?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> And solid proof for this?



just edited my previous post


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> just edited my previous post





> EDIT:experiment results:i7 950 @ 4.140GHz + GTX 480 835core/1000memory with NVIDIA control panel image quality at quality score P5851
> control panel image quality at balanced score P5929



Ok, this is interesting.  Which drivers are you using?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll check it out on the HD5770 see what happens


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, this is interesting. Which drivers are you using?



I've added another score to my first post...Im using the latest drivers made for GTX580,the 263.09 with modded .ini file to be able to use this package with my GTX 480


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2010)

with CAT AI on high I get P2638 3DMarks with CAT AI on quality I get P2757 3DMarks


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> with CAT AI on high I get P2638 3DMarks with CAT AI on quality I get P2757 3DMarks



thats a considerable difference,isnt it?


----------



## douglatins (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, this is interesting.  Which drivers are you using?



No this is extremely interesting, completely misses the purpose of a comparative benchmark. Futuremark SHOULD ADDRESS THIS ASAP


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2010)

yup sure is IF anything 3DMark11 should bypass nVidia's and ATI control panel setting altogether and use/force it's own


----------



## claylomax (Dec 9, 2010)

Flibolito said:


> Bad Company 2 is one of the best games ever made in my opinion, graphically and gameplay plus the campaign was pretty sweet too. I'm excited about vietnam.



Really? I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Futuremark SHOULD ADDRESS THIS ASAP



Perhaps they will make us swear on the holly bible that we will genuinely use the highest settings....   well I would


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

claylomax said:


> really? I couldn't disagree more.



+1


----------



## douglatins (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> +1



Which game looks best and have a better multiplayer? i wanna know


----------



## claylomax (Dec 9, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> with CAT AI on high I get P2638 3DMarks with CAT AI on quality I get P2757 3DMarks



This is not new. It happened in Vantage as well.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Which game looks best and have a better multiplayer? i wanna know



Sorry Im the wrong one to ask in general.I've responded to that post becasue while Bad Company 2 isnt bad,Graphically its defo not that super duper good and gameplay wise there is nothing much new


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> I've added another score to my first post...Im using the latest drivers made for GTX580,the 263.09 with modded .ini file to be able to use this package with my GTX 480





> EDIT:experiment results:i7 950 @ 4.140GHz + GTX 480 835core/1000memory with NVIDIA control panel image quality at quality score P5851
> control panel image quality at balanced score P5929
> 
> EDIT:control panel image quality at performance score P6130


Hmm, were is high quality? So that's how they were getting scores in the mid P5500 - P6000 range.  Could you also perform extreme benchmark results (high quality vs performance).  I want to see if the increase is just as high or minuscule.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

claylomax said:


> This is not new. It happened in Vantage.



Yeah its nothing that new in real,everyday life....but come on,they claim to be the best bench and this is unacceptable.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, were is high quality?



I was using the Use my preference emhasising and that is 3 settingserformance,Balanced and Quality


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> I was using the *Use my preference emhasising* and that is 3 settings:Performance,Balanced and Quality



Are you saying that nv control panel no longer has HQ?  Perhaps I'm not understanding you, do you have a pic of these settings?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Are you saying that nv control panel no longer has HQ?  Perhaps I'm not understanding you, do you have a pic of these settings?



Sure,here:


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Sure,here:



Oh, now I see what your using.  thanks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Try these Fits....
> 
> Win7x32  http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windo...265.90-Quadro-win7-winvista-32bit-english.exe
> 
> ...



wont let me install it at all. any ideas?


----------



## Helli (Dec 9, 2010)

Yiipieeeh.. 

I screw my GTX465 as much as possible and break the 7000 Points barrier. 

Helli|GTX465 SLI|860/1005|7001|E5620 @4.3GHz





Results


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|995/1285|5007|i5 760 @ 4.42ghz






http://3dmark.com/3dm11/89947


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

Helli said:


> Yiipieeeh..
> 
> I screw my GTX465 as much as possible and break the 7000 Points barrier.
> 
> ...



Where the heck you got Afterburner 2.1.8 from???


----------



## Helli (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Where the heck you got Afterburner 2.1.8 from???



Good Question....actually i can't remember. 


_Edit:
Aaah....now i know. Guru3d.  It's 2.1.0 Beta 3
Newest build is 2.1.0 Beta 5 from today:_

http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55

Helli


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> *HEY GUYS!!! Now Im going to cause some debating here!!!*
> 
> I dont know about you,but I've just found out trying some random stuff,that* The overall Image Quality Setting in your NVIDIA control panel or Catalyst does have a huge impact on the score!!*
> 
> ...



I thought this was always the case, even as far back as 3dm01?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

Helli said:


> Good Question....actually i can't remember.
> 
> 
> _Edit:
> ...



Cheers  I knew there was the beta,it just didnt show the specific version on the page..I thought if its beta it will show in Afterburner too,thats why I got confused.



t_ski said:


> I thought this was always the case, even as far back as 3dm01?



Yeah,you are probably right...but we will never know who is honest and who is cheating...but still would be nice if they could fix this..


----------



## Helli (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Cheers  I knew there was the beta,it just didnt show the specific version on the page..I thought if its beta it will show in Afterburner too,thats why I got confused.



Maybe it's the Skin "Blue Kompakter Skin by Gryphon" who shows this (wrong) 2.1.8 Versions number...

Helli


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Yeah,you are probably right...but we will never know who is honest and who is cheating...but still would be nice if they could fix this..



There are probably articles out there for past versions of 3dm on how to tweak your system for better results.  I can imagine that there are (or will be) articles for the new version, too.  However, I really don't consider it cheating, but more as tweaking.  There are a lot of people who tweak their system for any other kind of benches, why not this one, too?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2010)

If this is going to become an issue we may end up moving to a futuremark validation ONLY system. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 9, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> If this is going to become an issue we may end up moving to a futuremark validation ONLY system. Any thoughts on this?



I hope not as i just sent off one of my 6870's so can't do any more crossfire runs  also would this only be available to users of paid editions?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I really don't consider it cheating, but more as tweaking.



sorry but I think that if I get a certain score with a in NVIDIA control panel image settings at high(max) for instance like in my examples,P5851 and another guy with same gpu settings same CPU but he will post his P5610,but with NVIDIA control panel image settings at performance and claim his score was better,then for me its cheating...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> sorry but I think that if I get a certain score with a in NVIDIA control panel image settings at high(max) for instance like in my examples,P5851 and another guy with same gpu settings same CPU but he will post his P5610,but with NVIDIA control panel image settings at performance and claim his score was better,then for me its cheating...


Thats cheating???????!!! Are you kidding? God I hope you are.

These are DRAG RACES and the object is to get the best score. Its not like a MIPMAP tweak or LOD tweak (which the latter is allowed at Hwbot). Its an option in the control panel EVERYONE (should) know about and use. its not an Image quality benchmark. 

EDIT: HOnestly, it just shows how green you are to this benching scene is all. Its not a cheat.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> sorry but I think that if I get a certain score with a in NVIDIA control panel image settings at high(max) for instance like in my examples,P5851 and another guy with same gpu settings same CPU but he will post his P5610,but with NVIDIA control panel image settings at performance and claim his score was better,then for me its cheating...



It makes things more complicated when we all seam to be running different cpu speeds other than the overall speed, I'm nto sure of all the different ones with an intel cpu but with amd i have been changing bus, NB, HT and ram speeds so even with 2 cpu's at the same speed with the same gpu at the same speed there are things other than the gpu settings so it would be harder to say it's just the gpu control panel settings.

I know this is not very cpu dependent but when using something like crossfire it becomes more so thus if you add a load of speed to the north bridge, memory etc you can still come out with the same overall cpu speed but have more performance even when using the same card with same control panel settings.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Is my 980X being reported as a i7 875 a cheat?



CHEATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

If you say in the results you want adding what it is then it's not like your trying to be deceitful although if in the table it says you are using an 875 that means you lied to jesus and you are going to pastafarian hell


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Thats cheating???????!!! Are you kidding?
> 
> These are DRAG RACES and the object is to get the best score. Its not like a MIPMAP tweak or LOD tweak (which the latter is allowed at Hwbot). Its an option in teh control panel EVERYONE (should) know about.



Ok so you all just close your yes and forget all that has been posted about this topic,then I just run my "fair settings" bench again,put up some pics and I was nearly beating this poor guys score Bjorn_Of_Iceland	GTX580	900/1050	6172	Q9650 @ 4GHz  whith my GTX 480 at 835/1000 and its just allright??..right?? you must be kidding dude,not me..

EDIT: 





Rado D said:


> Its not like a MIPMAP tweak or LOD tweak



by the way sliding the bar in NVDIA control panel image settings between performance and quality is on some point doing some changes to those settings too...you should know that


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> This is all that really matters...



jeesus,thats only the default settimgs of the 3dMark11 man...just read my post where I've posted the difference in the score depending on NVIDIA control panel image settings...in 3dMark11 I've used the default settings..


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

nVidia "tweaked" thier cards to run vantage phys-X tests, and we've seen how well that worked out, so c'mon guys, OS-level tweaks for available ram, etc or OK, but let's not get into driver modifications...nvidia and ATI will do that themselves.

And while this may be considered a drag race, as in drag races, there are classes that have regulations to them, as to how far you can push things, so as to keep the playing field level. Modifications to how the bench is rendered should be considered cheating here on TPU...*there are many other forums that care only about points that will take those scores*...

let's keep this straight up and honest, and then we can have a good set of figures, or else I think the OP may tire of trying to police scores. 

*this is not HWBOT, if you want to use thier rules, go post over there. While HWBOT is accepted for alot of poeple, doesn't mean they actually ahve any authority as to how things should be done.*


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> this is not HWBOT, if you want to use thier rules, go post over there.



man what are you talking about?think before you post..I dont even know what that HWBOT is...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> man what are you talking about?think before you post..I dont even know what that HWBOT is...



Oh, actually, the discussion on this issue has been ongoing all morning. Beleive me, I've given much thought to this.

The point is, if you don't like what you see, take it up with futuremark. There are also many other forums, HWBOT included, that have thier own set of rules...I don't see any point to even discussing it here..It's not Athlon's job to police scores posted here, really. I think it's even asinine to change things just to get more points...ruins the whole point of benching, period.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> man what are you talking about?think before you post..I dont even know what that HWBOT is...



http://hwbot.org/


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I'm afraid you will end up losing on this one Rado



I've given up allready,I'll ask AthlonX2 to remove my score from the tab


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Thats cheating???????!!! Are you kidding? God I hope you are.
> 
> These are DRAG RACES and the object is to get the best score. Its not like a MIPMAP tweak or LOD tweak (which the latter is allowed at Hwbot). Its an option in the control panel EVERYONE (should) know about and use. its not an Image quality benchmark.
> 
> EDIT: HOnestly, it just shows how green you are to this benching scene is all. Its not a cheat.


No need to overdramatize his findings.  It's a valid concern and should be addressed.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

Addressed? this is a score thread, not a discussion thread...start a new thread!




If you are really worried about scores being legit, you definately shouldn't be benching 3DMark!

:shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Addressed? this is a score thread, not a discussion thread...start a new thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to start a new thread when his results clearly show an increase in P score by lowering IQ from the control panel.  I think the point is valid and should be discussed as to what one can do in differentiating those scores.  Not ignore it because what he exposed upsets you.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Please don't bow out just yet. I think you are just getting twisted from not knowing what is and is not accepted tweaks. What you want or suggest is just not able to police with our current process.



Oh no,there is peace on my mind  and let the peace fill yours too guys  no hard feelings

EDIT: just to pick into you last time  
NVIDIA control panel image settings *performance*:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/88865?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/88865?key=Y3FtK9H4xVUa4xPn5cDqL5kDMwMDXT

NVIDIA control panel image settings *balanced*:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/87490?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/87490?key=5VcXXmMcFnxBNmt3tpv4BFZDQzaaZn

NVIDIA control panel image settings *quality*:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/87329;jsess...dm11/87329?key=sSMxdXE3BzzNvUh3J6CBFNpqtPDMzW


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Oh no,there is peace on my mind  and let the peace fill yours too guys  no hard feelings



I think it's the right decision to be honest.  If they want to reply with a whole lot of drama then just don't participate.  Funny, it's what they implied earlier.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No need to start a new thread when his results clearly show an increase in P score by lowering IQ from the control panel.  I think the point is valid and should be discussed as to what one can do in differentiating those scores.  Not ignore it because what he exposed upsets you.



It doesn't upset me at all...LOL...i think the discussion is moot here in this thread, and should have it's own thread, as it may very well be worth discussion.

Think with an open mind, ECH, you're clearly misinterpreting me laughing at these whining guys as anger.

You wanna police scores, start your own thread..I do not think it is very smart to be asking Athlon to take up such work, when you don't seem to be willing to put in a bit of effort yourself, and start a thread on the subject, so that the issue can be addressed directly, rather than mixed in with people posting scores, and other random discussion about the bench.


As far as I am concerned, unless you are willing to work towards a viable solution, you're just whining for the sake of making some noise. My little kids do that, just to get attention, it's pretty sad to see that behavior in an adult.


If you want to address a specific issue...make a thread, and let's discuss. This thread is not here to validate scores, merely list them.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> No one suggests ignore anything. Before having a huge discussion about this tho, please tell us how one would go about either proving or disproving what was entered in a CCC or Nvidia control panel before a run.


The issue is being ignored when one doesn't wish to discuss the issue in a meaningful way.  No one has disproved what he provided.  Furthermore, it's something that is a common cheat.  So it's nothing new. The issue is clear and should be discussed.  But I shouldn't be the only one discussing it/providing suggestions.  Because that would prove that the issue is being ignored .



cadaveca said:


> It doesn't upset me at all...LOL...i think the discussion is moot here in this thread, and should have it's own thread, as it may very well be worth discussion.
> 
> Think with an open mind, ECH, you're clearly misinterpreting me laughing at these whining guys as anger.
> 
> ...


No, your upset about it.  That much is clear.  With all the drama you are bring to this issue and the name calling it's not hard to determine your demeanor .  But since you think the issue is moot, minus the name calling, this shouldn't be such a big deal for you to debate about. 

So, if lowering IQ settings in the control panel increases performance it is something that should be discussed. I don't think calling others names and down playing the issue without providing some rudimentary examples is a good why to reply why one shouldn't care.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> please tell us how one would go about either proving or disproving what was entered in a CCC or Nvidia control panel before a run



you see,now thats a really good direction to go...


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2010)

What I take from this is to lower your settings in your respective graphics control panel to get the best results in this test. Just like Vantage, 06, 05, etc. Since everyone has the ability to change these settings I see nothing that needs to be addressed.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> My point if you missed it is there is no way to police what goes on in those control panels. Unless someone has come up with a way to do so then this discussion is moot.


I think you missed my point.  What can one do to show that some results are of lower IQ?  It's not something others would consider automatically.  Uh, I know how about add it with the scoreboard? 

You see how you missed my point here?  I've not mention anything about policing others.  But as stated earlier I shouldn't be the only one offering suggestions what one can do to offset the use of non gaming IQ settings.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, your upset about it.  That much is clear.  With all the drama you are bring to this issue and the name calling it's not hard to determine your demeanor .  But since you think the issue is moot, minus the name calling, this shouldn't be such a big deal for you to debate about.
> 
> So, if lowering IQ settings in the control panel increases performance it is something that should be discussed. I don't think calling others names and down playing the issue without providing some rudimentary examples is a good why to reply why one shouldn't care.



If you would come into the teamspeak, maybe you'd get to know me a bit better, and you'd know far better. I tihnk it's YOU that;s getting a bit worked up, and I think it's becuase noone has commented on your posting about the Catalyst profile, so now you are here getting the attention you tried to get earlier.


And I'm not calling any names, I'm just poniting out what to me, is obvious. My opinion might have no reference to fact, but that doesn't change the fact that i have only stated my opinion on how things should be handled, not called any names.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Let me state this as simple as I can then...There is no way to police what is under discussion. Unless someone comes up with a way to do so it will remain as it always has.



And let me reply as simple and short as possible because you are obviously not getting it.  That's not my concern.  How about you think of something different other then policing others?  Like change the scoreboard .



cadaveca said:


> If you would come into the teamspeak, maybe you'd get to know me a bit better, and you'd know far better. I tihnk it's YOU that;s getting a bit worked up, and I think it's becuase noone has commented on your posting about the Catalyst profile, so now you are here getting the attention you tried to get earlier.
> 
> 
> And I'm not calling any names, I'm just poniting out what to me, is obvious. My opinion might have no reference to fact, but that doesn't change the fact that i have only stated my opinion on how things should be handled, not called any names.


No need really.  I think the drama you've added along with the name calling is more than enough for me.  But if you think I'm upset let me put to you like this:
If someone provides information suggesting that decreasing the IQ increases performance (shocker, I know). Then why is it so hard for the scoreboard to change to reflect this?  I don't find it necessary or relevant to call others names, etc to reflect what has been assumed to be "common knowledge".


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No need to overdramatize his findings.  It's a valid concern and should be addressed.


Not overdramatizing at all. Im completely shocked at the level of 'green' from some at this large sit over how to run benchmarks to get the best scores.

Its not a beauty contest, its a drag race. The only discussion about this should be end user education on benhhmarking.

I see no hard feelings have already been tossed around, and I want to reiterate that point. Cheers guys, now jack it to performance and get back to benching!!!! 



> No one has disproved what he provided.


Why would we? Its a known thing to do from a benching perspective. its (changing those image options) accepted at Hwbot which is THE authority for that type of stuff, so to even humor the thought is a bit odd to me, when all that needs told to him is how benchmarks work and what is/is not accepted.

But then again, this is the place that allows PhysX for Vantage so, maybe I'll just hang my hat up..... LOl!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> And let me reply as simple and short as possible because you are obviously not getting it.  That's not my concern.  How about you think of something different other then policing others?  Like change the scoreboard .



Oh, so that's the whole thing..you don't like Athlon's postings. Just be honest about it then.


And as I said earlier, if you'd like a different thread, there is nothing holding you back from creating your own.

Instead, you're gonna troll this one, because you don't like it? Really?


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool it gentlemen. AthlonX2 is the guy running this thread and it is up to him what the criteria is in running these benchmarks. The arguing over settings is not valid in any way as what he says goes. If you don't care for the methods used in running this benchmark under the guidelines of this thread there's nothing you can do. Whining about it will get you nowhere. If you feel the need to create your own thread with your own rules on how this test should be run, by all means do it and don't crap on this thread. I'm not going to repeat myself.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Why would we? Its a known thing to do from a benching perspective. its accepted at Hwbot which is THE authority for that type of stuff, so to even humor the thought is a bit odd to me, when all that needs told to him is how benchmarks work and what is/is not accepted.
> 
> But then again, this is the place that allows PhysX for Vantage so, maybe I'll just hang my hat up..... LOl!





> EDIT: HOnestly, it just shows how green you are to this benching scene is all. Its not a cheat.


The above is what I was basing that from .  If you think it's green why not prove it...



cadaveca said:


> Oh, so that's the whole thing..you don't like Athlon's postings. Just be honest about it then.
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier, if you'd like a different thread, there is nothing holding you back from creating your own.
> ...


 Drama, drama, drama.  My post has nothing to do with what you said.




rickss69 said:


> GAWD! Change it to what? How do you propose to institute this change and what will it look like/reflect? Lord, someone please help me to make them understand.


I've already offered you my suggestion.  Which is why you are not getting it for the most part.  You don't have to police the community to simply add "These results may consitute the use of Performance settings in the control panel".


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> GAWD! Change it to what? How do you propose to institute this change and what will it look like/reflect? Lord, someone please help me to make them understand.



+1



ECH, let me put it this way...please go read the OP again.


*Now, I haven't seen you submit a single score, not one, so I don't understand why you are even posting here...there's nothing here for you to lose, except this bit of trolling you have undertook.*

Now, if you had posted your own score, and said "Hey!"...but you're just up there on the soapbox complaining...you found some troll food, and noew you are eating it. So, now I am gonna have to go back through this thread, and start reporting posts. If you go back up a bit a few posts, you'll see erocker posting that he thinks this is all fine and dandy...so you can be sure he's not gonna like having to deal with the moderation duties pertaining to your posts.


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey look! I'm repeating myself. This thread is for posting scores. Any more drama, arguing I'm handing out infractions. Last warning.


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Anyone who thinks that setting the slider in CCC or NVCP is cheating just needs to learn what the goal of benchmarking is. End. User. Education.
> 
> @ erocker/staff: Your site is what your threads are, and if you have members starting benchmarking threads that go against the grain and make no sense in the setup to be fair across the board (for example the vantage thread that allows PhysX), well, from the benching community at least, you lose clout. Not that you need or want it, but its what it does. Im sorry if that offends anyone, but it is what it is.



No infraction since your post is directed at myself. If Techpowerup had an official benchmarking thread your point would be valid.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2010)

They dont, but you are what your members post. And if thats garbage (whch 99.999% is not) then you are garbage. Members start garbage bench threads, someone 'in the know' should be able to step in and make things 'right' if anything is wrong. And for the record the only concern I have had at this site are the vantage threads and PhysX, but if I recall that (finally) changed.

Cheers... *waves hand in face* this is not the driods you are looking for *runs out of thread*.


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> They dont, but you are what your members post. And if thats garbage (whch 99.999% is not) then you are garbage. Members start garbage bench threads, someone 'in the know' should be able to step in and make things 'right' if anything is wrong. And for the record the only concern I have had at this site are the vantage threads and PhysX, but if I recall that (finally) changed.
> 
> Cheers... *waves hand in face* this is not the driods you are looking for *runs out of thread*.



Well since there is no way to know what people set in thier graphics control panels, the only solution is to allow it. Unless, of course you have a way to find out what these people are running for settings in their CP's, we'd all love to hear it.

Let's get back to posting scores now.


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2010)

erocker|HD 5850|1045/1200|P4848|PII 965 4.1Ghz







No graphice CP "optimizations" as I don't have the CP installed. Driver only.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 9, 2010)

HD4870|GTX580|910/1100|P7042|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz






Best nVIDIA 

And just for fun : 

HD4870|GTX580|910/1100|X2278|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz








Mina


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 9, 2010)

Aphexdreamer|HD5870 2GB|1022/1300|P4837|Phenom II X4 965 @4051Mhz


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|1000/1300|P5043|i5 760 @ 4.34ghz








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/99091


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

Fullinfusion|HD 5970|950/1250|P7956|PII 1090T @ 4.1Ghz

http://img.techpowerup.org/101209/A1328.png

Sorry but  TPU up-loader is giving me the shits again.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2010)

updated


----------



## Helli (Dec 10, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated



Not my Values. 

Is something wrong with my last Bench ? 

Helli


----------



## Angreal (Dec 10, 2010)

*HD4870|GTX580|910/1100|P7042|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz*

Angreal|HD5970|90/1200|P8090|Core i7 920@4.5Ghz
hyper threading is off and green is probably changing to white...
also the corsair fan is now a noiseblocker pro


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2010)

HammerON | EVGA GTX 470 | 905/2000 | 5978 | Intel i7 920@4.29 GHz


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 10, 2010)

HD4870|HD5870|1030/1330|P5236|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz







Best ATI 


And just for fun : 

HD4870|HD5870|1030/1330|X1836|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz







Mina


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 10, 2010)

HD5870|850/1200(STOCK)|P3954|Q9550@2.6Ghz(STOCK)






I'll oc later and resubmit


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2010)

Will be playing your sick benchmark games later on tonight.

Just updating my system specs now so you know what I'll be using! : ]


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 10, 2010)

SLi still broken.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Steevo
> Score 4757
> AMD Phenom 940 @ 3.73Ghz
> ATI 5870 1046 GPU / 1052 memory
> ...



No Love?


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> HD4870 - How did you run the benchmark with no driver installed?  (When I tried the Windows driver it errored with no DX11 compliant)



I don't know tnh 

I was changing between GTX580 and HD5870 back and forth and every time I was uninstalling Drivers, the last time I removed GTX580 and put HD5870 I found that the driver is installed with no CCC and I decided to bench it that way


----------



## dir_d (Dec 10, 2010)

Erock and Aphex beat me...i cant catch them my CPU and card are maxed, Nice scores guys. Thats the best i can do on air, i had to run my CPU-NB at 3000 to get P4814.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 10, 2010)

*kenkickr*|*5870*|*1101/1348*|*P5199*|*Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.06Ghz*


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

good score ken, but you need to list gpu clocks in there.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

and you, sir rickss69...I'mma gonna have to take my rig outside to catch you...bastid! This nen-ref card has no volt control, so tomorrow i go to get the resistor to mod it, and then you might need to run the bench again a few times!


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> and you, sir rickss69...I'mma gonna have to take my rig outside to catch you...bastid! This nen-ref card has no volt control, so tomorrow i go to get the resistor to mod it, and then you might need to run the bench again a few times!



 BENCH WARS COMMENCE!!!!!!!  this will be interesting to see what happens, just don't fry anything


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> BENCH WARS COMMENCE!!!!!!!  this will be interesting to see what happens, just don't fry anything



 It's all in good fun. Athlon and I have been going back and forth since the thread has started...but he's history, now, unless he pulled a score out of his butt while I was sleeping.

I can only actually hope to fry something..nothing like a real reason to get a new card to get me a bit excited...holding onto the cash right now for 6970, if it shows itself well.

So if I kill the gpu, I will celebrate!


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 10, 2010)

my new one:

P4906  http://3dmark.com/3dm11/111571
overclocking101|2Xhd5770@1000mhz core 1308mem|i5-655K@4.5ghz|

there now my submission should count.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 10, 2010)

Ill try to see how high i can get tonight on all performance settings in CCC


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 10, 2010)

Meh, having probs uploading screenshot (noob alert)

*7006* Score

5850 crossfired @ 775 core and 1125 mem.
Core i7 920 @ 3.4 Ghz
Catalyst 10.9

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/112130


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

dir_d said:


> Erock and Aphex beat me...i cant catch them my CPU and card are maxed, Nice scores guys. Thats the best i can do on air, i had to run my CPU-NB at 3000 to get P4814.



I was trying so Hard to Beat Erock I saw that he had his 5870 at 1015 so I was like "Come on lets do this!" and put mine at 1022, shockingly it passed and I was like "All riggghhhtt sweeet." I come back and he has his at 1045!!!!!

I was like NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Put mine at 1047

....


crashed 2 secs in... I just accepted defeat lol.



But don't think I'm done yet! I'll Be Back!!


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I was trying so Hard to Beat Erock I saw that he had his 5870 at 1015 so I was like "Come on lets do this!" and put mine at 1022, shockingly it passed and I was like "All riggghhhtt sweeet." I come back and he has his at 1045!!!!!
> 
> I was like NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm using a 5850.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm using a 5850.



ARRRRRKL RAWR RAWR RAWR !!!! 

I knew that lol, all the better 

I just realized how close I am to passing you up


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|ASUS 5870|1055/1330|5253 |Intel 920 @ 4440MHz


Damn. Tesselation hurts these cards. 5870 beats a 470 in most games (right?), but gets smoked in this bench.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexdreamer|HD5870 2GB|1027/1300|P4856|Phenom II X4 965 @4051Mhz


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 10, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Damn. Tesselation hurts these cards. 5870 beats a 470 in most games (right?), but gets smoked in this bench.



Nope 

HD5870 Still beats GTX470 in 3DMark 11 :

http://en.expreview.com/2010/12/09/futuremark-3dmark-11-benchmark-review/12823.html/14

@rickss69 : I will never surrender


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> How in the frack did you get those clocks?



H2O i guess from his Specs


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> How in the frack did you get those clocks?



Definitely some H2O EK sexiness!!  gonna try higher tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|ASUS 5870|1055/1330|5253 |Intel 920 @ 4440MHz



What are your volts?


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2010)

For 1045mhz I need 1.3v. 1060mhz gave me artifacts at that voltage.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Card is maxxed in Afterburner.



I'm sorry but.. what are afterburners max volts ^_^

I don't use Afterburner to overvolt I use crappy Asus I Tweaker 2. It gives me whatever volts it wants to give me


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 10, 2010)

HD4870|HD5870|1035/1335|P5257|Core i7 920@4.27Ghz






Best ATI AGAIN 

And I still have some headroom 




Mina


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

What are your volts HD4870?


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 10, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm sorry but.. what are afterburners max volts ^_^
> 
> I don't use Afterburner to overvolt I use crappy Asus I Tweaker 2. It gives me whatever volts it wants to give me



For me using a 6870 its 1.28v, sapphire trixx give me 1.3 but that's apparently all i can get without an asus bios flash that would only give me 1.35 or so i have been told.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 1.350 I believe...



That's not fair, with a 6870 it only gives me 1.28


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> With less clock...




What less clock ? 

I raised GPU/Memory 5Mhz and CPU 20Mhz 



AphexDreamer said:


> What are your volts HD4870?




MSI AB Max : 1.35v


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I'm at 1055/1330 on air...



now that I've had a few days with the bench, i think it's safe to say that he's got better system memory than you do, perhaps?


That's what I'm doing right now as I type this..exploring how memory affects things...


----------



## dir_d (Dec 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> now that I've had a few days with the bench, i think it's safe to say that he's got better system memory than you do, perhaps?
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing right now as I type this..exploring how memory affects things...



or hes using performance settings


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

dir_d said:


> or hes using performance settings



Lots of variables..drivers, installed sfotware, blaah, blah, blah...welcome to benchmarking. Those are the things that keep it interesting.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> Nope
> 
> HD5870 Still beats GTX470 in 3DMark 11 :
> 
> ...


It does there at stock speeds, but it doesnt show here in these results. Closest one is your 400+ points away. Even with the 5870 over 1k core with his hex vs my quad (which doesnt appear to matter) clocked 300Mhz higher.

Oh well.

Looking forward cadeveca's memory results though even though he's a grumpy son of a gun!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

can i post a few Xtreme runs just for the hell of it?


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I'm at 1055/1330 on air...



When systems are different , everything is possible ..... to many variables indeed 



cadaveca said:


> now that I've had a few days with the bench, i think it's safe to say that he's got better system memory than you do, perhaps?
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing right now as I type this..exploring how memory affects things...



It would be great to explore memory impact with 3DMark 11 and I have a Vertex 2 50GB SSD that "may" impact things too 



cadaveca said:


> Lots of variables..drivers, installed sfotware, blaah, blah, blah...welcome to benchmarking. Those are the things that keep it interesting.



Exactly 

I like to keep my system very clean with only the necessary stuff (small size of my SSD forces me to keep that trend too)



EarthDog said:


> It does there at stock speeds, but it doesnt show here in these results. Closest one is 500+ points away. Even with the 5870 over 1k core with his hex vs my quad (which doesnt appear to matter) clocked 300Mhz higher.



We al know that Fermi arcticture gains huge performance when overclocked and this seems good although a deeper look would suggest problems with the GF100 design in the first place 


Edit : opps! My System specs aren't updated


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont see why an SSD would impact a GPU benchmark. It doesnt for 01, 03, 05, 06, Vantage... This isnt PCmark. 

Agreed on the overclocks. But hell hitting 1k core + and it beating it out in mist games though, tells me its the tesselation, which ATI cards are noteably weaker in compared to nvidia is what sticks out in my mind.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

HDD speed makes a difference in quite a few 3DMark products. RAID over single HDD can = 1000 points in 06, dependant on platform.

Tesselation is also itneresting, if you own the bench, you can adjust/turn it off.

When it comes to the physics benchmarks, Fermi's unified cache is going to have an impact as well.


----------



## cbupdd (Dec 10, 2010)

I use an unlocked version of afterburner, search it at google. I used 1.35v on my bench, but it's unstable with atitool 
More voltage doesn't help at all.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> HDD speed makes a difference in quite a few 3DMark products. RAID over single HDD can = 1000 points in 06, dependant on platform.
> 
> Tesselation is also itneresting, if you own the bench, you can adjust/turn it off.
> 
> When it comes to the physics benchmarks, Fermi's unified cache is going to have an impact as well.


Na you cant turn Tesselation off even if you own the copy. I tried in both Extreme and Performance mode. If you drop both Tesselation sliders to there lowest setting and run the program you end up with a 0 score. I like that feature, it keeps the cheaters away.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 10, 2010)

Updated my system specs : 

System Name: High End 
Processor: Core i7 920@4.25Ghz 1.3v 
Motherboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme 
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 
Memory: 3x2GB OCZ DDR3 2000Mhz Blade 9-9-9-24-1N 
Video Card: VisionTek Radeon HD5870@1000/1300 (5200 GDDR5!) 
Hard Disk: OCZ Vertex 2 50GB + 3x1.0TB WD Black + 2.0TB WD Green + 1.0TB WD Green + 640GB WD Blue 
Optical Drive: Benq 1640 / Pioneer 111L / LiteOn 20A4P / Samsung 203B / NEC Optiarc 7200S 
CRT/LCD Model: Samsung 2494HS 24" 1920x1080p LCD Monitor 
Case: Gigabyte Aurora 3D 570 Case 
Sound Card: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music 
PSU: Antec TPQ-850


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> Nope
> 
> HD5870 Still beats GTX470 in 3DMark 11 :
> 
> ...



Maybe in that link you provided, but not on this thread

Earthdog and myself are topping all of the 5870's


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 11, 2010)

Is it dangerous that I have to use 1.4 volts to get 1027??

Max temp is like 75C...


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is it dangerous that I have to use 1.4 volts to get 1027??
> 
> Max temp is like 75C...



Sounds about right for your high-leakage Asus card.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Maybe in that link you provided, but not on this thread
> 
> Earthdog and myself are topping all of the 5870's



Don't forget that your OC is 41.7% / 19.4% For GPU / Memory while the highest OC with HD5870 is 22.3% / 11.2% 

The bottom line is : HD5870 at stock clocks beats GTX470 at stock clocks in 3DMark 11 , the story with Unigine Heaven is over


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> Don't forget that your OC is 41.7% / 19.4% For GPU / Memory while the highest OC with HD5870 is 22.3% / 11.2%
> 
> The bottom line is : HD5870 at stock clocks beats GTX470 at stock clocks in 3DMark 11 , the story with Unigine Heaven is over


Thank you! Story is over!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> Don't forget that your OC is 41.7% / 19.4% For GPU / Memory while the highest OC with HD5870 is 22.3% / 11.2%
> 
> The bottom line is : HD5870 at stock clocks beats GTX470 at stock clocks in 3DMark 11 , the story with Unigine Heaven is over



Very true about the stock clocks; however benching isn't about using stock clocks. It is about pushing your system to see how far she will go (at least it is for me)
Plus - that is the nice thing about the GTX 470 is it's ability to overclock so well


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## HD4870 (Dec 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Very true about the stock clocks; however benching isn't about using stock clocks. It is about pushing your system to see how far she will go (at least it is for me)
> Plus - that is the nice thing about the GTX 470 is it's ability to overclock so well



Agreed 

I was only talking about Tessellation-hurting-HD5800-more-than-GTX400 debate



EarthDog said:


> Hmmm I wonder why experience is different than yours. I have had raid0 setups with both mechanical and ssd's and it made zero difference across xp, vista, nor 7 in any of those 3d benches. None of those benchmarks even us that in its equation to figure out the scores so im struggling to see how it would make a difference at all. Can u enlighten us on how that works?
> 
> 
> Like someone else said if u turn off tesselation u don't get a score or it shows you didn't run the bench with default settings. So that can't be true. Correct?
> ...



If you change anything in the settings , it won't give you a score, this is a fact (even with Vantage)

PhysX Enabled and Disabled has no effect on the score whatsoever 

3DMark 11 uses Bullet Physics API (which is purely CPU dependent), not Ageia/nVIDIA PhysX


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 11, 2010)

Make way for NdMk 


NdMk2o1o|GTX 470|760/1702|P4723|PII x2 550 @ B50 x4 3.5Ghz 






I know theres room for an 800mhz+ core run on this beauty


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> Agreed
> 
> I was only talking about Tessellation-hurting-HD5800-more-than-GTX400 debate
> 
> ...



Great info! I guess that's that!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 11, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Great info! I guess that's that!



Double post FTL  what about my score man, surely that's more important than anything???


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2010)

Posting and moving around on a droid2 at this site seems harder than most for some reason. 

Nice score. Keep pushing. And make sure u set you nvcp to performance so it runs the bench as it wants!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Posting and moving around on a droid2 at this site seems harder than most for some reason.
> 
> Nice score. Keep pushing. And make sure u set you nvcp to performance so it runs the bench as it wants!


It's a Droid, Droid suck lol! 1.8ghx processor! :shadedshu


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 11, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850|980/1340|P4894|i7 980x @ 4412MHz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2010)

Wondered where you where you were at Metal



NdMk2o1o said:


> Make way for NdMk
> 
> 
> NdMk2o1o|GTX 470|760/1702|P4723|PII x2 550 @ B50 x4 3.5Ghz
> ...



Nice score, but you shouldn't have to use that much voltage to reach 760. On the three EVGA GTX 470's I have owned they didn't require any voltage increase until about 790. I usually use 1.020 volts for 860/2000 and they are very stable.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2010)

Posts removed.

Okay, okay enough.

Stop.

Really, stop. This isn't the thread for this.

Get back to posting benchmarks.




MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus 5850|980/1340|P4894|i7 980x @ 4412MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101210/Capture141.jpg



I'm under budget in the CPU department.  Must... add... voltage!


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 11, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus 5850|980/1340|P4894|i7 980x @ 4412MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101210/Capture141.jpg



Dang you now im the 3rd 5850 good job tho.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 11, 2010)

My rig with everything at stock.

Will have some fun with overclocking later 

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/124731


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 11, 2010)

C'mon Guys, update the chart


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2010)

HammerON | EVGA GTX 470 | 905/2000 | 5978 | Intel i7 920@4.29 GHz







SLI:
HammerON | EVGA GTX 470's SLI | 860/2000  |9584 | Intel i7 920 @ 4.29 GHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 11, 2010)

updated.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 11, 2010)

Kenkickr|5870|1125/1348|P5284|Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.06Ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 11, 2010)

Updated list and reorganized a bit..thanks for everyones contributions

EDIT: how do we get other emoticons for vbulletin,id like to have some trophy type emoticons for this thread specifically.


----------



## Helli (Dec 11, 2010)

Aargh...i'm the only one with a GTX465 here. So, no "Best GTX465" necessary. 


Helli


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 11, 2010)

Helli said:


> Aargh...i'm the only one with a GTX465 here. So, no "Best GTX465" necessary.
> 
> 
> Helli



Hey I'd say it should be! Best G6X465, Your beating GTX470s, HD5850s and HD6870s.

Heck even HD5830 has a best and its the only one. I'm sure AthlonX2 probably just missed you.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2010)

It's on MetalRacer. 

erocker|HD 5850|1080/1200|P4947|PII x4 965 4.1ghz







Air cooled GPU BTW.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 11, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> my new one:
> 
> P4906  http://3dmark.com/3dm11/111571
> overclocking101|2Xhd5770@1000mhz core 1308mem|i5-655K@4.5ghz|
> ...



heres hoping my post gets added??


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> heres hoping my post gets added??



I think you are supposed to have the screen shot for verification, at least the OP states its required.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 11, 2010)

updated. OC101 you need a screenshot like everyone else no links to FM are accepted


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 11, 2010)

HD4870|HD5870|1050/1350|P5293|Core i7 920@4.27Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2010)

For those of you wanting to get SLI somewhat working (still flickers a bit), try this:
_"The problem appears on sli rig only but there is a solution! 
It solve the combined test problem on sli setup too: 

-download nvidia inspector 
-click on the button near the driver name 
-it open a new screen 
-in the first group of keys modify the Sli compatibility bits(DX10) from 0X00000000 to 0X008000F5 
-apply change 
-run your bench as usual 

for me it works great increase the combined test from 10fps to 40 and run Vantage great artefact free"_
This is from:
http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=727925


----------



## Steevo (Dec 12, 2010)

Steevo|HD5870|1080/1253|P4875|Phenom 940 3.7Ghz






How do I get more voltage to this card? Does a newer version of afterburner allow it? Or is it time to get out the pencil or soldering iron?


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Steevo|HD5870|1080/1253|P4875|Phenom 940 3.7Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/3d11steevo.jpg
> 
> How do I get more voltage to this card? Does a newer version of afterburner allow it? Or is it time to get out the pencil or soldering iron?



I'm pretty sure 1.35v is maximum.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 12, 2010)

Update with a slight oc

ShiBDiB|HD5870|900/1300|P4171|Q9550 @ 2.83





Cant for the life of me get my q9550 to oc at all... only thing i can do is the +.5 multi 

And cant raise my clocks on the 5870 any higher in afterburner


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2010)

updated.what version of afterburner you running? i see alot of guys getting there 5870's to 1000+ core


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated.what version of afterburner you running? i see alot of guys getting there 5870's to 1000+ core



i'd like to know how they did THAT


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'd like to know how they did THAT



MSI Afterburner. Add voltage, raise clocks.


----------



## Dante007 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dante007|HD5850|1045/1344|P5023|Q6600 @ 4.0


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 12, 2010)

X mode anyone?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 12, 2010)

Arciks|HD5850 2x|725/1000|6713|i7 920 4.0Ghz


----------



## Dentlord (Dec 12, 2010)

I realize this doesn't count since I didnt have the date/time open in SS, but here is my single 580, pretesting on air before ln2 ... great card so far.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 12, 2010)

HD4870|HD5870|1062/1353|P5346|Core i7 920@4.3Ghz







HD4870|HD5870|1062/1353|X1904|Core i7 920@4.3Ghz








I need to put GTX580 and squeeze it more


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 12, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated. OC101 you need a screenshot like everyone else no links to FM are accepted



in my first post there is a screenshot. I quoted the post its back a few pages. post number 383


----------



## moshpit (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's my score of 6322 for a single GPU setup.

Moshpit | GTX 580  | 868/1026 | P6322 | i7 860@3.36Ghz







CPUz unfortunately is showing my Speedstep clocks for CPU, 3Dmark 11 results show correct CPU clock though.


----------



## OpethiaN (Dec 12, 2010)

opethian | Sparkle GTX460 | 905/1810/1075 | P4241 | Intel core i7 920@ 4.2GHz DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL6 | Windows 7
if the format is wrong or i have posted SS not as per req plz leme know!!!
thankx


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 12, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus 5970|975/1260|P8924|i7 980x @ 4412MHz


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 12, 2010)

jlewis02|HD5850|995/1125|4681|Q9550 @3.8ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 12, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus 5970|993/1260|P9034|i7 980x @ 4412MHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2010)

Updated thanks for the scores!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 12, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus 5970|1000/1261|P9108|i7 980x @ 4522MHz


----------



## Bundy (Dec 12, 2010)

Single GPU
Bundy|HD5850|725/1000|3546|Q6700@3.33Ghz





Crossfire
Bundy|HD5850|725/1000|5401|Q6700@3.33Ghz


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I need to learn about crossfire...I have another 5870 and a 5770 I could put together.   (Or would they all have to be 58xx cards?)



Have to be the same gpu family. So 57xx with 57xx and 58xx with 58xx and 5970.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated.what version of afterburner you running? i see alot of guys getting there 5870's to 1000+ core



im running 2.0.0 and cant unlock the voltage even with the option enabled

edit: just got the 2.1.0 beta 5's and still cant touch voltage or go any higher


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Perhaps your card does not support? Have a link? After enabling in settings close app and start again - Maybe try going into Afterburner cfg. and change value to 1 and save file. All I can think of atm...



XFX HD-587X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5870 1GB 256-bit DDR5 P...

Editting the config i found

EnableUnofficialOverclocking	= 0     -- Changing this too 1 lets me OC more.

But...

UnlockVoltageControl		= 0
UnlockVoltageMonitoring		= 0     -- Editting either of these too 1 has no effect on the ability to change voltages.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> That card should be able to use Afterburner. I noticed a lot of rma's on that card at NewEgg...maybe get in touch with the manufacturer to find out if they will replace it if you have no joy. Just out of curiosity, what driver you using atm?



10.11's. im not that concerned as the card runs great stock and im only benching as im bored.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 13, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> XFX HD-587A-ZNF9 Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 2...
> 
> thats the card.
> 
> ...



If you look under settings you should find those two there and check both of them and then ok. You'll have to close and restart the program but I've got three of those cards and they all work with AB and being able to change the voltage.

edit: Almost forgot, you don't have the overclocking enabled in catalyst do you? That could be causing a problem too.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> If you look under settings you should find those two there and check both of them and then ok. You'll have to close and restart the program but I've got three of those cards and they all work with AB and being able to change the voltage.
> 
> edit: Almost forgot, you don't have the overclocking enabled in catalyst do you? That could be causing a problem too.



their both set to 1 and overdrive is disabled, still cant touch my voltage .


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2010)

its off, still no change. Im not that worried, im on the chart so im happy haha. back to cod


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just got lower than stock results after running cpu at 3.64 ghz and gpu at 1ghz core D:

do I need volts or do you think I should look at ram ? ( it was running at 1060 5-5-5-15 during the test for some reason)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I just got lower than stock results after running cpu at 3.64 ghz and gpu at 1ghz core D:
> 
> do I need volts or do you think I should look at ram ? ( it was running at 1060 5-5-5-15 during the test for some reason)



your most likely unstable.check your voltages and add accordingly.Might wanna make sure your NB is @ 2600 at least


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 13, 2010)

Are rick and HD4870 beating me due to their i7 procs?  Great scores you two

Maybe I should labor taking my system out to the garage with the low being 0 tonight :shadedshun:


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 13, 2010)

Athlon don't add mine, no need to track all the slower scores. I am putting mine up because it is a good example of the fact this 3dmark is NOT very cpu dependent. This is just a little old dual core.

The cpu is at 3.84mhz not 2.88 that is the idle speed. The g-card at 940/1275.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 13, 2010)

HD4870|HD5870|1069/1357|P5379|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz








I will post HD6970 Scores as soon as it gets into my hands 




kenkickr said:


> Are rick and HD4870 beating me due to their i7 procs?  Great scores you two
> 
> Maybe I should labor taking my system out to the garage with the low being 0 tonight :shadedshun:




Maybe , but 3DMark 11 is less CPU dependant than any other piece of  benchmarking software out there

My Core i7 920 is from a very good batch though (384)

Rick : Thank you very much for the challenge , it makes me feel young again


----------



## moshpit (Dec 13, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> HD4870|HD5870|1069/1357|P5379|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz
> 
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8094/5379h.jpg
> ...



I would argue that point for the fact that my base score is only 5700-ish, but OC'ing the GPU got me 300 points and up to 6K, OC'ing the CPU got me another 300 points, putting me at 6300-ish instead. Seems overclocking each netted me equal amounts for each one.

Comparing against different systems makes it look very independent of the CPU, but comparing with the same CPU shows scaling by clock speed increases that are outside of the margin of error.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 13, 2010)

jpierce55 said:


> Athlon don't add mine, no need to track all the slower scores. I am putting mine up because it is a good example of the fact this 3dmark is NOT very cpu dependent. This is just a little old dual core.
> 
> The cpu is at 3.84mhz not 2.88 that is the idle speed. The g-card at 940/1275.



thats almost identical to my score


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|995/1400|P5071|Core i5 760@4.42Ghz


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 13, 2010)

A new score for Asus GTX580 :

HD4870|GTX580|940/1125|P7231|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz







HD4870|GTX580|940/1125|X2537|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz








---------------------------------------------------------------

HD4870|HD6970|xxxx/xxxx|Pxxxx|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz


HD4870|HD6970|xxxx/xxxx|Xxxxx|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz





Edit : How can I change my membership name ?


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you athlon! ima run some more and see what comes up, im looking for 5k or so


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2010)

cadaveca|HD5870|995/1400|P5087|Core i5 760@4.42Ghz







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/165771


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 14, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben|ASUS HD5870|1075/1290|P5396|Core i7 930@4.3Ghz

Please add me!






Here is something Interesting. I reran the bench mark at 4.4Ghz, BCLK 200. Scored lower. So this benchmark likes bandwidth. Will try to rerun at 4.4Ghz with 210blck.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 14, 2010)

Heres my best run with the GTX 580.

Asylum|Galaxy GTX 580|945/1100|7274|i7 980x@4.6Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

Asylum takes the lead and oh yeah "I hate you"


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice score. Wonder when will the SLi be fixed on this app?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 14, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> ZenZimZaliben|ASUS HD5870|1075/1290|P5396|Core i7 930@4.3Ghz
> 
> Please add me!
> 
> ...



I had the samething with my 1055T @ 4.2Ghz but had to turn down the mem divider.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 14, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I had the samething with my 1055T @ 4.2Ghz but had to turn down the mem divider.



Haven't had a chance to test it yet. I know my system starts to get unstable around 210BLCK so it will probably take me a while. I really figured 4.4Ghz DDR3 2000Mhz would score higher than 4.3Ghz DDR3 2050Mhz.

Hey I scraped into top position for a 5870...For now! Looking at that list though ATI really needs to come out with the 69xx series.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 14, 2010)

HD4870|GTX580|947/1125|P7291|Core i7 920@4.38Ghz








I will see if I can beat Zen with HD5870


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 14, 2010)

will have to dl and run tonight, curious on how it'll do with my old rig.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 14, 2010)

Got alittle more out of it.

Asylum|Galaxy GTX 580|945/1103|7292|i7 980x@4.6Ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2010)

updated


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|MSI 5770|1048/1285|3132 |Intel 980X @ 4513MHz



doesnt the mem on the card oc better 

try to beat me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2010)

who is going to be the first to post a score for a 6970?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2010)

kenkickr|HD5870|1132/1352|P5325 |AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> kenkickr|HD5870|1132/1352|P5325 |AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> Damn Kenkickr that is quite the smoking 5870 you have there. Have you performed voltage mods? Is yours the 2Gb version? The highest my chip will go is 1100Mhz w/ 1.4v.
> 
> Anyways, smoking bench's man!


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> kenkickr said:
> 
> 
> > kenkickr|HD5870|1132/1352|P5325 |AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.2Ghz
> ...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2010)

If you have a ASUS card you can use ASUS SmartDoctor and it allow up to 1.5 volts. Although I am not sure I should tell you my secret with you right on my heels. LOL.

However SmartDoctor will not run with my PhysX card installed and have to use other apps. Which is why I can only get 1080/1290.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2010)

So if we want to flash our cards to the "unlocked" Asus 5870 bios then I might have a chance!!:shadedshu  Ill play around tonight but I strongly feel my CPU and it's clock speed will never reach the score if your guys i7 setups.  

I did get my proc up to 4.9ghz in the garage 2 nights ago, it was 2 degrees in there, but the system crashed hard after the 1st Physx test.  Almost reached 1200Mhz on the GPU too


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2010)

The highest I have been able to hit was 1111Mhz at 1.42v when my card was new. It won't do that anymore. Have had this card since release. 1.42+ Volts had no effect on OC at all, and the other thing is SmartDoctor doesn't increase voltage to memory, so you will see no gains there. But you may see an increase in your cores.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I would'nt put too much stock in the cpu part. I have not seen that much jump in score from mine anyway...I was really surprised that my greater score came from a 920 vs the 980X. Still stock bios on my card and probably will remain that way lol.



With the 5870 running 1132/1352 but the proc @ 3.6Ghz instead of 4.2Ghz I scored P5275.  800mhz difference resulted in a 50pt difference.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2010)

From what I noticed increasing bandwidth has a greater effect over 4+ghz. So if you can squeeze more out of your ram and FSB/QPI/HyperTransport your score will increase more then just throwing pure CPU clock at it.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm gonna play around some more tonight...after I get the Cubs to the NLCS(MLB2k10)


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 15, 2010)

Little more tweaking this is about as far as i can take the Video memory, although the gpu might have a little more steam. These settings are still on quality in the driver. Also the cpu got a tiny bump even though i don't think it makes much of a difference 

Flibolito|GTX480|985/1026/1970|6850|i7 920 @3.7GHz


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 15, 2010)

Booted up the GTX480 just to see how much I can squeeze from it (OC stablest as per EVGA OC Scanner.. no artifacts. Viable for 24/7 setup)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX480|850/1000|5715|Q9650 @ 4GHz


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 16, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> HD4870|HD5870|1069/1357|P5379|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz
> 
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8094/5379h.jpg



I think that was missed 

Asylum : You are lucky that I sent the GTX580 back 

All cards were using stock coolers though


----------



## Asylum (Dec 16, 2010)

> Asylum : You are lucky that I sent the GTX580 back



Yep im lucky.

Asylum|Evga GTX 580|950/1100|7325|i7 980x@4.6Ghz


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 16, 2010)

why wont it pick up my cards in SLI? trying to run it but it only shows 1 card


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2010)

HammerON said:


> HammerON | EVGA GTX 470 | 905/2000 | 5978 | Intel i7 920@4.29 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101210/Capture007150.jpg
> 
> ...





HammerON said:


> For those of you wanting to get SLI somewhat working (still flickers a bit), try this:
> _"The problem appears on sli rig only but there is a solution!
> It solve the combined test problem on sli setup too:
> 
> ...



I posted this previously as a "fix" until they Nvidia releases new drivers.
Right now SLI doesn't work without some kind of tweak (there are several out there).


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2010)

updated.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, here are my scores:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/199290

*TAViX | ATI HD 5870 | GPU: 950Mhz RAM: 1220Mhz | P4522 | Intel Q9650@4.2Ghz*


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

TAViX said:


> name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu
> 
> Ok, here are my scores:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/199290



You did it wrong.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> You did it wrong.



I was updating... 


is it ok now?


----------



## moshpit (Dec 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated.



Just a heads up. While nobody here has done this yet (and KUDOS to everybody for being honest!), there is already a well known MASSIVE cheat for 3Dmark11 and Radeon 5x00 cards. Reverting to Cat 10.5 can inflate scores far beyond realistic. There's some question if the scene is being even rendered correctly, though it completely appears to be doing so.

Only recent Cat drivers from during or since 3Dmark 11's launch should be allowed to post scores. Cat 10.5 and before should be suspect.

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33971454

Note shane_p's score jump. He posted an 8600 score peaked out on Cat 10.11, but then dropped driver version to Cat 10.5 and score jumped to 12000. 3400 points for a driver roll back to pre-3DM11 existing version? That's MEGA fishy. eva2000 goes on to do the same thing, netting a score of 15K+!!!

These scores are bogus until Cat 10.5 can be proven to be fully rendering everything correctly. For reference, Catalyst 10.5 is NOT approved by Futuremark for submission to the leaderboards.





Example of shane_p's score and warning indicating driver version not approved.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 16, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I posted this previously as a "fix" until they Nvidia releases new drivers.
> Right now SLI doesn't work without some kind of tweak (there are several out there).



I used that and now ...







still only shows 1 card after I entered the code


----------



## TAViX (Dec 16, 2010)

Do I need to add an image to the post also?!?!?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2010)

moshpit said:


> Just a heads up. While nobody here has done this yet (and KUDOS to everybody for being honest!), there is already a well known MASSIVE cheat for 3Dmark11 and Radeon 5x00 cards. Reverting to Cat 10.5 can inflate scores far beyond realistic. There's some question if the scene is being even rendered correctly, though it completely appears to be doing so.
> 
> Only recent Cat drivers from during or since 3Dmark 11's launch should be allowed to post scores. Cat 10.5 and before should be suspect.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. Im going back through every post and if your score was with a pre 10.10 catalyst it will be removed


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking through some scores myself, I can confidently say that installing the OpenCL driver for ATi will also give you a small boost.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 16, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> I used that and now ...
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/4940/53563594.jpg
> 
> ...





anything?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2010)

There are several members that need to update drivers and until then scores will be pulled. I am not saying you are hacking but in order to maintain a proper list you must run @ least Catalyst 10.10 and above for ati and 260.99 and above for nvidia

the members in question are:


Jlewis
Streetfighter
My Dog
Triptex


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

Many, many people have been sticking to 10.5's due to CrossFire reasons so most likely they haven't done anything suspicious. That being said 10.5's and 3DMark 11 can't go together to keep things on an even keel.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Its an SLI thing, not single card I believe. Im just thinking the driver is, somehow working right allowing proper scaling vs the newest which do not. Just a guess though.

The disparity between ATI and NVidia are due in part to the tesselation abilities of the Nvidia cards over ATI. At least, thats part of it. 
LINKY: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-6970-radeon-hd-6950-cayman,2818-3.html


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Boy who cried wolf...quick run with 10.5 shows no quirks and runs normal. FM driver status approved. This bench truely is flawed tho...look at the disparity between ATI and Nvidia that no one addresses.
> Not having a FM link from the beginning was a flaw as well. Now to delegate a large portion of perfectly good drivers as illegal is the answer?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/200182



Wait, you're running 10.11's


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2010)

well, see, there is this issue with the software info of AMD's drivers not updating properly in the older versions, remember?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## moshpit (Dec 16, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Boy who cried wolf...quick run with 10.5 shows no quirks and runs normal. FM driver status approved. This bench truely is flawed tho...look at the disparity between ATI and Nvidia that no one addresses.
> Not having a FM link from the beginning was a flaw as well. Now to delegate a large portion of perfectly good drivers as illegal is the answer?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/200182



Why don't you show us that? You're showing Cat 10.11 there. Fail attempt to debate against.



cadaveca said:


> well, see, there is this issue with the software info of AMD's drivers not updating properly in the older versions, remember?



Not true, the links I showed clearly showed the older versions displaying their version number correctly in GPUz. The pics I showed prove that. That was a downgraded driver from 10.11 to 10.5, and it showed up fine in GPUz.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2010)

moshpit said:


> The pics I showed prove that.



On your system, sure. However, we do not always all get the same driver issues, so jsut because it behaves one way on your sytem does not mean it behaves that way on ALL systems.

I mean, you could very well be right...in that a proper installation works right, however, there are many ways to get from one driver to the next, that may cause different results.


I've got a 5870, I'll check it out.

Personally, in the end, if the driver makes for more points, then I say we should all be using it. Who cares if the bench renders right or not...highest score "wins", right?


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok I ran this on the latest drivers 10.12 and this is what I have so far . One would think with all the adds in this benchmark they could offer it up for free with out offering up a basic edition free ! MSI and antec sure got screen time there wounder how much they payed ! My cards are in CF and GPU-Z doesn't show this .


----------



## moshpit (Dec 16, 2010)

Just to let ya'll know, I'm setting up my 5870 for testing of the cat 10.5 bug to confirm it. Will report back shortly.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll do the same.  Just so you have some backup there moshpit.


----------



## moshpit (Dec 16, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I'll do the same.  Just so you have some backup there moshpit.



Teamwork


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2010)

How about we keep to posting scores instead of finding how many ways we can trash a score thread over trivial "cheats" to the test.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> How about we keep to posting scores instead of finding how many ways we can trash a score thread over trivial "cheats" to the test.



what's the fun in that? i am merging some double posts btw...


----------



## moshpit (Dec 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> How about we keep to posting scores instead of finding how many ways we can trash a score thread over trivial "cheats" to the test.



Because scores have made it into the list that are questionable. The bug is not trivial, it accounts for a near 50% increase in score, and may be unreasonably inflating the score. OR, it MAY be a legitimate booster if everything is rendering correctly.

This DOES need a seperate thread for more thorough investigation, you are correct in that point. I will start it and link it here in an edit.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW I ran the test one more time kicking my video cards ram up to 1400 ! And this is what I got .   
The new drivers are looking soooooo gooooood 

trickson / 5770 / 960/1400 / 5287 / Q9650 @4.0Ghz

I hope I get on the list . These cards are some what week but still nice .


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2010)

3d mark 11 won't load up for me now : [


----------



## BlackMagic (Dec 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> BlackMagic - A nice piece for your 460... http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=M020-00-000205&family=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4



Thank you friend, that kind of info is always helpful and appreciated.

I'm on it now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Won't install or won't run?



Won't run get this message when I try to "SystemInfo initialization failed."


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2010)

sli workin with this shit yet?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2010)

Not without a few tweaks

Waiting for new drivers...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2010)

figures, damn you nvidia/futuremark


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 17, 2010)

Few days ago I put this :

HD4870|HD5870|1069/1357|P5379|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz







Still not updated


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> Few days ago I put this :
> 
> HD4870|HD5870|1069/1357|P5379|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz
> 
> ...



Impressive score you have  Making me want to get a i7 setup or better/faster ram just to make my score better


----------



## douglatins (Dec 17, 2010)

douglatins|GTX580|900/1050|P6824|Core i7 930@4Ghz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 17, 2010)

Ahh I figured out how to get SmartDoctor to run on my 5870 and got my CPU running at BLCK210. I will wait for one of you to beat my score before posting my new HIGHER score. LOL.


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 17, 2010)

new gtx570 at stock ( EVGA ) i7 at 4.3ghz 205x21






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

hows does this compare - totally new to version 11
stephen


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

Man can we get an UPDATE or should we start a new thread ? I should be on the list for god sake ! I mean my shit aint that shitty is it ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2010)

trickson said:


> Man can we get an UPDATE or should we start a new thread ? I should be on the list for god sake ! I mean my shit aint that shitty is it ?



Instead of crying like a baby why dont you ask or point me to your submission i probably missed it during an update


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Instead of crying like a baby why dont you ask or point me to your submission i probably missed it during an update



DUDE I posted it yesterday ! I think it is on page 23 . Sorry about bitching but you started this not me . I am just asking I see tons of posts and page after page of submissions but less than that on the board ( sorta speak ) .


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2010)

I put a ton of scores up everyday,sometimes i miss one...OR its not posted because you didnt follow the criteria


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> Relax buddy, people do have lifes too.
> Maybe he's on vacation or something. There could be a zillion things he's busy with.
> 
> I know he's been good to me and updated me a few times already.



Yeah I know I know but well TPU is MY LIFE so NO I can hardly wait !


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I put a ton of scores up everyday,sometimes i miss one...OR its not posted because you didnt follow the criteria



I did my best sir .


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats i added you your second to the last on the SLI/XFIRE board


----------



## trickson (Dec 18, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Congrats i added you your second to the last on the SLI/XFIRE board



Sweet thanks man ! 
I did not expect to get much but at least I am on the list 

Oh I forget to add that my CPU is running at 4.0GHz I fixed that AthlonX2 Thank you sir .


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2010)

an e8400? i had mine @ 4.8Ghz on air long time ago, i assure you it wasn't LINX stable but it was there


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 18, 2010)

blu3flannel|GTX 470|825/1000|5498|i5 750 @ 4GHz


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2010)

hsf = heatsink fan. He's saying you need a better cooler.

And just set all of your fan speeds to 100% for benching.


----------



## A.K.M (Dec 18, 2010)

A.K.M|HD 5850|1029/1310|P5066|i7 920 @ 4.2GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2010)

How to enable SLI in 3DMark 2011:

First:
Add an SLI profile:


Profile "3DMark11"
ShowOn GeForce
ProfileType Application
Executable "3dmark11.exe"
Executable "3dmark11cmd.exe"
Executable "3dmark11demo.exe"
Executable "3dmark11workload1.exe"
Executable "3dmark11workload2.exe"
Setting ID_0x00a06946 = 0x084000f5
Setting ID_0x1033cec1 = 0x00000003
Setting ID_0x1033cec2 = 0x00000002
Setting ID_0x1033dcd2 = 0x00000004
Setting ID_0x1033dcd3 = 0x00000004
Setting ID_0x1095def8 = 0x02c00005
Setting ID_0x209746c1 = 0x04280001
Setting ID_0x20ebd7b8 = 0x00000020
EndProfile

Second:
go to "%LOCALAPPDATA%\Futuremark_Corporation\" and search for a file named:

user.config

Then open it in a text editor and search for the line:
Code:
<setting name="GpuCount" serializeAs="String">
<value>0</value>
Then change that 0 to 2 (or more if you have a 3 or 4 way SLI)

Don't change any other LINE!
Save it.

Run 3dmark 2011 and have fun. 


How do you add a sli profile and where do you apply it?

I have done the second part.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stop fighting and put some numbers, please 

Tomorrow or the day after tomorrow I will get some cards : 2 HD6970 and one HD6950 and maybe one GTX570 , so stay tuned for some awesome scores 

I am realy tempted to bench 2 HD6970 + HD6950 but don't know whether my Antec 850W PSU would work nicely or not


----------



## Dante007 (Dec 18, 2010)

Update me 

Dante007|HD5850|1125/1406|P5475|Q6600@4.0


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2010)

Cut the crap in this thread. Post scores and discuss them.
If you can't do that, leave the thread or you will be getting infractions.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2010)

updated.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 19, 2010)

@Dante007 500 FSB ! thats freakin awesome.. Great score !

Magikherbs - HD 5750 - 800/1250 - 2412 Marks - unlocked Athlon II x4 630 @3.25Ghz


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2010)

hey magikherbs if your set you GPU fan to 100% and clock your card up to 900/1275 you'd get real close to 5770 scores


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 19, 2010)

I got to figutre out what to do to get better scores last spot on the totem pole feels shitty. im going to try older drivers I hear newer ones have crossfire performance issues


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2010)

well here's new one from me 

Athlonite|HIS HD5770 1GB| 950/1290|P2822| PII x4 940BE 3.0GHz


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey DOM what you using to cool and clock your 5770 so you get such high clocks


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 19, 2010)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850|976/1335|4937|i7 920 @ 4616MHz


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 19, 2010)

w00t!! another 100pts with the current driver!! cat 10.11!! 
P5014
overclocking101|2X5770|993core 1298 mem|i5-655k@5ghz|4gb mushkin redline
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/229537


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2010)

Just got my sli working on this benchmark.

Still dont look like its useing all the cards resorces though.

Asylum|EVGA GTX 580's|930/1100|12382|i7 980x@4.53Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice run Asylum!


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazing rig too (Y)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2010)

Asylum said:


> Just got my sli working on this benchmark.
> 
> Still dont look like its useing all the cards resorces though.
> 
> ...


Daym Asylum that's some crazy shit!!!  Nice run!!!! 

Now to see what 2 6970's can do against that mark


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2010)

Update!

Fullinfusion|SapphireHD 5970|960/1250|8129|PII 1090T @ 4.31Ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2010)

updated


----------



## DOM (Dec 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Hey DOM what you using to cool and clock your 5770 so you get such high clocks



1.4v and AS1 cooler idk what it called its in the garage right now on the 980x


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2010)

This about the max I can reach with these 470's.

HammerON|EVGA GTX470 SLI|885/1000|9724|I7 920@4.2GHz


----------



## Asylum (Dec 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> This about the max I can reach with these 470's.
> 
> HammerON|EVGA GTX470 SLI|885/1000|9724|I7 920@4.2GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101219/Capture022085.jpg





Very nice run with those 470's bro.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 20, 2010)

Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|775/1000|3411|PIIx4 925@ 3.752Ghz

GPU Stock speed but next run it will be overclock & i can do 950/1140 stable without increasing the voltage will see if that gona score much better?





http://3dmark.com/3dm11/232663

NEW SCORE see post 599


----------



## erasure (Dec 20, 2010)

i didn't found HD6970 score from this thread
no one buy it?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2010)

DOM said:


> 1.4v and AS1 cooler idk what it called its in the garage right now on the 980x



ahh that's where I bummed out I can't increase my voltage past 1.2V shitty HIS card


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 20, 2010)

erasure said:


> i didn't found HD6970 score from this thread
> no one buy it?



Tomorrow I will post some scores with HD6970 and HD6950 and HD6970+HD6950 CF


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2010)

damn those 6970' are goin for $995.99 here fuck I hate NZ for being so far from anywhere


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2010)

mark11 v1.0.0 to 1.0.1 update on the home page if anybody didn't see it.


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> damn those 6970' are goin for $995.99 here fuck I hate NZ for being so far from anywhere



WOW you are from NZ !! That is where My mom was born and were my Grandma is now buried ( Both were immigrants )   . I have family there ( But they could care less about me  ) . 
You can always move to the USA .


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2010)

and what drive two or more hours to get to work um no thanks I'd likely kill someone on the freeway outta sheer frustration lol I'm hoping that the prices for HD5770's will drop a fair bit and I'll just go CF


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> and what drive two or more hours to get to work um no thanks I'd likely kill someone on the freeway outta sheer frustration lol



LOL  Yeah well that is if you can find work


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone else get a drop in benchmark score after updating?

I was at 4200 before now I'm at 4000.

My results by the by
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/240415?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/240415?key=J9u4VDqrEExHZM6RFNzDeyfaw347BL


how do people get results like this?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/139584

Look at the frame rates, even with a huge overclock they're shouldn't be that much improvement and in just two tests : /


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone else get a drop in benchmark score after updating?
> 
> I was at 4200 before now I'm at 4000.
> 
> ...



Not me. I actually got about 20 more points running everything stock.

And no idea, probably a glitch..


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 20, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone else get a drop in benchmark score after updating?
> 
> I was at 4200 before now I'm at 4000.
> 
> ...



Did you install CCC or the chipset drivers first ?

If Catalyst A.I. is set to quality, try HQ. Or, if you have the older version, disable A.I. 

I like the FFXIV bench with its performance graph/meter b/c it tells me real time how well my GPU is handling the load. When it likes the drivers, there are almost no frames dropped and the graph stays steady. If you decide to run it I'm sure you'll see what I mean.

http://www.finalfantasyxiv.com/media/benchmark/na/

EDit


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone else get a drop in benchmark score after updating?



I have actually gained P51 with exactly the same system settings after the update.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone else get a drop in benchmark score after updating?
> 
> I was at 4200 before now I'm at 4000.
> 
> ...



even with OC'd 5770 their getttin double the points i get 

GraphicsTest1  18.74 13.63 FPS 
GraphicsTest2  30.47 13.26 FPS 
GraphicsTest3  36.15 15.85 FPS 
GraphicsTest4  16.22  7.59 FPS 
PhysicsTest     16.11 12.9 FPS 
CombinedTest  21.46 12.52 FPS

except for graphics test 1 and physics test maybe it's the x6 using turbocore or whatever it uses when pushed


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 21, 2010)

HD4870|HD6970|1000/1505|P6064|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz







Just a quick run 

HD4870|HD6970+HD6950|950-840/1450-1325|P6064|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz







Forgot to disable extended monitor 

With CF 3DMark 11 stutters very badly (and frames drop!) and I am sure without stutter I would have much higher score 

Could it be because I use one CF Bridge ?


----------



## erasure (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks for HD6970 benchmark posting
score is good

oh forget
you beat BEST AMD score


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 21, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> Forgot to disable extended monitor
> 
> With CF 3DMark 11 stutters very badly (and frames drop!) and I am sure without stutter I would have much higher score
> 
> Could it be because I use one CF Bridge ?



Noticed something funny about the crossfire run.  Maybe it's CPU-Z not reading the new cards right, but it the first card as being overclocked and the second as being underclocked.

I think that could cause problems. One or two bridges is not the issue.

Congrats on the new cards!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2010)

updated  If I missed you let me know


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 21, 2010)

So glad to see the 6970 beat the 5870. I was concerned that the 6970 would barely beat the 5870 oc'd and was seeing no point in upgrading to ATI. It is looking to be a good card, and even better in Xfire.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 21, 2010)

These are 2 Asus cards, and tomorrow I will recieve 2 Sapphire HD6970/HD6950 cards so stay tuned


----------



## Dante007 (Dec 21, 2010)

Greet Score HD4870 you bet me in this 

For ATI users

USE OPENCL DRIVERS PLZ It Post Score Greatly
Use version 2.3

Most dont use it


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 21, 2010)

Dante007 said:


> Greet Score HD4870 you bet me in this
> 
> For ATI users
> 
> ...



Ahhh that explains a lot. I couldn't believe you scored so well (in fact I didn't believe it) with a 5850 and a q6600. Makes much more sense. 

You are right though I didn't use the OpenCL drivers.


----------



## Dante007 (Dec 21, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ahhh that explains a lot. I couldn't believe you scored so well (in fact I didn't believe it) with a 5850 and a q6600. Makes much more sense.
> 
> You are right though I didn't use the OpenCL drivers.



try it you will impress with results
try it in 3dmark vantage and Metro2033 i get great gains with this drivers in thoes

and use intel Opencl sdk for pro

good luck


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2010)

the54thvoid|EVGA GTX580|915/1830|6321|corei7 920@3.4Ghz





It's a bit small? but if you zoom in you can still see the values.  Can this get put up?

Cheers.

The 3D Mark page is here:  http://3dmark.com/3dm11/250049


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 21, 2010)

did you enter my new score from a few pages back??


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 22, 2010)

@Magicherbs 

I can't install any chipset drivers, installer just crashes.

As for CC settings only stuff I don't have aplication controled is anisotropic filtering ( set to be on x16 all the time)

Texture filtering I have set to high quality rather then quality.

And AA mode is set to AMSAA.

As fair as I can remember same settings I had when I first ran it.

Will bench again in the morning to see if loosing 200 points was just random. ( I think I normally get better frame rates in a couple of those tests)


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 22, 2010)

FYI, if you run the update of 11 vs the total install package, it has been found at another forum that you can lose a couple hundred points.

I went from 850 to 900 core and scored the same. Im about to do a full install and see if I cant break 6k......

(sorry for the non score post...)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there a stand alone open CL driver that works with the CCC10.10e?

I cant find it. If some one knows please link me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Is there a stand alone open CL driver that works with the CCC10.10e?
> 
> I cant find it. If some one knows please link me.



It's only availble with the Steam SDK I think.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Is there a stand alone open CL driver that works with the CCC10.10e?
> 
> I cant find it. If some one knows please link me.



This should work.
http://developer.amd.com/gpu/atistreamsdk/pages/default.aspx


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's mine.   Compare Link-- http://3dmark.com/3dm11/251153

{JNT}Raptor|EVGA GTX 580 SC|947/1100|P7066|I7 920 @ 4.3Ghz


----------



## erasure (Dec 22, 2010)

this my new GTX470's score
i can't beat Earthdog's GTX470 score
too close 

Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Date
erasure|EVGA GTX 470|840/950/1680|P5625|i7-950@4.06GHz|12/22/10


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|880/1000|10047|i7 920@4.4GHz


----------



## erasure (Dec 22, 2010)

wow you break 10k score 
nice gpu cooling 

my GTX470 SLI gets ~8800 score
i can't cool it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2010)

updated


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> @Magicherbs
> 
> I can't install any chipset drivers, installer just crashes.
> 
> ...



That installer crash is a new one to me and maybe related to your performance hit. Do you see a device called "Amd pcie (3GIO) filter driver" in device manager/system devices ?  Do you run *everything* "as Admin" ? When the installer is done unpacking, I always quit setup and restart it from its new folder. When rolling back /updating drivers, did you remove Stream SDK, Visual C++ and CCC install manager, before the reboot ?

Most games, benches ect.. run way better with when you set AF to 16x with CCC or NvidiaCP  And in some cases ... waaaay better !


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> This should work.
> http://developer.amd.com/gpu/atistreamsdk/pages/default.aspx


Yeah I grabed them last night. v2.3 ocl wont work on the 10.10e ccc but v2.2 does.

Thanks


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 23, 2010)

HD4870|HD6970+HD6950|965-925/1505-1350|P10085|Core i7 920@4.38Ghz









HD4870|HD6970+HD6950|970-925/1500-1350|X3548|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz







I am eager to bench HD6970 CF and 2XHD6970+HD6950


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Dec 23, 2010)

*My First 3DMark 11 Run & submitting my result.*



Name  	GPU  	        Clocks  	        Score  	CPU 	  
Dogshitjoint 	GTX 460	835/1025	        3239	AMD Athlon II x3 @ 3.75GHz





Hey I took 1st place within similiar systems 



(i hope I didnt miss out on any details for this compilation.)

//Dog


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone see this? (Lost Curcuits 'Physics Test - A CPU Test?')


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 23, 2010)

HD4870|HD6970|1025/1505|P6199|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz







It also stutters and I am sure score could've been better


----------



## Goodman (Dec 23, 2010)

Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|975/1135|4052|PIIx4 925@ 3.780Ghz






http://3dmark.com/3dm11/249088;jses...m11/249088?key=JQbKmW2D9M2Au3DmULuqSrb2DBb6CQ

EDIT: New score post#633


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Ehum...cough so how long time does it take for ya AthlonX2 to update teh list or is it me who doesn't post as you declared in teh topicstart?

Just eager to "get paid" for my work with fixing my post.

Take your time & chill & Ill check back in a while.

//Dog


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 23, 2010)

HD4870|HD6970 CF|965/1505|P10553|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz







HD4870|HD6970 CF|965/1505|X3867|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz








Still no voltage control 


Update please


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 23, 2010)

^^ doesnt the 6970 get brought down tot he 4870 level?

Whats the score with just the 6970 wouldnt be half surprised if it was faster or about the same


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Why is my score gone?
 NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 24, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> ^^ doesnt the 6970 get brought down tot he 4870 level?
> 
> Whats the score with just the 6970 wouldnt be half surprised if it was faster or about the same




HD4870|HD6970|1025/1505|P6199|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz

HD4870|HD65870|1069/1357|P5379|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz


So, HD6970 with 16.4% Core OC and 9.4% Mem OC beats HD5870 with 25.7% Core OC and 13% and slightly higher CPU Frequency BY 15.2% 

Will try Stock now and tell you the difference



Edit : 

HD6970 beats HD5870 in Performance preset by 24% and in Extreme preset by 18%


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 24, 2010)

my newest one  an update?? I think so!! almost 200pt update! 

overclocking101|2Xhd5770|1002-1288|P5073|i5-655k@4.602ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

sli support yet?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> sli support yet?



Looking at the tables, i'd say so.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 24, 2010)

HD4870 said:


> HD4870|HD6970|1025/1505|P6199|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz
> 
> HD4870|HD65870|1069/1357|P5379|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz
> 
> ...



 hahaha nvm i was looking at ur name and thinking it was listed as a card in xfire.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

still cannot use gpu for physx. i dont get it. 

i have to manually select cpu for physx in nvidia control panel or 3dm11 wont run the physx test. it just freezes. 

what a load of crap.


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> still cannot use gpu for physx. i dont get it.
> 
> i have to manually select cpu for physx in nvidia control panel or 3dm11 wont run the physx test. it just freezes.
> 
> what a load of crap.



It doesn't use PhysX. Be sure to update to version 1.1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/268577

1st run all stock


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Fitseries3|4x GTX 480 SLI|757/1001|16787|2x xeon x5687s@4.37ghz <-SR2


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/268677


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2010)

You should post up your score like it's outlined in the op.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> You should post up your score like it's outlined in the op.



i'll find a good top score first


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice run Fits


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 24, 2010)

Single sAPPHIRE 5870

Fullinfusion	HD5570|1070/1300|5138|PII 1090T @ 4.21Ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Fitseries3|4x GTX 480 SLI|787/1001|17115|2x xeon x5687s@4.37ghz <-SR2

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/268819


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Fitseries3|4x GTX 480 SLI|787/1001|17115|2x xeon x5687s@4.37ghz <-SR2
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/268819
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/Capture175.jpg


What, no 4x 580's?

Fit whats up?

BTW Beautiful run... My hat goes off to ya!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> What, no 4x 580's?
> 
> Fit whats up?
> 
> BTW Beautiful run... My hat goes off to ya!



broke as shit. all this stuff is actually up for sale. just toying with it while i still have it here.

really im not trying yet. still at 4.3ghz. i've benched to 4.8ghz on this setup no problem.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice scores man.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Dec 24, 2010)

*New try with overvoltaged GPU: ADD ME!*

Dogshitjoint|Gainward GTX 460 GS-GLH|860/1025|P3295|AMD Athlon II X3 @ 3.75GHz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/269428


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

well after a few good runs this stupid physx test wont run again. reinstalled drivers and everything, no solution.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 24, 2010)

there are drivers for your CPU? PhysX is non-existent in this version of 3Dmark, If you are failing the Physics its a CPU/memory issue.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

It worked 30+ times then just stopped out of the blue.... Not even an oc issue. It wont at stock clocks even. Idk, my patience is long gone.


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2010)

Not being able to run the physics test is a result of system instability.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Its not freezing though, it just never loads the test. If I hit esc it goes to desktop. All other benchmarks run fine.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 24, 2010)

clear your temp folder?


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 24, 2010)

My only 3DMark11 crash happened during the physics test aswell. It was kind of to be expected b/c I had set the Vcore to 1.3v to see if it could handle it.  No probs since going up to 1.325v.

Once I got this windows pop up that said something about system resources not being what they once were. I was benching the cpu using various combos of OC with and without the L3 cache, so I could guage how well it scaled to a PII. From what little I know about Microsoft.net/Visual C++, did the cpu changes confuse windows? Or should I have used device manager and uninstalled the cpu before making those changes ?

Had a hunch this might be related to Fitseries3's probs.

gl ! and Peace out  this holiday season EVERYBODY !


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Its not freezing though, it just never loads the test. If I hit esc it goes to desktop. All other benchmarks run fine.



that's the system info tool crapping out. you can turn that off if you own the bench, last page. Maybe can turn off if you don't own it as well.


Anyway, let's say you bench rig is screwed...I jsut finished re-installing windows for the same reason, although mine was much more catastrophic...Futuremark thought i had a mobile core i7.


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/266345

Anyway Fits..I was expecting 20k out of that rig. You can always mail it to me if you don't know how to use it....


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 24, 2010)

heres my latest, a 50pt jump, dont sound like much but its a lot for the system I have. I'll post a new submission in a bit, http://3dmark.com/3dm11/272948


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> that's the system info tool crapping out. you can turn that off if you own the bench, last page. Maybe can turn off if you don't own it as well.
> 
> 
> Anyway, let's say you bench rig is screwed...I jsut finished re-installing windows for the same reason, although mine was much more catastrophic...Futuremark thought i had a mobile core i7.
> ...



thanks for the info, ima get close to 20, thats for sure.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 26, 2010)

Got some more out of these 580's.

Asylum|GTX 580's|942/1113|12454|i7 980x@4.6Ghz


----------



## Dentlord (Dec 27, 2010)

Dentlord|GTX 580|1220/1100|8531|980x (5.2ghz)

Testing my new card with cpu on SS.


----------



## BodgeITandRun (Dec 27, 2010)

BodgeITandRun

MSI 470GTX|753/900|4830|i7 920@3ghz


----------



## Dentlord (Dec 27, 2010)

Dentlord|GTX 580|1250/1150|8772|980x (5.2ghz)


Another bump, 1250 core with no mods is smokin'


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2010)

Dentlord said:


> Dentlord|GTX 580|1250/1150|8772|980x (5.2ghz)
> 
> 
> Another bump, 1250 core with no mods is smokin'
> ...



nice card 

put cpu on ln2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2010)

Updated


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 28, 2010)

Played with a few things and got a little better results 

chevy350
MSI HD5770
950/1400
2789
Q6600@2.4

Score was actually lower when the cpu was at 2.8GHz with the settings on gpu, go figure lol

```
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/297272
```


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 28, 2010)

The 54thvoid|GTX580|920/1002|6468|i7920(3.6Ghz)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/302398?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F302398%3Fkey%3DjWXZxkzrfAzDcmh7QA8x4Qtp5TZ5re

Edit: tried another run at 920/1025 @ 1.1v.  Put fan on manual at 60%.  Ran through full test and max temp was only 63 degrees 

Thats good cooling.  Only prob was i forgot to reset cpu to 3.6 again 

Only got 6447, shoulda got >6500.  Oh well.

For the record the fan at 60% is noisy to me (~50% is good enough) but that 10% fan increase dropped temps by a full 20 degrees;
920/1025 @ 1.088 v Fan auto (~50%) = *83* degrees and 3D Mark crash (driver fail)
920/1025 @ 1.1 v Fan @ 60% = *63* degrees and pass (6447 3D mark, cpu @ 3.4)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 29, 2010)

PopcornMachine|HD6950(70)|900/1400|5430|i7920(3.8GHz)

My unlocked HD6950.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 29, 2010)

Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|1002/1150|4140|PIIx4 925@ 3.780Ghz






http://3dmark.com/3dm11/305338;jses...m11/305338?key=EsPshhknCJsfz5n52K25eqQdtxmZaE

EDIT: New score see post #636


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 29, 2010)

Last run.

the54thvoid|GTX580|940/1035|6571|i7920@3.6Ghz

gpu on 1.105v

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/308908


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw | Asus GTX470 | 825/1650/1800 | P5523 | i7 920 4.0GHZ


----------



## Goodman (Dec 30, 2010)

I beat all but one GTX460 in this thread...
I'll try again this week-end with a little more overclock on my CPU & GPU & we will see...

Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|1035/1165|4215|PIIx4 925@ 3.780Ghz






http://3dmark.com/3dm11/312538;jses...m11/312538?key=ReD4sWYr3WkjEAf3ZZUbA2bYyuvpHY

EDIT: New score see post #640


----------



## erasure (Dec 30, 2010)

no one get GTX570?
i wanna see some OCed test


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 31, 2010)

well last one until the new year for me  so happy new year to you all 

Athlonite|HIS HD5770|960/1300|2866|PII x4 940BE @ 3.41GHz



hopefully by 15/01/2011 I'll be cruzin Crossfireed HD5770's so I'll up some more benchies


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

Im running a 5970 plus a 5870 in cross fire. Mark11 isn't giving the results I was hoping.
Using CCC 10.10e and installed the 10.12 App Profiles.. Am I missing out on something here?


----------



## Goodman (Dec 31, 2010)

*Yes!*





 i beat all GTX460's in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







If only i could overclock my CPU over 3.8Ghz stable like ~3.9-4Ghz i would score well over 4300 for sure...
Anyhow i think it is a pretty good score/overclock for air cooling only
My Sapphire 6850 overclock very nicely 

Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|1045/1200|4277|PIIx4 925@ 3.808Ghz

I may try to reach 4300 or more this week-end , i think i can squeeze a little bit more out of my CPU & GPU...





http://3dmark.com/3dm11/325842;jses...m11/325842?key=Rcs2dKSM6Wz3x0cuzRKdVDE7wqcDBS

EDIT: New score see post #804


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

Goodman said:


> *Yes!* http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39895&stc=1&d=1293832688 i beat all GTX460's in this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39896&stc=1&d=1293832787 http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39898&stc=1&d=1293833000
> 
> If only i could overclock my CPU over 3.8Ghz stable like ~3.9-4Ghz i would score well over 4300 for sure...
> Anyhow i think it is a pretty good score/overclock for air cooling only
> ...


Awesome run man!!!  have you tried raising the Pci-e speed from 100MHz to 105MHz in the bios?
That may give you the edge for reaching the 4300K mark.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Awesome run man!!!  have you tried raising the Pci-e speed from 100MHz to 105MHz in the bios?
> That may give you the edge for reaching the 4300K mark.



Thanks! & yes , i did but anything over 101 is either not stable or no real differences in scores 
So i left it to 101

Weather was on my side today it was about 3-4c outside so i open all my windows & my back door & put my case near it so it can have some nice cool air...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

Goodman said:


> Thanks! & yes , i did but anything over 101 is either not stable or no real differences in scores
> So i left it to 101
> 
> Weather was on my side today it was about 3-4c outside so i open all my windows & my back door & put my case near it so it can have some nice cool air...


Heres mine in the great Manitobian winter for temps 

 The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 31, 2010)

If the ambient in ur room is 10c then your cpu is going to be atleast 1~2c above that there's something bonkers with your temp sensors and watch out for condensation build up when you turn the pc off


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> If the ambient in ur room is 10c then your cpu is going to be atleast 1~2c above that there's something bonkers with your temp sensors and watch out for condensation build up when you turn the pc off


Shhhh, don't tell anyone, but there's a TEC inline with the loop


----------



## Goodman (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Heres mine in the great Manitobian winter for temps
> 
> The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club



Nice! but i don't trust what you're using as temp monitor it is like speed fan always off... way off  (compare it to your Bios & you'll will see)

Best software i know for accurate temp a part from mobo software is CoreTemp for Intel or AMD & here is why...


> The uniqueness of it is that it shows the temperature of each individual core in each processor in your system! You can see in real time how the CPU temperature varies when you load your CPU. It's also completely motherboard independent.
> 
> Intel and AMD recently published detailed, public information about the "DTS" (Digital Thermal Sensor), which provides much higher accuracy and more relevant temperature reading than the standard thermal diode sensors do.



http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## horik (Jan 1, 2011)

horik|Sapphire HD6950|915/1410|5292|I7 950 4,5ghz--- need to find a way to oc this damn card..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2011)

updated


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 2, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated



you got my CPU clock wrong it's listed as 3.0GHz but it was 3.41GHz 

happy new year


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, Maybe ill be the first one with a GTX570 score 

Edit: If it ever gets here


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah seems I have to play the wait game here too, didn't realize the etailer I bought from was going to be closed from over the Xmas/new year period (bastards) so look like sometime after the 10th of January before I get my new card


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm awaiting to see some benching out of you guys with those 570's. xD


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2011)

erocker|Evga GTX 580|900/1050|6183|PII 965 4.1ghz


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 3, 2011)

NVM forgot it shows up with an reg'd version


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> erocker you've no time/date apparent in your screen shot



Look closer.

1/2/2011 2:15:50pm


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah I just figured I'm a blind man, so used to just seeing an taskbar in the pick or the windows clock


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2011)

Earthdog | w3570 @ 4.2GHz | GTX 470 @ 915/950 | 6044


----------



## Razerian (Jan 5, 2011)

Razerian|6870|980/1220|4652|i7 950


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Earthdog | w3570 @ 4.2GHz | GTX 470 @ 915/950 | 6044
> 
> View attachment 39986



Nice score 
What voltage are you using on the 470 and what are your temps?
Noticed that your ram is set to 2:12


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2011)

1.087, temps hit 46C. No OCP mod.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 7, 2011)

GTX570 will be here in a matter of hours. Scores to follow soon after


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 7, 2011)

updated


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|7072|i7 920@3.2ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2011)

Fullinfusion|HD 5970|1000/1270|8325|PII 1090T @ 4.381Ghz

This should be good for a slight rise in the points


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 8, 2011)

PhysXerror |nVidia GTX570| 805/993 | 4812 |Phenom II 925 @ 3.5GHz 






CPU & gfx still need alot more tweaking


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|900/975|10412|Intel i7 970@4.52GHz


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

This was the best OC i achieved on my GTX 460. Pumped up the volts all the way upto 1087. 8)

HMS1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB|944/1008/1888|4329|Intel Core i5 750@4.213GHz


----------



## Krony (Jan 9, 2011)

Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|890|1038|6795||Intel core i7 950@4.2Ghz






Updated


----------



## Goodman (Jan 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated



Thanks! but you still didn't fix my last score it is not 4266 but 4277...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 9, 2011)

here is my setup with stock gpu 880 1375 rate.Cpu @3.8 .http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/386687/3dm11/386721

Second score is Overclock gpu @950-1450 also on the link above.

But here is my run with cpu @4.0ghz


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 10, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|7234|i7 920@4.0Ghz


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 10, 2011)

> jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|*27147*|i7 920@4.0Ghz



:O :O  How's that even possible??


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> :O :O  How's that even possible??



Thanx I missed that one lol.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2011)

erocker|GTX 580|925/1050|6699|PII 1100T @ 4.3ghz


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 11, 2011)

PhysXerror|GTX570|823/1005|4912|PII 925@3.46Ghz


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

here's the promised CF run now that I have the new card in and running with compare my single GPU score

Athlonite|2x HIS HD5770 1GB| 920/1275|4676|PII x4 940BE @ 3.41GHz


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2011)

It does break my previous score; however it does not beat earthdog

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|895/1075|5984|i7 970@4.62GHz





Then tried this:





Higher CPU and GPU core, but lowered the memory on the GPU


----------



## Robbaz (Jan 12, 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/406505

Robbaz | Intel Core i7 920 c0 @ 4,2ghz| 2x HD6950 @ 924/ 428 | 9531


----------



## HD4870 (Jan 14, 2011)

HD4870|2 Asus HD6970|1010/1525|P10824|Core i7 920@4.33GHz






HD4870|2 Asus HD6970|1010/1525|X4032|Core i7 920@4.33GHz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 15, 2011)

This is as good as its gonna get... not bad for two 6870's.






johnnyfiive | 6870 CrossFire |1010/1100| P8462 | Core i7 950@4.51GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 16, 2011)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850 XFire|960/1340|8618|i7 920 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine|Sapphire HD6950|950/1435|5513|i7 920(3.6GHz)

My HD6950 as a HD6950 (original bios).  Used Afterburner with 1.265v.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/448915


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 18, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> updated


I think you missed my #665 post as well as others


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 19, 2011)

newer better faster 
Athlonite|2x HIS HD5770 1GB|960/1350|P4916|PhenomII x4 940BE @ 3.41GHz


----------



## Robbaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Robbaz | Intel Core i7 920 c0 @ 4,2ghz| 2x HD6950 @ 932/1450 | 10001

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/460344


----------



## Krony (Jan 20, 2011)

New driver and slightly modified clocks

Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|900|1025|6837||Intel core i7 950@4.2Ghz


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 20, 2011)

i ran 3DMark11 again with my oc'd cpu and i only got 3662 

but i think this will be the last run until i get a Quad-Core sometime this spring.


----------



## Helli (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, after the new Nvidia Driver with 3DMark11 SLI support is out i have to bench my Rig again.

I have done the Bench two times because there is a massive improvement from 7001 Points to now 8238 Points.
I can't belive that's only the Driver. Well, i have to fall back to my i7 920@3.8 GHz instead of my
previous E5620 @4.3 GHz (because i have burned it at BLK 236 :-( ).


Helli|GTX 465 SLI|850/994|8238|i7 920 @ 3.8GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/467899


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2011)

trickson | HD5770 crossfire | 960/1375 / P5315 | Intel Q9650 @ 4.1GHz . 

I got a NEW score !!! Yes !

I am so thinking about putting the Swiftech Tech WB back on and seeing if I can get to 4.2Ghz or maybe 4.5GHz on this CPU . Maybe this weekend !


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 21, 2011)

hmmm might have to see if I can squeeze a little more outta my PII 940BE trickson although never found out how high I could go on my Tuniq Tower 120 I might just chuck a bit more at the HT maybe 220 and another .5 on the multi for 17.5 x 220 for 3850 may work or it may all just turn to shitty custard

well shitty custard it turned to think me a better cooler or water is what i'm gonna need @ 3675MHz 1.39V it wasn't stable maybe just upping the multi and leave the other shit alone


----------



## js01 (Jan 21, 2011)

js01|GTX 460 HAWX|870/950|p3950|i5 2500k 4.2Ghz

I thought I would've got a better score then this, guess I'll try pushing them a little more when I get home from work.


----------



## Helli (Jan 21, 2011)

js01 said:


> js01|GTX 460 HAWX|870/950|*26309*|i5 2500k 4.2Ghz
> 
> I thought I would've got a better score then this, guess I'll try pushing them a little more when I get home from work.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110121/3d11.jpg




Uhm...what does 26309 mean? 

Helli


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 21, 2011)

js01 said:


> js01|GTX 460 HAWX|870/950|p3950|i5 2500k 4.2Ghz
> 
> I thought I would've got a better score then this, guess I'll try pushing them a little more when I get home from work.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110121/3d11.jpg



I think you'd be better off dropping the multi and upping the bus speed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain |Sapphire 6850 Crossfire|850/1100|7070|i5 760 (4.0GHz)

Still presently CCC locked on core; need to up mem speeds some for sure tho before I worry about that. Tomorrow I start testing 11.1 beta. Not bad for a relatively cheap setup.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 22, 2011)

BraveSoul |5850 Crossfire|951/1051|6724|PhenomII 940@3.8ghz




_______________________




antec1200 filter mod


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 23, 2011)

Panther|6870|1000/1050|4449|1055t 3.78 ghz







May try a 4ghz run later on.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 23, 2011)

jlewis02|HD5850 x2|980/1125|8506|i7 930@4.2ghz


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN|5970|951/1236|7153|Q9550 4.12Ghz


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain |Sapphire 6850 Crossfire|850/1100|7070|i5 760 (4.0GHz) 

*This is 11.1 beta Tessellation slider set to Off.* 

More to come...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 24, 2011)

Seriously the last run from me, i crack my CPU up to 3,90ghz and memory 1696mhz so i managed to squish out P3712






i don't think i will get much higher than that, so now i can only wait until i have some money for a Quad-Core or Sandy.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|890/1090|6011|i7 970@4.63GHz


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2011)

I edited my post on last page to have right format now.
 NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation post 696


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yogurt_21|MSI GTX 480|820/990|5851|i7 950@3.68GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2011)

Fullinfusion | HD6950|980/1400|5630|PII 1090T @ 4.11Ghz

Gpu Flashed into a Sapphire 6970 for the unlocked shaders 







i CANT WAIT TILL MY SECOND CARD ARRIVES


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Edited post for new score.
 NEW - 3DMark 11 Compilation


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|900/1060|6054|i7 970@4.63GHz





HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|890/1050|10634|i7 970@4.63GHz


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 30, 2011)

chevy350- VisionTek HD6950 2Gb, 880/1375-Score/5447- CPU/ i7 2600K


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 1, 2011)

Well Its time for me to move up in the ranking now when I got my rig updated a bit & also succesfully reached 900MHz on my GPU & most importantly I reached the 4K barrier yippie-kayee MF! , so alas here we go again...

Dogshitjoint|Gainward GTX 460 GS-GLH 900/1025|P4000|AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @ 4.1GHz

OK I really need to fix the image uploading/hosting problem a.s.a.p!


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 1, 2011)

Now then (crossing thumbs)






Yayyh now it worked 

Noticed that I got a whole 277Points more compared to 835MHz instad of 900MHz on the GPU, I say thats a lot in this demanding Benhmarking app even though the 3DMark releases always are meant to test "next gen systems" thus leaving them sooo damn taxing with the tech the "grey mass" has at hand, well enough rambling about thingies most of us already know about...over & out

//Dog


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 1, 2011)

will have newer higher 5770 xfire scores after my 875k and 8gb vengeance kit gets here!!!


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 1, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> will have newer higher 5770 xfire scores after my 875k and 8gb vengeance kit gets here!!!



Fo sure man...but whats the deal with those Mushkins of yours (well the might be DDR2 Im guessing) + I hope youve ordered 2x4GB kits as its better to not fully occupy all RAM slots on the mobo when you want to reach highest possible OC or so Ive been reading about here & there, but its makes alot of sense when considering that the RAM modules farther away from the CPU takes longer time to reach the MC (granted Intel CPUs doesnt have the MC built in the CPU as AMDs have, as I can remember).

GL with the upgrade & goodnight 4 me 

//Dog


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX 480|823/992|10328|i7 950@3.81GHz


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 3, 2011)

@ yougurt 21 : I didn´t notice at first but now I l00k @ your score & I must say: Way to go bro, thats a huge jump up, compared to running a single GTX 480 (I dont´remember they´d scale that well) so congrats man.

//Dog


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX 480|882/1052|10988|i7 950@4.2GHz




finally some respect for my 480's, no more hammeron's 470's putting them to shame.


edit: why couldn't those last 12pts been gimme's?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> Yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX 480|865/1052|10886|i7 950@4.2GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110202/ScreenHunter_04 Feb. 02 20.16.gif
> 
> finally some respect for my 480's, no more hammeron's 470's putting them to shame.



Might have to run again
nice run either way


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Might have to run again
> nice run either way



you better hurry with that run, check it again, I updated it.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2011)

I think you got me (and my GTX 470's) for now


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I think you got me (and my GTX 470's) for now



don't worry your cpu so outmatches mine that a slight gpu upgrade will put it out of my reach.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 3, 2011)

I know its not official .. but just thought id post .. too lazy to get everything else right now.

but I am 5th for single card


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Feb 3, 2011)

P4511 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/539199


Domestic_Ginger|5850|1000/1200|P4511|PII B50@3.77GHz


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 5, 2011)

I decided to make a new run but it didnt yield any substantial improvements...It proves to be difficult to improve the score as it just ups @ tiny incremental bits over a certain treshold it seems to me...but an improvement is what matters so here is my new submission.

Dogshitjoint|GTX460|910/1013|P4054|PII 965BE @ 4.1GHz






(I find it increasingly difficult to get the image upload with the right scaling correct, but Im learning myself better this way so Ill say its a win)


----------



## RA1D (Feb 5, 2011)

ra1d|GTX 580|875/1049|15095|980X@4.5


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 5, 2011)

@ raid: well that score put me down a notch or 2 (feels like my rig is ancient yet it´s mostly new)...but anyhow nice score fo sure man, congrats!

//Dog


----------



## Mydog (Feb 5, 2011)

Mydog|2x Asus 6970|1035/1520|11834|2x Xeon X5690@4.25GHz





http://3dmark.com/3dm11/589713


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 5, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Mydog|2x Asus 6970|1035/1520|11834|2x Xeon X5690@4.25GHz
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/299/3d11p11834.png
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/589713


your using a dual socket mobo?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 5, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> your using a dual socket mobo?



Yupp, the SR-2


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2011)

Max I can go:

HammerON|GTX 470 SLI|890/1025|10741|i7 970@4.72GHz


----------



## kayawish24 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kayawish24|3 x GTX 580´s|930/1850|15027|i7 950@4.3GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/474181


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2011)

Still improving my score
Mydog|2x Asus 6970|1035/1520|12140|2x Xeon X5690@4.25GHz


----------



## Enmity (Feb 9, 2011)

my best so far with my now dated pII 940 ddr2 system with 2 5850's 

Enmity | PII 940 @ 3.6Ghz |  2x ATi HD5850 CFX @ 1000/1200 | P7057



http://img218.imageshack.us/i/3dmark117kwgpus1000.png/


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2011)

MoonPig | Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz | 2x ATi HD5870 @ 981/1301 | P8587

http://img.techpowerup.org/110209/Untitled.png


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Still improving my score
> Mydog|2x Asus 6970|1035/1520|12140|2x Xeon X5690@4.25GHz
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7062/p12140.jpg



curious what's going on in graphics test 2 that's causing 6970's to post such a high advantage over fermi. 

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/571667


----------



## JATownes (Feb 11, 2011)

JATownes|2x MSI 6870 TwinFrozrII|980/1125|7031|PII965@3.91Ghz


----------



## Dante007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dante007|Asus GTX580 DirectCUII|938/1225|7646|IntelCoreI72600K@4.90Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2011)

Replaced the 2 GTX 470's with 2 GTX 580's:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 580 SLI|920/1050|12588|i7 970@4.63GHz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

Single GTX 580:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|950/1025|7251|i7 970@4.72


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Single GTX 580:
> 
> HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|950/1025|7251|i7 970@4.72
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110223/Capture013773.jpg



interesting, scaling isn't as good as with your 470's seems you got a pair of gpu's that actually outpace your cpu. 

and round and round it goes. lol

why can't the hardware gods be kind to our wallets?


edit: wait it's only the combined test that isn't scaling properly. I wonder why that is.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

Still playing with these new cards. Haven't quite figured them out yet, especially in SLI. Always fun though...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2011)

Latest try:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|970/1100|7434|i7 970@4.72GHz





And again:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|970/1225|7539|i7 970@4.72GHz:


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 25, 2011)

cbupdd|HD 6950 2GB|1050/1500|6308|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz







Using thermalright shaman. Unlocked with shader only bios. @ 1.35v


----------



## JD15 (Feb 26, 2011)

JD15|EVGA GTX 570 SLI|797/975|8612|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.626 GHz


----------



## trickson (Feb 26, 2011)

New score went up a tad as well with 11.2 drivers . 

trickson |HD5770 ( CrossFire ) | 960/1375 | P5409 | Q9650 @ 4.1GHz |


Link to score .
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/727423


----------



## Krony (Feb 27, 2011)

Watercooled run 

Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|950|1050|P7112||Intel core i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2011)

Krony said:


> Watercooled run
> 
> Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|950|1050|P7112||Intel core i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz



Nice run
You should be able to raise your memory overclock by a bit


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2011)

Bummer still no update


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks lile Athlonx2 hasn't updated this thread since Jan 7

Oh well...
I appreciated it while it lasted


----------



## Krony (Feb 28, 2011)

14th Jan the second post with the chart was updated


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2011)

Whoops my bad...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2011)

If someone wants to take over the score list pm me,i have alot going on and dont really have the time to keep this up to date as alot of you would like


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 3, 2011)

jmcslob|Hd6950 unlocked|945/1400|P4301|AIIx4 635 @3.592ghz


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

athlonx2 said:


> if someone wants to take over the score list pm me,i have alot going on and dont really have the time to keep this up to date as alot of you would like



ygpm


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig | nVidia GTX570 | 810/1620/2100 | P5814 | Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.8GHz

http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/Untitled823.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 5, 2011)

Fullinfusion | HD6950 CF|840/1325|8554|PII 1090T @ 4.11Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 5, 2011)

SINGLE GPU


Name | GPU | 
Clocks
 | Score | CPU|
Dentlord|GTX 580|1220/1100|8772|980x @ 5.2Ghz|Best GTX580

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dante007|Asus GTX580 DirectCUII|938/1225|7646|IntelCoreI72600K@4.90Ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 580|970/1225|7539|i7 970@4.72GHz
Asylum|GTX580|950/1100|7325|i7 980x@4.6Ghz|
HD4870|GTX580|947/1125|7291|i7 920@4.38Ghz|
{JNT}Raptor|GTX580|947/1100|7066|i7 920 @ 4.3Ghz |
Asylum|GTX480|936/1113|6877|i7 980X @ 4.6Ghz|Best GTX480
Flibolito|GTX480|985/1026|6850|i7 920 @3.7GHz|
douglatins|GTX580|900/1050|6824|Core i7 930@4Ghz|
Krony|GTX580|890/1038|6795|i7 950@4.2Ghz|
erocker|GTX580|925/1050|6699|PII 1100T @ 4.3ghz|
the54thvoid|GTX580|920/1002|6571|i7 920@3.4Ghz|
deathmore|GTX580|854/1050|6452|i7 920 @ 3.3Ghz|
Moshpit | GTX580 | 868/1026 | 6322 | i7 860@3.36Ghz|
cbupdd|HD 6950 2GB|1050/1500|6308|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz| Best HD6950
HD4870|HD6970|1025/1505|6199|Core i7 920@4.25Ghz|| Best HD6970,

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 erocker|GTX580|900/1050|6183|PII 965 4.1ghz| 
Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX580|900/1050|6172|Q9650 @ 4GHz| 
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|900/1060|6054|i7 970@4.63GHz| Best GTX470|
Earthdog|GTX470|915/950|6044|W3570 @ 4.2GHz|
LiveOrDie|GTX480|800/1000|5909|i7 920 @ 3.6ghz|
Rado D|GTX480|835/950|5806|i7 950 @ 4GHz|
Bjorn_Of_Iceland|GTX480|850/1000|5715|Q9650 @ 4GHz|
Fullinfusion | HD6950|980/1400|5630|PII 1090T @ 4.11Ghz|
erasure |GTX470| 840/950|5625| i7-950@4GHz |
blu3flannel|GTX470|825/1000|5498|i5 750 @ 4GHz| 
PopcornMachine|Sapphire HD6950|950/1435|5513|i7 920(3.6GHz)|
Dante007|HD5850|1125/1406|5475|Q6600@4.0|Best HD5850
PopcornMachine|HD6970|900/1400|5430|i7 920@ 3.8GHz|
ZenZimZaliben|HD5870|1075/1290|5396|i7 930@4.3Ghz|Best HD5870
HD4870|HD5870|1069/1357|5379|i7 920@4.33Ghz|
horik|HD6950|915/1410|5292|i7 950 @ 4.5ghz|
Kenkickr|HD5870|1125/1348|5284|Phenom II 1055T @ 4Ghz|
Fullinfusion |HD5870|1070/1300|5138|PII 1090T @ 4.21Ghz|
VulkanBros|GTX480|701/924|5107|Phenom II 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz|
cadaveca|HD5870|995/1400|5087|Core i5 760@4.42Ghz|
A.K.M|HD 5850|1029/1310|5066|i7 920 @ 4.2GHz|
cbupdd|HD6870|1075/1200|5060|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz|Best HD6870
AthlonX2|GTX470|800/950|5022|Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz|
erocker|HD5850|1080/1200|4947|PII x4 965 4.1ghz|
MetalRacer|HD5850|980/1340|4937|i7 980x @ 4.4GHz|
PhysXerror|GTX570|823/1005|4912|PII 925@3.4Ghz|Best GTX570
Steevo|HD5870|1080/1253|4875|Phenom 940 3.7Ghz|
Aphexdreamer|HD5870|1027/1300|4856|Phenom II X4 965 @4Ghz|
dir_d|HD5870|1015/1300|4814|Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz|
Helli|GTX465|860/1005|4737|E5620 @4.3GHz|Best GTX465
NdMk2o1o|GTX470|760/851|4723|Phenom B50 @ 3.5Ghz|
Razerian|6870|980/1220|4652|i7 950
bear jesus|HD6870|1025/1150|4555|Phenom II 965 @ 4Ghz|
Panther|6870|1000/1050|4449|1055t 3.78 ghz|
MoonPig | HD5870 | 850/1200| 4393 | i5 760 @ 4GHz|
HMS1193|GTX460 1GB|944/1008|4329|i5 750@4.2GHz
scope54| HD5850| 936/1150 |4323 |Q9550 @ 3.3ghz |
jmcslob|Hd6950 unlocked|945/1400|P4301|AIIx4 635 @3.592ghz|
LagunaX |HD6870 |940/1150| 4298 |i3 540 @ 4.6ghz|
Goodman|HD6850|1002/1150|4266|PIIx4 925@ 3.7Ghz|Best HD6850
mlee49|GTX470|608/837|4246 |i7 940 @ 3.1GHz|
opethian | GTX460 | 905/1075 | 4241 | i7 920@ 4.2GHz|Best GTX460
ShiBDiB|HD5870|900/1300|P4171|Q9550 @ 2.83|
Arctucas|GTX460| 860/1050| 4102 | i7 950 |
Erasure | GTX460 | 910/910| 4083 | E5620 @ 4.3GHz|
TheMailMan78|HD5850|850/1125|4065|Phenom II 1090T @ 3.8Ghz|
groothof22|HD6870|900/1050|4011|Q9400@3.6ghz|
Zubasa|HD5870|850/1200|3942|Phenom II 1055T @ 3.5Ghz|
BlackMagic|GTX 460|873/1001|3668|e8400 @ 4.23GHz|
Bundy|HD5850|725/1000|3546|Q6700@3.33Ghz|
DOM|HD5770|1100/1420|3258|980X @ 3.3GHz|Best HD5770
Dogshitjoint|GTX460|835/1025|3295| AMD Athlon II x3 @ 3.75GHz 
rickss69|HD5770|1048/1285|3132 |980X @ 4513MHz
Athlonite|HD5770 1GB| 950/1290|2866| PII x4 940BE 3.0GHz
Damric | HD5750 | 960/1350|2790| Phenom II 955 @ 4ghz|Best HD5750
chevy350 | HD5770| 850/1200| 2789 |Q6600 @ 2.4
Magikherbs|HD5750|800/1250|2412|Athlon II x4 630 @3.25Ghz|


SLI/XFIRE


Name | GPU | Clocks | Score | CPU|
HammerON|EVGA GTX 580 SLI|920/1050|12588|i7 970@4.63GHz|Best nVidia
Asylum|GTX580 SLI|930/1100|12454|i7 980x@4.53Ghz
Yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX 480|882/1052|10988|i7 950@4.2GHz
HD4870|2 x HD6970|1010/1525|10824|Core i7 920@4.3GHz|Best ATI
HammerON|GTX 470 SLI|890/1025|10741|i7 970@4.72GHz
HD4870|HD6970+HD6950|965-925/1505-1350|10085|Core i7 920@4.38Ghz
MetalRacer| HD5970|1000/1261|9108|i7 980x @ 4522MHz|
CobraXP |HD 6870 Crossfire|1090/1185|9021|i7 990x @ 4.8Ghz|
MetalRacer|Asus 5850 XFire|960/1340|8618|i7 920 @ 4.0GHz
JD15|EVGA GTX 570 SLI|797/975|8612|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.626 GHz
jlewis02|HD5850 x2|980/1125|8506|i7 930@4.2ghz
johnnyfiive | 6870 CrossFire |1010/1100| P8462 | Core i7 950@4.51GHz
Fullinfusion|HD 5970|1000/1270|8325|PII 1090T @ 4.381Ghz
2DividedbyZero|HD5970|900/1200|8273|980X @ 4.33GHz|
Helli|GTX 465 SLI|850/994|8238|i7 920 @ 3.8GHz
johnnyfiive|6870 x2|955/1055|8233|i7 950 @ 4.3|
Angreal|HD5970|900/1200|8090|i7 920@4.5Ghz
Fullinfusion|HD 5970|950/1250|7956|PII 1090T @ 4.1Ghz
jlewis02|HD5850 x2|770/1125|7234|i7 920@3.2ghz
bear jesus|6870 crossfire|1000/1100|7155|phenom II 965 @ 4ghz |
JATownes|2x MSI 6870 TwinFrozrII|980/1125|7031|PII965@3.91Ghz
Helli|GTX465 SLI|860/1005|7001|E5620 @4.3GHz|
MoonPig | ATi HD5870 + HD5850 |Stock| 6792|i5 760 @ 4.0GHz |
Arciks|HD5850 2x|725/1000|6713|i7 920 4.0Ghz
Alexsubri | ATI 5850x2 | 900/1250| 6341 | Phenom II 965 @ 3.6ghz|
TotalChaos|5850x2|765/1125|6257|1055T@3.5Ghz|
Bundy|HD5850|725/1000|5401|Q6700@3.33Ghz
Black Panther|HD5970|735/1010|5316|E8400 @ 4.0GHz|
trickson|5770 x 2|960/1400|5287|Q9650 @ 4Ghz
overclocking101|HD5770 x2|1000/1308|5073|i5-655K@4.5ghz|
Athlonite|2x HIS HD5770 1GB|960/1350|P4916|PhenomII x4 940BE @ 3.41GHz



SLi4/QuadFIRE


Name | GPU | Clocks | Score | CPU|
Fitseries3|4x GTX 480 SLI|757/1001|17115|2x xeon x5687s@4.37ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2011)

w00t good job racer


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Metal for the update


----------



## JD15 (Mar 5, 2011)

JD15|EVGA GTX 570 SLI|797/975|8620|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.823 GHz


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

JD15 said:


> JD15|EVGA GTX 570 SLI|797/975|8620|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.823 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110305/3DMark 11 - Thuban @ 3.8 - 570 SLI @ Stock - P8620.jpg



Crank the memory up on those cards


----------



## JD15 (Mar 5, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Crank the memory up on those cards



Oh I'm going to, just got them a little over a week ago and I've been tryin to get HydraLogix/SLI Patch straightened out


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

Not to complain @ all, but my score w. my new Phenom a month ago didnt get updated (teh list still shows my score w. Athlon), Did I mess stuff up again or what?

Oh & thx Metal (Did u take it upon yourself to keep this thread updated?) Kudos if thats tha case.

Edit: missed @ post #721


----------



## Krony (Mar 5, 2011)

Thx for the update, one thing tho is u missed my updated score on post 743
Edit: also i wonder if a mod could give him access to the OP or maybe move his post to the Op, makes it easyer to find the table.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

Krony said:


> Thx for the update, one thing tho is u missed my updated score on post 743



Now why didnt I think of that in teh 1st place hmmm?



//Dog


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 5, 2011)

rickss69 |Sapphire 5970 |1000/1200|9026|Intel 2600K @ 4.8GHz

(Current game rig)


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 5, 2011)

My last 2 or 3 entries ain't been added


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 5, 2011)

2Dividedbyzero|5970+5850|875/1250|P12652|980X @ 4.33GHz


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like I reached my best 

chevy350/HD6950/950/1450/5858/Intel i7 2600K@4800MHz





```
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/769624
```


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> Looks like I reached my best
> 
> chevy350
> VisionTek HD5970 2Gb
> ...



Congrats man, but if u didnt already knew you should use table format like 2Dividedbyzero did right before your post, as stated by AthlonX2 when teh thread were started or else your result wont be updated (maybe teh rules are going to change now when MetalRacer takes over?) 

& I suppose maybe dont let CPU-Z show your CPU-speed in powersaving mode but I´m not sure about that one...(just happened to notice that I couldn´t see ya OC on teh CPU/unclocked?)

Over & Out

//Dog


----------



## trickson (Mar 5, 2011)

trickson said:


> New score went up a tad as well with 11.2 drivers .
> 
> trickson |HD5770 ( CrossFire ) | 960/1375 | P5409 | Q9650 @ 4.1GHz |
> 
> ...



I still did not get updated .


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

trickson said:


> I still did not get updated .



Stop teh whining

Just relax man take into account teh time-shift to make MetalRacer getting into this to say teh at least very taxing job + he surely have other responsibilities also.

My word of today: "Relax"

//Dog


----------



## trickson (Mar 5, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Stop teh whining
> 
> Just relax man teh time-shift to make MetalRacer getting into this to say teh at least very taxing job + he surely have other responsibilities also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL Ya can cry for all u want if that makes u feel any better, but my advice still stands as still as teh updates until MR decides to make an update...Relax!

//Dog


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 5, 2011)

fixed post, well all except for cpu-z


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 5, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> fixed post, well all except for cpu-z






chevy350 said:


> chevy350/*HD5970*/950/1450/5858/Intel i7 2600K@4800MHz



o rly




chevy350 said:


> chevy350/HD5970/950/*1450*/5858/Intel i7 2600K@4800MHz


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 5, 2011)

damn fat fingers got me again lol


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Krony (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, forget post 743 add this one instead 
Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|955|1050|P7148||Intel core i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 5, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> damn fat fingers got me again lol



Dear Sir/Madam, may I call/quote you with the name: "Lardfingers" in the future perchance?

//Dog


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just don't call me late for dinner an we're good   lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 6, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> Just don't call me late for dinner an we're good   lol


Your late for dinner lol


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 6, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> Just don't call me late for dinner an we're good   lol



So u want me to call/quote you with the name: "late for dinner" & then we are good?

//Dog


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 6, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Your late for dinner lol



1. You are saying that his/her name is late for dinner & also laughs & slaps him/her for it ehh, you must be a Dominatrix & ch...late...Lardfingers your GIMP then? 

2. Or you are his/hers GF/wife/mother calling on Lardfingers for a couple of KFC-buckets (thus explaining why ch...late...Lardfingers keeps hitting/touching teh wrong button, I do hope youre not his/her mother)

3. None of teh above, thus leaving me clueless (I think Ill just stick with his/hers nickname here on TPU from now on)

//Dog


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 6, 2011)

@ Krony I am l00king at your avatar, I must say that seems to be a mighty fine Ale, whats teh name/taste of it?

@ All after this post I will try my best to stay OT! or else keep my fingers away from teh k/b I have f00led around enough already, afterall this thread is about 3DMark11 (apologies to those who have to scroll too much + Its harder to find ya scores when a [insert word of choosing] keeps disrubting it)

Over & out

//Dog


----------



## trickson (Mar 7, 2011)

Man I think I may start a new thread seeing as this one is no longer being updated .


----------



## Krony (Mar 7, 2011)

HammerON was taking over i think but a new thread might be a good option as he don't have access to the first posts in this thread, and the results table needs to be on the first page really.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2011)

MetalRacer is updating the thread. I actually just found a cool magic button that changed AthlonX2's scores post into MetalRacer's post. Now it can be updated on the 1st page.


----------



## Krony (Mar 7, 2011)

cool


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys I'll update the thread at least once a week but please follow the format on the first page.

I will go back and double check my last update to see if I missed anyone.

Thanks for working your magic erocker.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> MetalRacer is updating the thread. I actually just found a cool magic button that changed AthlonX2's scores post into MetalRacer's post. Now it can be updated on the 1st page.



Thank erocker!!! That is really awesome




MetalRacer said:


> Guys I'll update the thread at least once a week but please follow the format on the first page.
> 
> I will go back and double check my last update to see if I missed anyone.
> 
> Thanks for working your magic erocker.



Lot of posts to go through Thanks again for taking this over
If you need help let me know


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 7, 2011)

hmm seems like this sort of thing happens more often than not. wonder if we could ever put up a submit tool where you input your score,spec, screenshot and then it auto updates a db. They resuts would show up instantly but have an asterix next to them that says "unverified" then someone would just have to come by and click a verify button. 


granting this might be more of a W1z request.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig | Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz | 2x ATi HD5870 @ 981/1301 | P8587

http://img.techpowerup.org/110209/Untitled.png

MoonPig | Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.8GHz | nVidia GTX570 @ 810/1620/2100 | P5814

http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/Untitled823.jpg


----------



## JD15 (Mar 8, 2011)

JD15|EVGA GTX 570 SLI|850/1070|9005|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.921 GHz


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 8, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> I decided to make a new run but it didnt yield any substantial improvements...It proves to be difficult to improve the score as it just ups @ tiny incremental bits over a certain treshold it seems to me...but an improvement is what matters so here is my new submission.
> 
> Dogshitjoint|GTX460|910/1013|P4054|PII 965BE @ 4.1GHz
> 
> ...



Edit: @ MetalRacer I aint complaining, but my score still isn´t updated

//Dog


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2011)

rickss69|Diamond 5850|1030/1250|5125|i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 8, 2011)

i take it your doing only : single - sli/xfire - 4xsli/quadfire and no tri-fire results?


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Not like I will get updated or any thing but I did manage a new score ! 

trickson |HD5770 ( CrossFire ) | 960/1375 | P5412 | Q9650 @ 4.1GHz |

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/791445


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys need to chill out on the complaining about your scores not be updated,he has a life outside of tpu. when he gets time he will update it.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> You guys need to chill out on the complaining about your scores not be updated,he has a life outside of tpu. when he gets time he will update it.



Why ? I mean I have posted several times and I just seem to be kept at the same old score LOL . I thought I would give the test another run at better cooling is all . WOW I am sorry I said any thing to offend you .


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2011)

@ trickson. you didnt offend me at all, i dont wanna see metalracer get overwhelmed with everyone complaining with the score list not being up to date every second.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> @ trickson. you didnt offend me at all, i dont wanna see metalracer get overwhelmed with everyone complaining with the score list not being up to date every second.



I agree . But even the " New " scores reflect my old one LOL ... If you look you will see what I am talking about . I am also going for higher clocks now trying to get 4.2GHz then more after that if I can that is .


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 9, 2011)

Considering theres a good 5 pages of scores that ain't been added, it might be easier starting this thread again... lol. 

I wouldn't want to go back, i'd like a point where i knew i was, not just guessing.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Been able to get more out of my CPU still the score is going up some . 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/794651

The strange thing is my bios shows 4.2Ghz but CPU-z shows 4185.4 Mhz . Well I will crank it some more to see if I can get some more out of it .
Oops may bad LOL FIXED !


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> This thread is for posting your scores



Mass thread cleanup.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 10, 2011)

2Dividedbyzero|5970+5850|875/1250|P13157|980X @ 4.33GHz

Cat11.4









twiddles thumbs...


----------



## Goodman (Mar 11, 2011)

The new/preview Catalyst 11.4 are/will be unbelievable 
Everything is air cooling GPU fan 66%

Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|1030/1200|4432|PIIx4 925@ 3.836Ghz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/805566;jses...m11/805566?key=uDe2DJF8UYFfPNhTQUyBZwRVKw50W4





*To all GTX460 owner**... try to beat that!* 
But *be warned *i still get a little more juice out my CPU & GPU...


----------



## Mydog (Mar 11, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> 2Dividedbyzero|5970+5850|875/1250|P13157|980X @ 4.33GHz
> 
> Cat11.4
> 
> ...



Amazing score
Looks like 11.4 scales almost like the 10.5 driver, gonna fire up my quadfire setup and test this driver to night. Did you turn tesselation off in CCC?


----------



## Goodman (Mar 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Amazing score
> Looks like 11.4 scales almost like the 10.5 driver, gonna fire up my quadfire setup and test this driver to night. Did you turn tesselation off in CCC?




One thing i am sure is that you gona love the catalyst 11.4 for benchmarks...

I've yet to try any games but i will later on this week-end & i hope it's all good & stable that will be


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Did you turn tesselation off in CCC?



yup- tesselation is disabled - doesn't scratch my itch if you get my meaning


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

Goodman said:


> The new/preview Catalyst 11.4 are/will be unbelievable
> Everything is air cooling GPU fan 66%
> 
> Goodman|Sapphire HD6850|1030/1200|4432|PIIx4 925@ 3.836Ghz
> ...



I may try to take on your challenge...but it will have to wait cuz I am tired of benching.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 11, 2011)

rickss69|5850|1020/1225|5807|i7 2600K @ 5.2GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/810576


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Fullinfusion |HD 6950 Xfire|840/1325|8716|PII 1090T @ 4.237Ghz

Catlyst 11.4 preview and it's the bomb!!!  about time AMD!!






unlocked and she can push the 10K mark


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 14, 2011)

MetalRacer|5970+5850 TriFire|950/1240|12259|i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## Krony (Mar 14, 2011)

Thx for the update but u got my details messsed up


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice score Metal

HammerON|EVGA GTX 580 SLI|940/1140|12756|Intel i7 970@4.38GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 15, 2011)

Krony said:


> Thx for the update but u got my details messsed up



Your format should look like this:
Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|955/1050|P7148|Intel core i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz

Not like this:
Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|955|1050|P7148||Intel core i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 15, 2011)

Check this one out HammerON 

MetalRacer|2 x 5970's QuadFire|940/1200|13689|i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## JD15 (Mar 15, 2011)

JD15 said:


> JD15|EVGA GTX 570 SLI|850/1070|9005|Phenom II X6 1055T@3.921 GHz



MetalRacer, I've got a newer score on page 32


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Check this one out HammerON
> 
> MetalRacer|2 x 5970's QuadFire|940/1200|13689|i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110314/Capture137.jpg



Ya got me

HammerON|GTX 580 SLI|940/1120|12934| i7 970@4.72GHz


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

So is this one even between ATi and nVidia or does ATi have the edge, for once. Unlike in Vantage where nVidia was basically the only card to run it with.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Unlike in Vantage where nVidia was basically the only card to run it with.



vantage no longer takes advantage of a physx card. It should always have been this way.

Yes have a physx element to test your card, but not a P score utilising it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 15, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Check this one out HammerON
> 
> MetalRacer|2 x 5970's QuadFire|940/1200|13689|i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110314/Capture137.jpg



damn, that's quite a score, kinda makes me want to drag out my third 480 and see if i can get it to work in tri-sli


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 16, 2011)

PopcornMachine|Sapphire HD6950 (1408 shaders)|950/1440|5673|i7 920(3.6GHz)

Tried again with Catalyst 11.4 and beat my previous best by over 100 points: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2162299&postcount=682

I would like to reiterate that his a 6950 with the original bios and therefore 1408 shaders.  The card listed as fastest HD6950 had shaders unlocked to 1536.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/836843


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2011)

Fullinfusion |HD 6950 X-fire unlocked to full 6970's|950/1450|9475|PII 1090T @ 4.113Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> PopcornMachine|Sapphire HD6950 (1408 shaders)|950/1440|5673|i7 920(3.6GHz)
> 
> Tried again with Catalyst 11.4 and beat my previous best by over 100 points: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2162299&postcount=682
> 
> ...



May be listed but not the fastest lol....


----------



## Krony (Mar 16, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Your format should look like this:
> Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|955/1050|P7148|Intel core i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> Not like this:
> Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|955|1050|P7148||Intel core i7 950 @ 4.2Ghz



Sry didn't notice that typo, besides, without flashing the bios i don't think i'll be posting any more scores for a while


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 17, 2011)

MetalRacer|XFX 5970|1000/1240|9543|i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## cbupdd (Mar 18, 2011)

catalyst 11.4 ftw 

cbupdd|HD 6950 1536|1050/1500|6420|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## dumo (Mar 18, 2011)

Dumo|GTX 580 CUII SLI|977/1158|13498|i7 2600K @ 5725.5Mhz


----------



## Krony (Mar 18, 2011)

Would it be possible to add leaderboards for E and X presets aswell as the P presets ?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 19, 2011)

some system memory and gpu tweaking

*2Dividedbyzero|5970+5850|885/1250|P13451|980X @ 4.33GHz*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2011)

rickss69|5970/5870|950/1200|P12627|i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 20, 2011)

MetalRacer|5970's QuadFire|900/1200|14042|i7 980x @ 4012MHz


----------



## Lazzer408 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd join in but I quit using 3dmark.  It's to dependant on the rest of the system.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 20, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> I'd join in but I quit using 3dmark.  It's to dependant on the rest of the system.


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just wondering if my post #766 could get added sometime? Thanks to whoever took over the thread


----------



## crunchie (Mar 23, 2011)

crunchie|HD 6870 xfire|1000/1050|8935|1090T @ 4.125ghz


----------



## Krony (Mar 23, 2011)

With some slight adjustments and 267.46 drivers.
Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|956/1050|P7177|Intel core i7 950 @ 4.255Ghz




Edit: Updated


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 23, 2011)

so who is going to be the first to buy a 590?


----------



## dumo (Mar 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> so who is going to be the first to buy a 590?


If it can run 3D '11 @ >975 core on stock HSF then I will get one or two


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2011)

Not me. I am sticking with the 2 GTX 580's


----------



## compudaze (Mar 28, 2011)

5.4Ghz run...

compudaze|AMD Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX Unlocked|1000/1450|11479|Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.4GHz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 28, 2011)

compudaze said:


> 5.4Ghz run...
> 
> compudaze|AMD Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX Unlocked|1000/1450|11479|Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.4GHz
> 
> http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i348/compudaze/Benchmarks/3DMark11-P11479.jpg



you're really making me want to swap out my i7 for a sandy bridge, I've got you in the gpu score by 328pts but you've got me in overall score by 491pts due to the cpu difference.



AthlonX2 said:


> so who is going to be the first to buy a 590?



not I, my 480's are still faster. such a pity.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww.. i have the best GTX570, but i haven't been given the title


----------



## damric (Mar 29, 2011)

*damric / HD 6850 / 1050/1225 / 4639 / 1090T

damric / HD 6850 CF / 1000/1200 / 8304 / 1090T*


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 29, 2011)

p3gaz_001 | i7 975XE @ 4.512GHz | EVGA GTX580 @ 985/2386 |P7557


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 30, 2011)

Krony said:


> Would it be possible to add leaderboards for E and X presets aswell as the P presets ?



yessS! would be nice!


----------



## Krony (Apr 2, 2011)

Some more slight adjustments and 270.51 drivers.
Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|960/1050|P7272|Intel core i7 950 @ 4.255Ghz
Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|960/1050|X2411|Intel core i7 950 @ 4.255Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Apr 3, 2011)

dumo said:


> If it can run 3D '11 @ >975 core on stock HSF then I will get one or two



That'll be the day!


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 3, 2011)

new scores 

p3gaz_001|Evga GTX 580|985/1970|E11340|i7 975XE @ 4.43Ghz






p3gaz_001|Evga GTX 580|989/1978|P7667|i7 975XE @ 4.52Ghz






p3gaz_001|Evga GTX 580|989/1978|X2528|i7 975XE @ 4.52Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 15, 2011)

MetalRacer|Asus5850|975/1335|5820|i7 2600K @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 15, 2011)

a new score... 

p3gaz_001|Evga GTX 580|995/1989|P7776|i7 975XE @ 4.52Ghz


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

2DividedbyZero|5970+5850|885/1250|P13533|i7 980X @ 4.5GHz


----------



## renq (Apr 16, 2011)

renq|Club3D 2GB 6950|1005/1600|5542|Phenom II X4 B60 3,97GHz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/902974






Couldn't care to push for 5600


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 16, 2011)

renq said:


> renq|Club3D 2GB 6950|1005/1600|5542|Phenom II X4 B60 3,97GHz
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/902974
> 
> http://www.upload.ee/image/1223358/5542.PNG
> ...



for curiosity, could you do the run again with the 6950 at say... 900/1250?


----------



## renq (Apr 16, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> for curiosity, could you do the run again with the 6950 at say... 900/1250?


Sorry, can't be bothered today, however my attempts at lower clocks:

800/1250 - *P4670* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/895949
http://www.upload.ee/image/1220692/DEF_3DM11.PNG

GPU 920/1350, 1,125V - *P5109* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/896213

GPU 930/1350, 1,125V - *P5140* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/896268

GPU 950/1350, 1,131V - *P5192* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/896384 http://www.upload.ee/image/1220919/Clocks_max.PNG


CPU @ 3,89GHz; Gpu @ 1011/1625 - *P5481* - max clocks iirc...however, bottlenecked by the cpu...

Currently I'm running the card with unlocked shaders at 6950 def clocks, cpu @235,5fsb 16,5 multi, got *P4790* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/907154 - 9,1% increase in shader number constitutes to 2,5% more points..


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 17, 2011)

MetalRacer|5970's QuadFire|962/1250|16108|i7 980x @ 4021MHz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice score there Metal


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|5970's QuadFire|962/1250|16108|i7 980x @ 4021MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/Capture255.jpg



What happened to Denise??????


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2011)

t_ski said:


> What happened to Denise??????



She's right here on the daily driver.


MetalRacer| QuadFire 5970's|962/1250|14949|i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone else notice how bugged the 11.4 driver is in this bench? It gives almost twice the fps vs any other driver.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone else notice how bugged the 11.4 driver is in this bench? It gives almost twice the fps vs any other driver.



All of the drivers before the 11.2's didn't utilize 100% of the cores in Trifire or QuadFire when running this bench. I only used the 11.2 for a short time before going to the 11.4 which did offer a boost in performance but no where near what I gained going from the 10.9 to the 11.2's.
Here's a comparison between the two in TriFire.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 18, 2011)

You can see the fps counter bouncing like crazy in the bench screen when in CrossFire...no other driver does that and I have tried most of them.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> You can see the fps counter bouncing like crazy in the bench screen when in CrossFire...no other driver does that and I have tried most of them.



It does bounce like crazy for sure...it might be interesting to let Fraps run at the same time to compare fps.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX|5970|854/1207|8304|2500k @ 4500mhz


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> mine at lower clocks
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110421/mine.png
> 
> ...



I wonder how much of that is GPUs though.

My chip doesnt have HT it's only 4 cores and nothing synthetic. I hope your Octo-voltage monster can edge it out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I wonder how much of that is GPUs though.
> 
> My chip doesnt have HT it's only 4 cores and nothing synthetic. I hope your Octo-voltage monster can edge it out.


Hahah I hear ya bro, I hear ya!


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 22, 2011)

MetalRacer|5970 + 5850 TriFire|962/1250|13859|i7 980x @ 4021MHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 23, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> It does bounce like crazy for sure...it might be interesting to let Fraps run at the same time to compare fps.


I seen the same thing when I was running a 5870 along side the 5970.. It's like it was stalling in a sense, didn't know what it wanted to do..


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 23, 2011)

entropy13 | GTX 570@816/1036/1632 | P5469 | Core i7 2600 @ 3.9GHz





What should you be running? Performance?


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 24, 2011)

MetalRacer|5970 + 5850 TriFire|975/1250|13954|i7 980x @ 4021MHz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 24, 2011)

what's ulps active?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 24, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> what's ulps active?



ULPS = Ultra Low Power Saving

Used with crossfire enabled cards when in idle (2D) mode, the crossfired cards are set to inactive/disabled to save power.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 24, 2011)

don't know that since i'd never had an ati in my case, the last ati was an asus9600 se pro .... i think was agp ..


----------



## renq (Apr 24, 2011)

renq|HD6950 1536 shaders|985/1600|P5603|Phenom II B60 @ 4018MHz

After loads of dxgi Device removed errors got finally a score better than with stock 1408 shaders.


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2011)

D007|Visiontek 5850|980/1150|4988|Core i7 960 Bloomfield @ 4.4Ghz.
Dam this 11 is really something on the single gpu.. Really making me consider getting an additional 5850 for good measure.


----------



## Krony (May 4, 2011)

Krony|eVGA GTX580SC|962/1050|7289|i7 950 @ 4255MHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 5, 2011)

rickss69|5970/5850 Tri-Fire|965/1230|P13966|Intel 980X @ 4.3GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1144222

CCC is wacky with this driver...can't seem to get these cards to sync.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 11, 2011)

I know this wont stick as a score but having problems uploading screenshot...

the54thvoid|GTX 580 Lightning|950/1100|P6876|i7920@3.6 (3.44 with speedstep on HT off)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1183116

Like i say, i know it wont go on the scoreboard but that's twice i've run it through 3DMark11 with those clocks and it's on air.  Topped out at 78 degrees with fans at a reasonable but not full pelt <70%.

I love my silly footlong card


----------



## silkstone (May 12, 2011)

Silkstone|Asus 6850|970/1200|4001|E3110@4.36Ghz


----------



## UndeadBoy (May 18, 2011)

My results:
Gigabyte HD6950 (shader unlock)
X4 965 BE


----------



## SonDa5 (May 20, 2011)

SonDa5|MSI GTX470|900/950/1800|P6131|Intel Q9550 @4.3GHZ

I think I just recently earned the current best GTX470 position with a score of P6131.


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1232430


----------



## puma99dk| (May 20, 2011)

puma99dk||EVGA GeForce GTX 570|797/1050|P5562|i7-860 @ 2.48ghz


----------



## puma99dk| (May 20, 2011)

so it's good a bad my score? ^^;


----------



## p3gaz_001 (May 21, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 580 SLI |960/1920/1152|13594| i7 980x @ 4.6ghz


----------



## the54thvoid (May 21, 2011)

the54thvoid|GTX 580 Lightning|965/1112|P7342|i7 920 @ 3.61

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1240961

(CPU shows 2.064GHz due to speedstep down clocking, look at mulitplier - 172.01x12, when in use it is 172.01x21 = 3.61GHz)


----------



## Iceni (May 22, 2011)

I've started to play with my overclocks now. 

I5 2500K @4.5ghz
6950 shader unlocked  875mhz 1350Mhz

I currently have the ram from another machine in because were troubleshooting that machine, so the ram is corsair 8Gb 2x4Gb 1600 xms 999-24.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1248723

all voltages are stock, the only tweak is for the ram as it's 1.65V rather than 1.5.

I'll post screenies with all the relevant data once i get my personal ram back. It shouldn't change the score but it will be a reflection of my rig and not the hybrid i currently have.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (May 23, 2011)

single card.

p3gaz_001|EVGA 580|982/1964/2325|7950| i7 980x @ 4.61ghz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse|Sapphire 5850 Crossfire|910/1200|8316|i5 2500k @ 4.9Ghz


----------



## erasure (May 29, 2011)

Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Date
erasure|EVGA GTX 580|920/1125/1840|
P7068
|i7-2600K@4.6GHz|
05/29/11


----------



## Dante007 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dante007|ASUS GTX580 DirectCU II|970/1225/1940|P8289|Intel Corei7 2600K @5.2GHZ


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2011)

erasure said:


> Nvidia-Single Core
> 
> 
> Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Date
> ...



damn that pic is small


----------



## Krony (Jun 5, 2011)

Krony|eVGA GTX580SC|962/1050|7816|i7 950 @ 4255MHz
P7816


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2011)

Fullinfusion |HD6990|985/1425|9621|PII 1090T @ 4.06Ghz


----------



## wolf (Jun 7, 2011)

wolf|Gigabyte GTX570 oc|925/1850/4500|6470|i5 2500K 3.4ghz

holy crap i was amazed at this score, I believe it takes the cake as the fastest GTX570 score on the board! all with the mighty 2500K at stock (turbo boost enabled)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1338310;jse...11/1338310?key=0sy2F3p6ne3AUzkww5nf86j9PcZFWM


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jun 9, 2011)

i'm updating my single card score, the previous one (P7950) can be removed, so :

p3gaz_001|EVGA 580|1000/2000/1163|8077|i7 980x @ 4.75ghz


----------



## Dante007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dante007 |Sapphire HD6990|940/1525|P11501|Intel Core i7 2600K 4.9Ghz


----------



## Dante007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dante007 |Sapphire HD6870 1GB Toxic|1050/1250|P5070|Intel Core i7 930 4.0Ghz


----------



## Dante007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dante007 |Asus GTX550TI 1GB DCUII|1110/1050|P3056|Intel Core i7 930 4.0Ghz


----------



## Dante007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dante007 |Asus GTX560TI 1GB DCUII|1005/1100|P5102|Intel Core i7 930 4.0Ghz


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 19, 2011)

Add me:

NdMk2o1o |Asus GTX 470|814/1628/1997|P5548|i5 2500k 4500mhz


----------



## ace80 (Jun 21, 2011)

After not being able to unlock shaders thought id start ocing instead. 1st run.

ace80|Sapphire HD6950 2gb|950/1250|P4793|Intel e8600 4.5Ghz


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2011)

DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC|930/1075/1860|7024|i7 2600K 5041Mhz


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Bucknuts77|EVGA GTX 570|850/1100/1700|6185|AMD 1090T@4.2Ghz*

One day my pics will stop messing up


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 1, 2011)

the54thvoid|MSI GTX 580 Lightning|970/1125|7547|i7 920 @ 3.6ghz


----------



## Krony (Jul 5, 2011)

Krony|eVGA GTX580 3Gb Sli|920/1002|12146|i7 950 @ 4255MHz
P12146


----------



## Krony (Jul 7, 2011)

Krony|eVGA GTX580 3Gb Sli|940/1002|12291|i7 950 @ 4255MHz
P12291


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 13, 2011)

*bpgt64|EVGA Classified GTX 590|672-864-1344|P10417|i7-2600k 4.39ghz*

bpgt64|EVGA Classified GTX 590|672-864-1344|P10417|i7-2600k 4.39ghz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jul 13, 2011)

lowwwwww score for a sistem like your's!


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 13, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> lowwwwww score for a sistem like your's!



Actually, I think thats about where it should be considering there not at the stock GTX 580 clocks.  But then again, thats why a pair of GTX 580s cost 900 dollars not 700 like my 590 did.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 13, 2011)

True there.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jul 13, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> Actually, I think thats about where it should be considering there not at the stock GTX 580 clocks.  But then again, thats why a pair of GTX 580s cost 900 dollars not 700 like my 590 did.



well.... happy for you then.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 13, 2011)

Just be careful overclocking that 590
I find the 590 disappointing as the 295 was a good overclocker (at least for me).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse|XFX 6970 Crossfire|900|1375|9857|i5 2500k@4.9Ghz


----------



## HD4870 (Jul 18, 2011)

HD4870|Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum|966|1258|8000|Core i7 920@4.33Ghz
















I should be on the top of the list with that i7 920 

It took me many attempts to get to 8000 from 7999 !

Now , time for some HD6970 Quad-Fire


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jul 24, 2011)

p3gaz_001|Zotac GTX580|995/1990/1135|8117|i7 980x @ 4.63ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2011)

Fullinfusion|HD6990|980/1475|9650	|PII 1090T @ 4.28Ghz

Catalyst 11.8 preview driver


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 30, 2011)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850's XFire|965/1340|10762|i7 2600k @ 4800MHz


----------



## t_ski (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh, how I miss you, Denise...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don|ASUS EAH5870 1GB|900/1250|P4863|i7 2600K 4700Mhz


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> (FIH) The Don|ASUS EAH5870 1GB|900/1250|P4863|i7 2600K 4700Mhz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110806/3d11 4.7885.jpg



nice score Don but still my i7-860 with GTX570 eats that


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 14, 2011)

PopcornMachine|Sapphire HD 6950(1408 shaders) 2GB|950/1440|P5750|i7 920 3.8Ghz

From my newly resurrected Vulcan!


----------



## Altered (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a slight OC on the CPU card is brand new XFX HD-695X-ZNFC 1GB fresh out of the box. Had to try it before I get a new CPU or started ocing the card. I dont think its to bad for a old quad. What do you guys think?   

Altered|XFX HD 6950(1408 shaders _not_ unlocked) 1GB |800/1250|P4447|Q6600 @ 3240 MHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2011)

Altered said:


> Just a slight OC on the CPU card is brand new XFX HD-695X-ZNFC 1GB fresh out of the box. Had to try it before I get a new CPU or started ocing the card. I dont think its to bad for a old quad. What do you guys think?
> 
> Altered|XFX HD 6950(1408 shaders _not_ unlocked) 1GB |800/1250|P4447|Q6600 @ 3240 MHz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43189&stc=1&d=1313554420


Thats a low score bro....


----------



## Altered (Aug 17, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats a low score bro....


I agree I was just thinking/blaming it on the CPU. Ill work on it and see. Ill see if I can get something out of it better but I plan to have a new board and chip in the near future. Thanks for the honesty. Its hard to find comparative hardware considering the age difference in the hardware.

*Updated* 
Altered|XFX HD 6950(1408 shaders not unlocked) 1GB |840/1325|P4720|Q6600 @ 3240 MHz


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 17, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats a low score bro....



He's running the card a stock there, so I wouldn't expect much more.

Also, I had my 6950 in a Q6600 system and scores were significantly lower than my I7 920.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 20, 2011)

LordJummy|Diamond HD 6950 2GB Unlocked|1055/1450|6361|Core i7 950 @ 4.0Ghz


Not the highest score I've put out with this card, but don't feel like redoing it or changing CPU clock right now.:





Maybe I'll do a run on my max CPU/GPU OC's and see if I can't dethrone that top 6950...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 21, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> LordJummy|Diamond HD 6950 2GB Unlocked|1055/1450|6361|Core i7 950 @ 4.0Ghz



Just curious what voltage you use for that overclock on you 6950.  Mine was set at 1.280.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 21, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Just curious what voltage you use for that overclock on you 6950.  Mine was set at 1.280.



That was at 1.275 or 1.250 I believe, possibly lower? I'll check later.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 21, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> That was at 1.275 or 1.250 I believe, possibly lower? I'll check later.



Seems like my card needs a lot more voltage to do less than others.

Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 21, 2011)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850|973/1335|5896|i7 2600k @ 5.0GHz


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 21, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Seems like my card needs a lot more voltage to do less than others.
> 
> Luck of the draw I guess.



Yours is probably okay. This particular original reference card has been known to be a complete monster of a 6950. I am certain I can crush the #1 6950 spot tomorrow when I have time. I'll submit results of highest OC tomorrow


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 22, 2011)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850's XFire|965/1340|10843|i7 2600k @ 5000MHz


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 22, 2011)

here is mine

Exodusprime1337|MSI r6950 twin frozr III|1000/1450|9513|1090t @ 4.265Ghz


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 28, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 4, 2011)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850's XFire|960/1335|11041|i7 2600k @ 5338MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 4, 2011)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850|973/1340|6034|i7 2600k @ 5346MHz


----------



## jlewis02 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice score man.
Thats nuts


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2011)

Well Done MetalRacer! 

Question: Are you having to increase any other voltages to get your CPU 5ghz+?


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well Done MetalRacer!
> 
> Question: Are you having to increase any other voltages to get your CPU 5ghz+?



Thanks!

Heres my settimgs ATM,this is with SS cooling.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 4, 2011)

TRWOV|Sapphire Radeon HD6770 Vapor-X|960/1445|2945|i3-2100 @ 3.1Ghz


----------



## BraveSoul (Sep 5, 2011)

BraveSoul|Sapphire 5850|1027/1101|5180|i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 5, 2011)

johnnyfiive | Zotac GTX 480 (SLI) | 800/1000/1600 | 10532 | i5 2500k 4.7GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 8, 2011)

MetalRacer|2x5850's + 1x5870|960/1335 + 1010/1360|14618|i7 2600k @5338MHz


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 8, 2011)

Lt_JWS | HIS 6850 | 930/1100 | 4022 | PII 955X4 @ 3.82




Gaming settings


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 8, 2011)

Lt_JWS | HIS 6850 | 1000/1175 | 4313 | PII 955X4 @ 4.1Ghz




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

All i want to push it....

Edit: link to score, since power saving was on 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1791552?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/1791552?key=y7NTVnpKuDWZC5M92ZSNdcrY3hmSbu


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 12, 2011)

BarbaricSoul | 2*XFX 5870 in crossfire | 900/1200 | P7494 | C2Q 9650@4050mhz


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Derek12 | ATI Radeon HD5450 | 650/400 | P329 | AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Windsor EE 2 GHz








Big score  `

BTW the CPU clock is *2 GHz* but due to *Cool'n'quiet* CPUZ reports *1 GHz*


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 18, 2011)

It's been a long time since i last tried doing benchmarks, my system can only reach up to this score '__'

GPU @ 850/3900 @stock voltage (0.95V)

haven't tried increasing the voltage and going any further...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1847754?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1847754%3Fkey%3D2qjJBSd78tj42KvdEZsaaEJQQeREX7


----------



## lonewolf (Sep 24, 2011)

lonewolf/EVGA gtx580/900,1062/7351/i7@4.1


----------



## Altered (Oct 5, 2011)

Altered|XFX HD6950|840/1300|5282|i5 2500k @ 4.3ghz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

15th Warlock | PNY GTX580x3 | 772/1544/2004 | P15097 |i7 2600k @ 4.6ghz






Note: The screenie shows CPU-Z rating the proc at 1600Mhz, but it was idle, the benchmark was run at 4599Mhz


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice score Warlock
I have seen your system in other threads but haven't seen any benchmarks until now. Overclock those 580's!!!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 5, 2011)

AhokZYashA|GT540M|750/1000|P1223|i7 2630QM @ 2GHz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 5, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1006/2012/2200|P8238|i7 990X @ 5Ghz|


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice score Warlock
> I have seen your system in other threads but haven't seen any benchmarks until now. Overclock those 580's!!!



Thank you!  

I had not benched my system in a long while, but after installing Rage and having some technical problems decided to give it a shot to see if everything's OK, updating my drivers to the beta 285.38 fixed my problems  

Will probably try OCing my cards (currently running at stock) and CPU a little more to improve my score


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gas2100 | Asus GTX480 | 821/940/1642 | P6567 |i7 920 @ 3.61


----------



## Danchich (Oct 11, 2011)

Here some overclock from Ukraine, by Danchich 




Danchich|GTX470|850/1800|6326|i7 2600k@4,7 Ggz

Sry about date and time, think you trust ^^


----------



## Danchich (Oct 11, 2011)

Need to by GTX 580 ^^


----------



## WantedX7 (Oct 11, 2011)

WantedX7|HD6950(non-unlock)|990/1495|6702|i5-750@4.1Ghz


----------



## Danchich (Oct 11, 2011)

Lower, but more stable result.
Danchich|GTX470|840/3348|6216|i7-2600K@4,6Ghz


----------



## Danchich (Oct 11, 2011)

First result P6316 is very hard to reply again.


----------



## WantedX7 (Oct 13, 2011)

*MetalRacer*


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 19, 2011)

puma99dk| | EVGA GeForce GTX570 | 797/1900/1594 | P5980 | i5-2500k @ 4290mhz (Check System Specs)





i though i could have gotten P6000 clean but i couldn't :/ but it's still P418 more than my old system.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> puma99dk| | EVGA GeForce GTX570 | 797/1900/1594 | P5980 | i5-2500k @ 4290mhz (Check System Specs)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44001&stc=1&d=1319005715
> 
> i though i could have gotten P6000 clean but i couldn't :/ but it's still P418 more than my old system.



You can't push your i5-2500K and/or 570 any higher?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> You can't push your i5-2500K and/or 570 any higher?



i can run 4785mhz on my CPU but i don't do that 24-7 on air


----------



## freakshow (Oct 19, 2011)

freakshow|EVGA GTX480|835/1670/2000|6711|i7 920 @ 3.6Ghz

i will see if i can get better later to tired right now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 19, 2011)

Fullinfusion|AMD HD6990|985/1500/|9921|PhenomII X6 @4.32Ghz


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 20, 2011)

MetalRacer|XFX 5870|1040/1350|6556|i7 2600k @5349MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 20, 2011)

MetalRacer|EVGA GTX580|940/1880/1073|7866|i7 2600k @5349MHz


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude‏ ‏athelonX2, i see it will be nice if you mark overall highest score, right now he will be 'fitseries'.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 20, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> Dude‏ ‏athelonX2, i see it will be nice if you mark overall highest score, right now he will be 'fitseries'.


^ athelonx2 walked away from his duty of thread maker and passed on the torch to MetalRacer..


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 20, 2011)

new score :

p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1006/2012/2102|P8273|i7 990X @ 4.6Ghz|Link

http://i53.tinypic.com/28iq2q9.jpg

check out the vga voltage.

@Metalracer

Scores P8117 & P8238 can be removed. Thanks


----------



## DOM (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess I still get the best 570


----------



## JATownes (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is another run...this time using the 990FX Sabertooth.

JATownes|HD6870 Crossfire|1000/1125|P7665|PII 965 @ 4.19Ghz


----------



## Danchich (Oct 21, 2011)

Danchich - Best GTX470!!!  Oooo-hoooooo!!! Thanks!


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 22, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 560TI|1090/2160/2200|P6102|i7-2600K @ 5.4Ghz





http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2062567

challenge this 560TI.


----------



## DOM (Oct 24, 2011)

DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC|930/1100/1860|P7500|2600K 5GHz


----------



## Danchich (Oct 24, 2011)

CoreV 0,9???? Is it Auto?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 25, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ^ athelonx2 walked away from his duty of thread maker and passed on the torch to MetalRacer..




ok, so MetalRacer will be


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2011)

Danchich said:


> CoreV 0,9???? Is it Auto?



Didn't disable all the energy savings stuff in the BIOS  it was 1.445v


----------



## Danchich (Oct 25, 2011)

DOM said:


> Didn't disable all the energy savings stuff in the BIOS  it was 1.445v



And you have a suck stable work of your system? I cant OC my CPU up to 5,0...
And is it wery bad, 1,45V for Sandy?


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2011)

Danchich said:


> And you have a suck stable work of your system? I cant OC my CPU up to 5,0...
> And is it wery bad, 1,45V for Sandy?


Wut did u say lmao

And my CPU likes cold on the ss -50c at the same volts I get 5.6ghz 

Right now I'm just on CPU water hour stock cooler


----------



## WantedX7 (Nov 1, 2011)

WantedX7|HD6950(non-unlock)|990/1500|6765|i5-750@4.1Ghz


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 1, 2011)

Arctucas | GTX 460 SLi | 900/2150 | 8265 | i7 950


----------



## Dante007 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dante007 | EVGA GTX480 SC | 851/960/1702 | P6884 |Intel Xeon E5530 @ 4.12GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2157549




​


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 12, 2011)

Edit*

Fullinfusion|AMD HD6990|1050/1500|10070| PhenomII X6 @4.44Ghz


----------



## technicks (Nov 20, 2011)

Is this a relatively normal score?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

technicks said:


> Is this a relatively normal score?



Yes I think so for a 6950.  Need to overclock it more to go any higher.


----------



## technicks (Nov 21, 2011)

Thought it was kinda low but like you said need to push it further then this.
Thinking about flashing it, but since i only got it a week, i don't want to fuck things up and not to be able to play BF3!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 21, 2011)

technicks said:


> Thought it was kinda low but like you said need to push it further then this.
> Thinking about flashing it, but since i only got it a week, i don't want to fuck things up and not to be able to play BF3!



Nice thing about these cards is the dual bios switch.  If your flash doesn't work you can always switch back to stock.

Mine did flash to 1536 shaders, but didn't overclock very well.

Running mine 1408 and 900/1400 overclock works better, so it's no flash and overclocking and overvolting with Afterburner for me.


----------



## technicks (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok. When i bought it i hoped i was one of the lucky to get one with the 6970 bios already on it. But that wasn't the case. 
I think i will leave it be and get a better cooler then the crappy thing from Sapphire. It cools ok, although i haven't pushed the overclock yet but mine makes a freakin noise.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 22, 2011)

technicks said:


> Ok. When i bought it i hoped i was one of the lucky to get one with the 6970 bios already on it. But that wasn't the case.
> I think i will leave it be and get a better cooler then the crappy thing from Sapphire. It cools ok, although i haven't pushed the overclock yet but mine makes a freakin noise.



I got a reference sapphire 6950.  Put a waterblock on it mainly it sounded like a giant turbine when gaming.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2011)

wheres all the bulldozer runs?


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 23, 2011)

edit.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 24, 2011)

TRWOV|Sapphire HD6850|850/1100|P3911|Core i5-2320 @ 3.0GHz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Nov 24, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 580|1017/2034/2202|P8403|i7 990X @ 4.88Ghz|Link





(P8273 score can be removed.)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Fullinfusion | HD6990  | 1000/1500 | 10321 | Bulldozer 8150 @ 5.05GHz


----------



## Core_MGL (Dec 12, 2011)

i5 760 2.8GHZ Zotac GTX460 768mb


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 22, 2011)

My Results:
SLI
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2394381

LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 SLI | 825/975 | 12302 | i7 3930K @ 4.25GHz 





Single Card
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2394469

LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 | 835/980 | 6942 | i7 3930K @ 4.25GHz


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2011)

your covering your time and date with the watermark


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 22, 2011)

DOM said:


> your covering your time and date with the watermark



Date is on the 3D mark page also


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Date is on the 3D mark page also



wait forgot this thread doesnt get updated anyways 

it does but mine wasnt updated


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 22, 2011)

DOM said:


> wait forgot this thread doesnt get updated anyways
> 
> it doesnt but i wasnt updated



Umm looks like hes updating it 

Last edited by MetalRacer; Dec 21, 2011 at 09:35 AM. Reason: Update 12/20/11


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Umm looks like hes updating it
> 
> Last edited by MetalRacer; Dec 21, 2011 at 09:35 AM. Reason: Update 12/20/11


fixed it i was tired


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 22, 2011)

EDIT: (DATE & TIME + GPU-Z SHOT)


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Dec 24, 2011)

p3gaz_001|GTX 580SLI|1006/2012/2112|P15306|i7-3930K @ 5.1Ghz|Link


----------



## Dante007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dante007| EVGA™ GTX480 Classified|865/3872/1730|P7001|Intel® Xeon™ X5550 @ 4.27Ghz




​


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 28, 2011)

bbmarley l xfire 6950 l 810gpu - 1250 mem - none unlocked l p8341 l 2500k stock





will try oc next week when new board arrives


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this thread even being updated anymore?


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Is this thread even being updated anymore?



Last edited December 20th.. so yeah.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Last edited December 20th.. so yeah.


may have missed some scores.. my BD score dec1 wasn't added... but im not worried just thinking this thread needs some one like you E to keep it up tip top shape


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 28, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> may have missed some scores.. my BD score dec1 wasn't added... but im not worried just thinking this thread needs some one like you E to keep it up tip top shape



Sorry about that, I thought for sure I included your BD score. 
I'll add it when I get home.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Sorry about that, I thought for sure I included your BD score.
> I'll add it when I get home.


No worries, thanks man...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 29, 2011)

MetalRacer your not updating the score board people have posted a few page numbers back aswell


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 29, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> MetalRacer your not updating the score board people have posted a few page numbers back aswell



Not everyone is using the correct format, please edit yours and I will post it to the board.

Correct format:    name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2011)

fullinfusion|HD 6990|1000/1500|P11692|i7-2700K @ 5.0Ghz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Dec 29, 2011)

nice chip there... 5ghz 1.44v sounds great.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> nice chip there... 5ghz 1.44v sound great.


Yup works well thank's to Dave's help . I got the cpu from a guy that works for Intel and gets big discounts just for working for them... He told me the one I got from him hasn't made it yet to the retailers at the time of purchase.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup works well thank's to Dave's help . I got the cpu from a guy that works for Intel and gets big discounts just for working for them... He told me the one I got from him hasn't made it yet to the retailers at the time of purchase.



Hey! Could you post me some bios screenshots or just your settings for 5ghz? I can reach 5ghz as well, but I'm looking for stability.

thanks!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hey! Could you post me some bios screenshots or just your settings for 5ghz? I can reach 5ghz as well, but I'm looking for stability.
> 
> thanks!


Sure I'll just PM you the bios settings, gimme 5min


----------



## horik (Dec 29, 2011)

horik|HD6950|890/1390|P5501|I7-950@4,2Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2011)

Best Ati from looking at the front page 

fullinfusion|HD 6990|1000/1500|P11814|i7-2700K @ 5.1Ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Not everyone is using the correct format, please edit yours and I will post it to the board.
> 
> Correct format:    name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu



OPPS i shouldn't copy other peoples posts  sorry i have fixed it, also ill be back to knock off Dante007 from top 480


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2011)

Heres some new scores.
EDIT ADDED LINKS AND FIXED SCREENSHOTS 

LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 SLI | 850/985 | 12688 | i7 3930K @ 4.5GHz 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2442240





LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 | 850/990 | 7088 | i7 3930K @ 4.5GHz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2442179


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Heres some new scores.
> 
> LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 SLI | 850/985 | 12688 | i7 3930K @ 4.5GHz
> 
> ...



Why is the score so different? The top one says SLI and the bottom says no sli but both gpu-z show sli enabled...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Why is the score so different? The top one says SLI and the bottom says no sli but both gpu-z show sli enabled...



Grr because when i took the screen shot i forgot to show the time so i did it again and now forgot to turn SLI off ill repost it again


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 30, 2011)

MetalRacer|TriFire 5850's|956/1340|15769|i7 3930k @5250MHz


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 30, 2011)

bbmarley l 6950 Crossfire l 890/1250 not unlocked l 9251 l 2500k @ 4.390





got bored did a lil playing


----------



## DOM (Dec 30, 2011)

DOM|MSI N580GTX Lightning|1400/1200/2800|P9798|2500K 5.6GHz


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't see any FX scores in there yet so here is a quick run on mine with the gfx stock:

Drunkenmafia|HD5870 xfire|850/1200|7973|FX8120 @ 4.3ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2011)

^ yeah #996 but I screwed up the format..

MetalRacer- I fixed the format if you wanna change the front page for post #996
Sorry about that


----------



## Dante007 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dante007| EVGA™ GTX480 Classified|865/4000/1730|P7164|Intel® Xeon™ X5550 @ 4.22Ghz


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2011)

erocker|1gb HD 6950 (unlocked)|1020/1325|6569|i5 2500k@5000MHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2011)

You got that quad stable now Erocker?


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> You got that quad stable now Erocker?



It's been for months! I don't run at 5ghz all the time though, its a waste. I have nice settings for 4.6ghz low voltage, c-states ans speedstep enabled so it clocks low when not in use. For benching the 5ghz above is what I run. Can't go any higher with this chip, it hits a wall at 5.1. I was asking for your settings the other day to see what you're using. Mine is about the same.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2012)

Dante007 said:


> Dante007| EVGA™ GTX480 Classified|865/4000/1730|P7164|Intel® Xeon™ X5550 @ 4.22Ghz
> 
> http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/592/adadadd.jpg



Nice but funny how a SC card can knock off a Classified version its sad, Also your Date on that screen shot doesn't match up with the date of your post and i cant see your name in that screenshot so i would say it invalided.


----------



## Dante007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Nice but funny how a SC card can knock off a Classified version its sad, Also your Date on that screen shot doesn't match up with the date of your post and i cant see your name in that screenshot so i would say it invalided.



My Documents Named Dante Up There 

It is SC Version of card but i Modifiy It by but other thermal Paste and other Extended MetaL to the heatthink so i call it Classified  

my network not work correctly this days so i make this post later


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2012)

Dante007 said:


> My Documents Named Dante Up There
> 
> It is SC Version of card but i Modifiy It by but other thermal Paste and other Extended MetaL to the heatthink so i call it Classified
> 
> my network not work correctly this days so i make this post later



Do you have a compare link?


----------



## Dante007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Do you have a compare link?



as you see in the pic no network in my main pc 

will post it as soon as possible

PS : What is you GPU Temp With Arctic and max OC you achieved and voltage ?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2012)

Dante007 said:


> as you see in the pic no network in my main pc
> 
> will post it as soon as possible
> 
> PS : What is you GPU Temp With Arctic and max OC you achieved and voltage ?



The highest OC i've achieved was my last post and that only using stock voltage temps were around 80-85c after a run of 3D mark 11.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 1, 2012)

#P n0tiert|HD6990|915/1275|9277|AMD FX-8150@4.4GHZ






#X n0tiert|HD6990|915/1275|3538|AMD FX-8150@4.4GHZ


----------



## Dante007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> The highest OC i've achieved was my last post and that only using stock voltage temps were around 80-85c after a run of 3D mark 11.



Stock Voltage and 80-85 ?? With Arcitc ?? and fan speed on auto or what ?

My 24H Settings with 833/1666/3636 With 1.1V max Temp in Crysis 2 DX11 76-80 Temp

In 3D Mark 11 Max 74-77


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2012)

Dante007 said:


> Stock Voltage and 80-85 ?? With Arcitc ?? and fan speed on auto or what ?
> 
> My 24H Settings with 833/1666/3636 With 1.1V max Temp in Crysis 2 DX11 76-80 Temp
> 
> In 3D Mark 11 Max 74-77



Yes stock voltage with Arctitc on Auto fan speed with a room temp of 37c, i've never overvoltaged my cards


----------



## Dante007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Yes stock voltage with Arctitc on Auto fan speed with a room temp of 37c, i've never overvoltaged my cards



try to ramp up arctic fans To 100 % and retest 3d mark and tell me your temps

My card come with vid 1.088 and can do 800 without any voltage just 1.1 to 833 and happy with it coz to 870 @ 1.213 seems high to me


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 2, 2012)

Dante007 said:


> try to ramp up arctic fans To 100 % and retest 3d mark and tell me your temps
> 
> My card come with vid 1.088 and can do 800 without any voltage just 1.1 to 833 and happy with it coz to 870 @ 1.213 seems high to me



Ill retest soon and see what i can get then ill repost.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 2, 2012)

PopcornMachine|2GB HD 6950 (1408 shaders)|980/1440|P6209|i5 2500k@5.0GHz


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 2, 2012)

rangerone766/ gtx470/ 825-951-1650/ P5742/ Q9550@4.0





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

running beta driver 285.79
will be building a sandy rig with 2600k and same vid card, curious of perf. increase.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 3, 2012)

Dante007 beat this 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2466850
LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 | 890/990 | 7338 | i7 3930K @ 4.25GHz


----------



## Dante007 (Jan 3, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Dante007 beat this
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2466850
> LiveOrDie | EVGA GTX 480 | 890/990 | 7338 | i7 3930K @ 4.25GHz



Your CPU Wins Dude  

Cant do any thing with my PC that is my max cpu gpu clocks i can get

may be i can get you when i buy 980X


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 3, 2012)

Dante007 said:


> Your CPU Wins Dude
> 
> Cant do any thing with my PC that is my max cpu gpu clocks i can get
> 
> may be i can get you when i buy 980X



 aww i can always push my cpu higher but thats about the limit of my 480 i would say.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 4, 2012)

AMD Phenom 1100T @ 4.0Ghz stock voltage/4.2 Turbo on 4 cores 1.5vcore
AMD HD5870 custom BIOS 1058 core stock voltage, 1258ish mem stock voltage. 

It read the memory speed wrong.

"ATI Radeon HD 5870 video card 3DMark 11 benchmark test score
Name

Description

Processor
Processor
Get it! AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Processor clock
4275 MHz
Physical / logical processors
1 / 6
# of cores
6
Graphics Card
Graphics Card
Get it! ATI Radeon HD 5870
Vendor
Advanced Micro Devices Inc.
# of cards
1
SLI / CrossFire
Off
Memory
1024 MB
Core clock
1057 MHz
Memory clock
1262 MHz
Driver name
Driver version
8.892.0.0
Driver status
FM Approved
General
Operating system
64-bit Windows 7 (6.1.7601)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK Computer INC. M3A32-MVP DELUXE
Memory
4096 MB
Module 1
2048 MB G.Skill 7 @ 400 MHz
Module 2
2048 MB G.Skill 7 @ 400 MHz
Hard drive model
240GB HPT DISK 1_0 SCSI Disk Device
Detailed scores
3DMark Score
P5264
Graphics Score
5081
Physics Score
6643
Combined Score
5064
GraphicsTest1
28.07 FPS
GraphicsTest2
26.58 FPS
GraphicsTest3
31.39 FPS
GraphicsTest4
13.16 FPS
PhysicsTest
21.09 FPS
"


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 10, 2012)

rangerone766/gtx 470/825-976-1650/P6418/ 2600k @ 5.0





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rangerone766 very nice score.  GTX470 is still a great card.  I'm planning on selling mine once the 28nm NVIDIA cards come out.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. I get to be #1 for a little while. Just put the card in and moved the slider to 1125.

erocker|Sapphire HD 7970|1125/1400|8945|i5 2500K @ 4.6GHz


----------



## DOM (Jan 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well.. I get to be #1 for a little while. Just put the card in and moved the slider to 1125.
> 
> erocker|Sapphire HD 7970|1125/1400|8945|i5 2500K @ 4.6GHz
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/8945marks.jpg



mine wasnt added 

but still nice score for stock card, i want one but must resist 




DOM|MSI N580GTX Lightning|1400/1200/2800|P9798|2500K 5.6GHz

View attachment 44952


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well.. I get to be #1 for a little while. Just put the card in and moved the slider to 1125.
> 
> erocker|Sapphire HD 7970|1125/1400|8945|i5 2500K @ 4.6GHz
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/8945marks.jpg



You can send that card to me and I'll put it to some good use


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 11, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Rangerone766 very nice score.  GTX470 is still a great card.  I'm planning on selling mine once the 28nm NVIDIA cards come out.



i'm getting ready to sell some old hardware, hopefully try and pick up a second 470 for sli. then i should be able to sit on this rig for a while. my old socket 775 rig lasted me a long time. i hope i can do the same again.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well.. I get to be #1 for a little while. Just put the card in and moved the slider to 1125.
> 
> erocker|Sapphire HD 7970|1125/1400|8945|i5 2500K @ 4.6GHz
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/8945marks.jpg



First 7970 score
Now water cool the card and see what it can do



DOM said:


> mine wasnt added
> 
> but still nice score for stock card, i want one but must resist
> 
> ...



Awesome score!!! How are you cooling your 580 and 2500K?


----------



## DOM (Jan 11, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Awesome score!!! How are you cooling your 580 and 2500K?


Thanks 

cpu is on single stage and gpu ln2 

Wish I had did it on my 2600k the score would of been higher


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 13, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1125/1375|10828|i7 3930k @5250MHz


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2012)

erocker|Sapphire HD 7970|1125/1375|10103|i5 2500K 5ghz


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 13, 2012)

> *20mmrain|Sapphire HD7970 Crossfire|1052 Core|1403 Memory|14473 Score|i7 2600K @ 4.5 Ghza*





> *Just a small overclock Just to see what it can do I will ramp it up later when I review them this weekend.*


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I do wanna add Nice benches Erocker and Metalracer! Really nice scores!!!


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice runs guys 

 I'm on my phone at work lol 

Lmk if the ss is working 

 DOM|Sapphire HD7970|1200 Core|1790 Memory|11368 Score|i7 2500K @ 5.6GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 13, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1125/1375|10828|i7 3930k @5250MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120112/Capture310.jpg



Nice run, but Mr Money bag's? Where's the 2nd gpu? 

@Erocker, how are you getting open Cl to work or be checked off in gpu-z?


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2012)

DOM|Sapphire HD7970|1230/1790|11613|i7 2500K @ 5.75GHz


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't understand why 3Dmark11 1.0.3 demo version is not showing any results.
When the run is finished it takes me to the site but i only get a blank screen. I reinstalled 3Dmark but nothing changed.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 13, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> how are you getting open Cl to work or be checked off in gpu-z?



fullinfusion,

i had the same issue and w1zz have given me a testbuild for the 6990 since it´s mentioned as cayman not antilles or vice versa


test build

antilles openCL

will be fixed in upcoming release


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 13, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice run, but Mr Money bag's? Where's the 2nd gpu?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> LOL, I haven't decided yet whether to get another one or wait for the dual GPU version.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn, I need to get me some 7970 love


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 14, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1240/1750|12008|i7 3930k @5250MHz


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 18, 2012)

rangerone766/gtx 470/900c-1000m-1800s/P6870/ 2600k @ 5.0
finally got my waterblock on the 470. still finding max clocks.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben | 5870 1GB XFire | 1000/1300 | 9629 | i7 930 @4.2Ghz







Figured I better post this before I drop in the 7970.


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2012)

@ZenZimZaliben 

you should be happy with the 7970 just ran it with 2600k @ stock and scored 8088 

cant wait till your or erocker get your wb cuz i have an open case and anything above 40% gets to me lol


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> @Erocker, how are you getting open Cl to work or be checked off in gpu-z?



It's supposed to be checked off, what drivers are you running?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2012)

*Please Add Me*

ZenZimZaliben|Gigabyte 7970|1125/1575|P9260|i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz








Good news is removing 2 5870's from my waterloop has dropped temps a bunch. But I'm going to wait until I install the wb on the 7970 befor messing with cpu oc. A slight loss from my xfire 5870 setup. If I owned a copy of 3dmark11 I bet there would have been a much different outcome on the extreme level. I only had 2GB combined with the 5870s.

This was just using Overdrive, maxed out. Can't wait to see what this card can do on water and a real oc utility.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2012)

I am almost thinking of ditching the two 580's for a pair of the 7970's...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 18, 2012)

Please update my score thanks 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2504761&postcount=1047


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 18, 2012)

rangerone766/gtx 470/931c-1000m-1862s/P7073/ 2600k @ 5.0
broke 7k with a single gtx 470





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## t_ski (Jan 18, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> ZenZimZaliben|Gigabyte 7970|1125/1575|P9260|i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120118/33.png
> ...



A slight loss?  That's pretty damn good if one card can almost match two other cards.  Now I really want one of these...


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2012)

3D11, while it uses a lot more memory than V/06 etc, its not close to 1GB so more memory will not matter in this benchmark, FYI.

That and you dont 'combine' ram, each card has 1GB, it is not shared and added up.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2012)

*Please Add Me*

ZenZimZaliben | Gigabyte 7970 | 1266/1800 | 10152 | i7 930 @4.2Ghz



t_ski said:


> A slight loss?  That's pretty damn good if one card can almost match two other cards.  Now I really want one of these...



Oh don't get me wrong I am very impressed with this card. A home run for AMD! Once I OC further it will out perform my xfire 5870s, look at DOM, MetalRacer, Erocker..all scoring above 10K. I should be able to do 10k. My CPU has more oc room and I have no idea how far the 7970 will go once on water.



EarthDog said:


> 3D11, while it uses a lot more memory than V/06 etc, its not close to 1GB so more memory will not matter in this benchmark, FYI.
> 
> That and you dont 'combine' ram, each card has 1GB, it is not shared and added up.



You are right. It stores same info on both batches of memory, so this is an even better upgrade. Has the same processing power as 2 5870's + 3GB of total memory.

EDIT: Also I want i9 out! I need something that will smash all these damn 2500k and 2600k i5's.

ZenZimZaliben | Gigabyte 7970 | 1266/1800 | 10152 | i7 930 @4.2Ghz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 20, 2012)

Am I posting my bench results wrong?


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Am I posting my bench results wrong?



Yeah its not at 1300  

But no it seems good to me 


Just saw the other thread that its not stable at 1300   biut still not bad


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 20, 2012)

DOM said:


> Yeah its not at 1300
> 
> But no it seems good to me
> 
> ...



It for sure wont do 1300mhz with current voltage. Hopefully 1.3v isn't the max without a hardmod...my temps are great and it can easily do more.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 25, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|925/1375|15379|i7 2600k @5000MHz


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 25, 2012)

here is my score. p7335

[[removed]]

And lol @ Live or Die u got 3 more points haha... nice


----------



## HammerON (Jan 25, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|925/1375|15379|i7 2600k @5000MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/Capture350.jpg
> 
> ...



You suck and I hate you
Why didn't you use the 3930K?


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 25, 2012)

HammerON said:


> You suck and I hate you
> Why didn't you use the 3930K?



I know!

I'll fire it up this afternoon and try for a 20k score.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 25, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|925/1375|15379|i7 2600k @5000MHz



Your score is awesome!

Just wondering though if that seems correct? I think it should scale better, maybe driver issues. But if I'm hitting 10K with 1 card I would expect closer to 20K with 2. Like 18K or something.

I got 5400 with 1 5870 and 9600 with 2. A ratio of .5625. Using that same ratio with my score of 10K = 17.7K. So I think there is still some work to do on XFire scaling.

You scored 12k with a single card, so using that ratio it would/should be 21.3K in xfire. 

From what I remember the 6xxx series and 7xxx are supposed to scale even better than the 5xxx series.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 25, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Your score is awesome!
> 
> Just wondering though if that seems correct? I think it should scale better, maybe driver issues. But if I'm hitting 10K with 1 card I would expect closer to 20K with 2. Like 18K or something.
> 
> ...



I thought it was a good score for an overclocked 2600k and stock clocks on the 7970's.
I was having some issues overclocking the cards past 1175 on the core, but I'll get that sorted out latter today.

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|1175/1750|17651|i7 2600k @5000MHz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 25, 2012)

No, its a great score! One I won't be able to hit until I upgrade Mobo/CPU. 

Just saying I would think it should scale better in Xfire. Nothing to do with your OC skillz. 

I eventually want to get another 7970, so Im just hoping future drives increase scaling efficiency.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 27, 2012)

20mmrain |Sapphire HD7970's|1200/1575| 15709 |i7 2600k @ 4500MHz

Looking at Metalracer's score I now know it's my CPU holding me back time to up the overclock on my i7... anyway here's my latest run @4.5 Ghz...





*edit*
Raised it up to 4.8ghz..... and I was right it is CPU .... 5Ghz here I come.
New Score P16101 Still not good enough to beat the highest but getting there.

20mmrain |Sapphire HD7970's|1200/1575| 16101 |i7 2600k @ 4800MHz





*What still got me a little puzzled is the score you got.... I don't think another 200 Mhz on the CPu will do it. What board are you running? Got any suggestions?*


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2012)

DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|1150/1150/2300|8489 Score|i7 2500K @ 5.7GHz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 31, 2012)

So erocker and DOM, when can we expect some benchmarks with your now installed waterblocks?


----------



## DOM (Feb 1, 2012)

I just finally got mine in today had to get it from a 3rd party shipper cuz I wasnt home and had to wait till 6:30 

But I do like the back plate has some thermal pads for the back where the vr are 

And have the shim for some ln2 action  

Hope to have it installed tomorrow if nothing comes up


----------



## DOM (Feb 1, 2012)

DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|1150/1150/2300|8782 Score|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz


----------



## DOM (Feb 2, 2012)

first test on water cant push it more cuz this 700w ocz cant take it


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2012)

manofthem|Sapphire HD 7970|1250/1725|P10303|i7 2600k@4.6ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 3, 2012)

Well heres a crossfire test before i sell off my 2nd card to a friend next week.

LiveOrDie |Sapphire HD7970's|1125/1575| 16292 |i7 3930k @ 4.25


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 3, 2012)

Earthdog|Powercolor 7950 PCS+|1287/1803|11510 Score|i7 3930K @ 4.5GHz




EDIT: DOM... Im coming after your 580 score...


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 3, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Earthdog|Powercolor 7950 PCS+|1287/1803|10510 Score|i7 3930K @ 4.5GHz
> 
> View attachment 45586
> 
> ...



Yes it is being updated, please adjust your score to match your SS.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 3, 2012)

It was already updated by the time you posted.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 3, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Yes it is being updated, please adjust your score to match your SS.



Is your update going to include my score or did i post it wrong?



twicksisted said:


> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/twicksisted/3dmark.jpg
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/twicksisted/4600mhz-GPU-1000mhz-GPU.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 4, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|1150/1150/2300|8489 Score|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45560&stc=1&d=1328137603



Please make your score match the SS.



manofthem said:


> Manofthem - Sapphire HD 7970 - 1250/1725 - P10303 -  2600k@4.6
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120202/4.6-1250-1725.png



Your info needs to be formated like this: name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu



twicksisted said:


> Is your update going to include my score or did i post it wrong?



I don't see your info:  name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu


----------



## renq (Feb 4, 2012)

renq|2GB HD6950 1536sh|1000/1625|6507|i5-2500K 4945MHz


Can't really compute, how's it possible that 6950 with locked shaders is faster than an unlocked card ( http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2442792&postcount=982 )


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Please make your score match the SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corrected it, hopefully it's right now


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|1150/1150/2300|8782 Score|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45560&stc=1&d=1328137603



fixed


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 4, 2012)

6,479 SonDa5 |MSI GTX470 Reference | 900/1800/1500 |6,479 Score|i5 2500K @ 5GHZ


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2691950


I'm sure I can go faster but my GTX470 voltage settings only go up to 1.212v, appreciate it if somebody could help me out with getting a BIOS that does more voltage.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2012)

renq said:


> renq|2GB HD6950 1536sh|1000/1625|6507|i5-2500K 4945MHz
> 
> 
> Can't really compute, how's it possible that 6950 with locked shaders is faster than an unlocked card ( http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2442792&postcount=982 )



Latest version of 3DM11 gives lower scores.Also, before you could disable tesselation in CCC to get higher scores...now 3DM11 detects that. Kinda makes all old scores invalid.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 4, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1310/1750|12527|i7 3930k @5252MHz






MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|1120/1750|19737|i7 3930k @5252MHz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1310/1750|12527|i7 3930k @5252MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120204/Capture361.jpg
> 
> ...



Now that is what I am talking about
I might have to break down and replace my X58 system with the X79...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2012)

manofthem|Sapphire 7970|1300/1790|P10680|i7 2600k@4.6









MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1310/1750|12527|i7 3930k @5252MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120204/Capture361.jpg
> 
> ...



I do believe your scores are untouchable for me   Awesome

Edit:
I found a ss of my old score from my 6950's, unlocked and running 900/1375@1.18v w/ 2600k@4.6
I know it doesn't count, but my 7970 has finally beat my 6950's.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> manofthem|Sapphire 7970|1300/1790|P10680|i7 2600k@4.6
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120204/4.6-1300-1790203.png
> 
> ...



Did you flash your bios with a unlocked one ? i can seem to oc my card passed 1125 MHz ?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Did you flash your bios with a unlocked one ? i can seem to oc my card passed 1125 MHz ?



No bios flash, just default bios with the bios switch on position 1 away from the xfire bridge. This last score was today after I got my water block installed. 

I have read that some of these cards overclock well and some do not


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2012)

DOM|Sapphire HD7970|1320/1850|12521|i7 2600K @ 5.6GHz


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 7, 2012)

the54thvoid|GTX 580 Lightning 1.5GB|970/1050|8328|i73930k @ 4.7GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2711133


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check this out!  VEry cool GTX 470 SLI with GTX 560 ti 448.






Works well with 3dMark11

P11,213

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2714697


Just owned some them fancy new HD79XXs....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan|2x EVGA GTX460 768MB|720/900|5698| i5 655k @ 4.3GHz


----------



## vega22 (Feb 9, 2012)

marsey99|460 1gb|850/1000|4263|2500k @4500MHz





24/7 clocks


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just kicked 3dMark11's ass all over the curb with 1xGTX 560ti 448 and 1xGTX470 in SLI.

P11396 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2722374

Last 3dMark11 benchmark with my GTX 470, tommorrow it ships out to new owner.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 9, 2012)

My Sapphire HD7970 doesn't post when its on the 2nd bios


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 10, 2012)

*add me!*

Yogurt_21|2x MSI GTX480|882/1764/2103|11543|i7 950 @4.2GHz





one year later almost to the date, 555pt increase. Not bad


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 15, 2012)

So I have found with my 7970 that I can go over 1300Mhz on the core, but only if I lower my memory to under 1800Mhz... So is this due to the card using all available power? I have noticed others on the charts that went over 1300Mhz core but had to lower Mem freq.

Any ideas?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like it to me Zx3


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 15, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sounds like it to me Zx3



Well dang. Now I want to do the voltage hardmod on it, but to dang expensive of a card to do that, although done it before with no problems. Guess I will wait until this card has lost some value before I go and break it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So I have found with my 7970 that I can go over 1300Mhz on the core, but only if I lower my memory to under 1800Mhz... So is this due to the card using all available power? I have noticed others on the charts that went over 1300Mhz core but had to lower Mem freq.
> 
> Any ideas?



A lot of people are having success using the Asus bios and Voltage Tweak for getting 1300+.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2012)

Its quite common that you cant push both as high as they go together.. I dont think its a power limit... but it is quite common. That said, try the Asus bios  and voltage tweak like erocker mentioned above.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 16, 2012)

That's always been the case with video cards to my knowledge.  Yes, you can push the core to "X" and the ram to "Y" and have each one stable by themselves, but if you try to set both at the same time it's no longer stable.


----------



## DOM (Feb 16, 2012)

I tryed to flash my card with that's unlocked asus bios I couldn't


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2012)

has anyone tried OCing the 1155 chips on z68 using straps rather than multi?


----------



## DOM (Feb 18, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> has anyone tried OCing the 1155 chips on z68 using straps rather than multi?



Straps ??


----------



## Komputronik (Feb 21, 2012)

As for my 570gtx
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2808155

just getting warmed up


----------



## sirbaili (Feb 21, 2012)

Komputronik said:


> As for my 570gtx
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2808155
> 
> just getting warmed up



And Here is My Score: Amd Platform: Thuban X6 1090T and triple HD 6950 Shaders Unlocked Cards.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2771604

Numero  Uno in its gory....


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2012)

Earlier today I took the #1 3dMark11 spot in the GTX 560 ti 448 category with a score of P7855. 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2259583_sonda5_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_560_ti_448_7855_marks/

Got a bunch of HWbot points for myself and the Techpowerup OC team.


----------



## repsol23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Could you please add me to the list.  Here is my info:

Repsol23|MSI 7970|1250/1375|10657|i5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz

Thanks


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 28, 2012)

Haters gonna rage.
3960X 4.5Ghz | Radeon HD7950 TriFireX 800@1110 | 16GB G.Skill RipJawsZ | MSI X79A-GD65 8D


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 29, 2012)

repsol23 said:


> Could you please add me to the list.  Here is my info:
> 
> Repsol23|MSI 7970|1250/1375|10657|i5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz
> 
> Thanks


Your SS is too small for me to read.



Dj-ElectriC said:


> Haters gonna rage.
> 3960X 4.5Ghz | Radeon HD7950 TriFireX 800@1110 | 16GB G.Skill RipJawsZ | MSI X79A-GD65 8D
> 
> Format your info like this: name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 29, 2012)

nvm then, ill wait to update with a more advanced hardware soon


----------



## repsol23 (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally got my koolance block in today and was able to reach a higher overclock.  I was able to hit 1300 Mhz on the core with 1.25 V.  My last card with was a msi 6970 gave me all kinds of fits with cold temps but I have had my 7970 as low as 3C at idle!!!

Here are my details:

Repsol23|MSI 7970|1300/1375|10778|i5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 3, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1925|12700|i7 3930k @5252MHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1925|12700|i7 3930k @5252MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120302/Capture387.jpg


Dude! Why the single card run? X-fire my man, where's the Cross-fire?


----------



## repsol23 (Mar 3, 2012)

I was able to increase my overclock on my 7970 on both my core and memory.  I have an updated score to post for my last run thru 3DMark11.

Repsol23|MSI 7970|1350/1775|11549|i5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz

I upped my voltage on my cpu core and was able to hit 4.9 Ghz w/ 1.380V, my gpu was increased to 1350/1775 with 1.262/1.649 volts on core/mem respectively.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 4, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970's|1205/1800|20637|i7 3930k @5299MHz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 4, 2012)

p3gaz_001|Zotac GTX580|1006/2012/2300|8510|i7 3930K@5000MHz


----------



## revin (Mar 4, 2012)

revin | XFXHD5870XXX | 1000/1300 |5349 | 17 2600K@4.94


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2012)

Brandonwh64 | Palit 560TI 2GB | 850/1050/1700 |4924 | 17 2600K@4.3Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan| 2x EVGA GTX460 768MB | 840/900 | P6130 | i5 655k @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 15, 2012)

AlienIsGOD|HD 6870 1GB|940/1075|4496|i5 2400 @ 3293 mhz






I don't know why my physics score is low, i disabled everything running that i could find


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 16, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> AlienIsGOD|HD 6870 1GB|940/1075|4496|i5 2400 @ 3293 mhz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120315/Capture018.png
> 
> I don't know why my physics score is low, i disabled everything running that i could find





That is a decent score for your card and cpu combo.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 16, 2012)

catnipkiller|2x 5870 2gb|900core|8055|1100T@4GHZ




http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3009169;jsessionid=138po081ga9ky1azt9itdycmhb


My laptop
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2968272;jsessionid=2nzl2p49e1yzswrpjhit1t0i


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 21, 2012)

dj-electric|HD7870 2GB|1310Mhz@core\1435@mem|8174|3960X@4.2Ghz

This guy wont take crap from anyone...







This is actually my first 1.3Ghz+ operating card.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2012)

any chance on updating the charts Metal Racer?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 22, 2012)

bump. Fixed my post add me to the list^^


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> dj-electric|HD7870 2GB|8174|1310Mhz@core\1435@mem|3960X@4.2Ghz
> 
> This guy wont take crap from anyone...
> 
> ...




Sweet OC  there Dj is that on air or under water


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 22, 2012)

That is on sapphire stock cooling (the dual-fan design, 2X6MM+2X8MM pipes)


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2012)

that's one heck of an OC for stock air congrats


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't know what stock air and stock voltage OC is mister. Ill reveal a card that improves itself by over 35% with stock voltage soon.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 23, 2012)

dj-electric|HD7850 2GB|1195Mhz@core\1450@mem|7230|3960X@4.2Ghz
REMINDER: HD7850's stock clock is 860Mhz
This card did not get voltage changes, this orgasmic result is all natural.


----------



## DOM (Mar 23, 2012)

did you do this in CCC Tessellation force off


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 23, 2012)

Very impressive for stock voltage.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 23, 2012)

Yap. If i could draw comics i would draw the HD7850 taking HD6950 and HD6970 to the old folks home.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, my 6950 maybe getting older, but he's still able to play games well enough.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2012)

Im still not on the list what did i not add to my post?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 24, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus 7970|1305/1940|12778|i7 3930K@5.25 GHz


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 24, 2012)

^Mind using some of your time to stop benching and update the results?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 24, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> catnipkiller|2x 5870 2gb|8055|900core|1100T@4GHZ
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/3d11.png
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3009169;jsessionid=138po081ga9ky1azt9itdycmhb
> 
> ...





Dj-ElectriC said:


> dj-electric|HD7870 2GB|8174|1310Mhz@core\1435@mem|3960X@4.2Ghz
> 
> This guy wont take crap from anyone...
> 
> ...


Please format your details like this: 
name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2012)

@dj & MetalRacer

Awesome run.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 24, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Please format your details like this:
> name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu



Reformatted


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2012)

These are my results with my new cards, please add me 

15th Warlock|2xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1250/6010|17879|i7 3930K@4.8Ghz






Thanks much!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> These are my results with my new cards, please add me
> 
> 15th Warlock|2xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1250/6010|17879|i7 3930K@4.8Ghz
> 
> ...



Nice Warlock
Great to see some GTX 680's!!!


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2012)

why did you put 1250 when its at 1159?

even in evga px its not at 1250


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2012)

DOM said:


> why did you put 1250 when its at 1159?
> 
> even in evga px its not at 1250



Somehow, I knew this question would be asked 

This card has a dynamic OC (AKA "GPU Boost" in Nvidia PR speak ), that's why I left my cursor hovering over the history graph in the lower center of the PrecisionX window when I captured the screen shot:






GPUZ is just reporting the dynamic clock for the card at that moment, if you pay close attention, you'll also notice CPUZ is reporting my CPU clock as 3000Mhz, but I can guarantee you the bench was run at 4800Mhz, once again dynamic clock from the turbo boost, at a lower processor load.


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2012)

lol why did they have to make it so hard to oc these cards


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 26, 2012)

DOM said:


> lol why did they have to make it so hard to oc these cards



It's not hard at all, just not so costumizable, but I wouldn't dismiss a 240Mhz+ OC over stock settings on my first run


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry for off-topic
what is the actual performance scale from that overclocking compered to stock clocks?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 26, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> sorry for off-topic
> what is the actual performance scale from that overclocking compered to stock clocks?



This is using my cards at stock, cannot turn off "GPU Boost", so they OC dynamically based on the TDP, but I didn't adjust anything else, except for the CPU clock for comparison's sake being at 4.8Ghz:







EDIT: Just realized the picture I uploaded was for a run done at 4200Mhz instead of 4800Mhz for the CPU, this new screen shot corrects that error and should provide a more fair comparison to the VGA OCd results


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 26, 2012)

fixed my post


----------



## Mydog (Mar 31, 2012)

Mydog|4xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1156/1727|27577|i7 3960X@5.0Ghz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 31, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Mydog|4xEVGA GTX680s SLI|1156/1727|27577|i7 3960X@5.0Ghz
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img703/4374/68043d11gpu11561727cpu5.jpg



Nice score! 

I'm getting two new 680s when availability stabilizes, i'm using my EVGA Step Up from my 480s, I have a question for you, I take it you're using two PSUs to power your four cards, I've never done that, can you tell me how to synchronize two PSUs? Thank you very much! 

And once again, great score mate! 

Also:



> EVGA Marketing marketing@evga.com
> 3:06 PM (5 hours ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



I was able to score the free brackets!


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 31, 2012)

@15th Warlock, you just need a Dual Power Supply Adapter to run two PSU's.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...ual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html?tl=g2c413


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 31, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> @15th Warlock, you just need a Dual Power Supply Adapter to run two PSU's.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...ual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html?tl=g2c413




Thanks MetalRacer, I've been contemplating this question for a while now, as I'm in queue for my step up as inventory is very limited right now, but I'll get this adapter while I wait for EVGA to send me the new cards. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dos101|2x Powercolor HD 5870 1GB PCS+ in Crossfire|925/1300|P7346|Phenom II x4 944 @ 3.825GHz


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 8, 2012)

SonDa5|MSI TFIII PE/OC GTX 560 Ti 448 | 1085/1075/2170 |P7954| i5-2500k@5210.3 Mhz







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2012)

DOM|HD7970's|1125/1790|18017|i7 2600K @ 5GHz





I cant get tri cf to work on my Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5-B3  

anyone know why ? i can get 4870, 2x4850 to work to work in tri cf but not these 7970's


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 8, 2012)

22845 Graphics score? Thats gotta be three HD7970s...
Or else, what kind of sorcery is this?!


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> 22845 Graphics score? Thats gotta be three HD7970s...
> Or else, what kind of sorcery is this?!



It's two cards LOL look at MR score with 2600k


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 8, 2012)

So over 11000 GPU points for an HD7970 at 1125MHZ? Im confused...
According to my test on a 3960X based testbench a single HD7970 at about stock gives around 7700 GPU score, about 8800 at 1125MHZ.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2012)

@15th Warlock

Don't necessarily need the adapter. Can do it by combining pins 14(green - pwr on) and 15(black - ground) leading from the mobo to both psu's.


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> So over 11000 GPU points for an HD7970 at 1125MHZ? Im confused...
> According to my test on a 3960X based testbench a single HD7970 at about stock gives around 7700 GPU score, about 8800 at 1125MHZ.



did you turn off tessellation ? and set everything to performance ?


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 8, 2012)

Then lol on you sir...


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Then lol on you sir...



thats how how you bench why run it stock settings  


when i game i set everything to max quality 

heres with everything defualt in ccc thats why 680 is still faster if it had where you could turn it off AMD would look more like a mid range card in 3dm11


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 9, 2012)

AnomalouS| 1x GTX 580 |1000/1980/2145|8269|2600k @ 4.9Ghz on AIR


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> thats how how you bench why run it stock settings
> 
> 
> when i game i set everything to max quality
> ...



Question what are you turning off to make such a big difference in scores???


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Question what are you turning off to make such a big difference in scores???


This:


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46587&stc=1&d=1333928800



Thanks but I don't see how these settings are helping him.... I have tried higher clocks then him... and have not got a score as high as 18K with almost an exact same setup. I'm confused how he is getting that score with 2 HD7970's Water cooled and a i7 @ 5ghz I would like to know his settings


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought this bench was supposed to be run using default driver settings, that's how I run mine every time, am I wrong?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2012)

Stock speeds for everything:

t_ski|Dual 7970's|925/1375|14023|3930K @ 3.8GHz


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Thanks but I don't see how these settings are helping him.... I have tried higher clocks then him... and have not got a score as high as 18K with almost an exact same setup. I'm confused how he is getting that score with 2 HD7970's Water cooled and a i7 @ 5ghz I would like to know his settings


its magic 

one is on stock other water













15th Warlock said:


> I thought this bench was supposed to be run using default driver settings, that's how I run mine every time, am I wrong?


when benching your going for the higest score


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 9, 2012)

15th Warlock | 2xEVGA GTX680s SLI | 1257/6076 | 18280 | i7 3930K@5Ghz


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice score war I had got 18.4k twice but it locks up when I open gpu-z


----------



## HammerON (Apr 9, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> 15th Warlock | 2xEVGA GTX680s SLI | 1257/6076 | 18280 | i7 3930K@5Ghz
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/18280.jpg



Very nice



DOM said:


> Nice score war I had got 18.4k twice but it locks up when I open gpu-z


So you are saying that you do not open GPU-Z before running the bench? Did you try opening GPU-Z then running the bench?


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah was going to try that next.... I try to have apps that I don't need running off 

But idk why when I open gpu-z its like putting the card on 3d mode ???


----------



## lowrider_05 (Apr 9, 2012)

lowrider_05|2X AMD HD 6950|940/1425|10319|AMD FX 8120 @ 4.8


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2012)

DOM|HD7970's|1250/1800|18695|i7 2600K@5GHz


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2012)

What kind of way to achieve a high place at the 3DM11 charts by basically "cheating", using driver quality manipulation and compering score with others that didn't?


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> What kind of way to achieve a high place at the 3DM11 charts by basically "cheating", using driver quality manipulation and compering score with others that didn't?



dude stfu how is it cheating when its using just settings i made in ccc :shadedshu

just shows how many nubs are here in tpu


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2012)

Just settings you made in CCC i see... like disabling tessellation (The very basic reason why this test is so heavy). For all other immature comments i wont respond, way too low.
Next time show some default setting results, not ones created by manipulations to add 25-33% extra score. If someone is a "nub" sir, might as well be you.
This thread contains apples-to-apples comparisons (all at 3 presets of settings, no extra manipulation BS), so you might as well just run the test at 800X600 just to show-off with a big number.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> dude stfu how is it cheating when its using just settings i made in ccc :shadedshu
> 
> just shows how many nubs are here in tpu


+1 man... this place just does not REMOTELY understand benchmarking. The vantage thread allows PhysX for pete's sake. 

Its the same reason why dragsters have nothing inside it except what is needed to get down he track. Gut the fat for it to run fast.



> Next time show some default setting results, not ones created by manipulations to add 25-33% extra score. If someone is a "nub" sir, might as well be you.
> This thread contains apples-to-apples comparisons (all at 3 presets of settings, no extra manipulation BS), so you might as well just run the test at 800X600 just to show-off with a big number.


The benchmark was run at default settings. Running at 8x600 is not default.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|MSI N580GTX Lightning|1400/1200/2800|P9798|2500K 5.6GHz
> 
> View attachment 44952



DOM... How the heck... 1400MHz core? LN2? What voltage if I dare ask?

* i know this is old...


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> +1 man... this place just does not REMOTELY understand benchmarking. The vantage thread allows PhysX for pete's sake.
> 
> Its the same reason why dragsters have nothing inside it except what is needed to get down he track. Gut the fat for it to run fast.
> 
> The benchmark was run at default settings. Running at 8x600 is not default.



As i mentioned, disabling tess and forcing lower image quality just to get a higher number and compere it to others that ran the test at driver default is useless.


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Just settings you made in CCC i see... like disabling tessellation (The very basic reason why this test is so heavy). For all other immature comments i wont respond, way too low.
> Next time show some default setting results, not ones created by manipulations to add 25-33% extra score. If someone is a "nub" sir, might as well be you.
> This thread contains apples-to-apples comparisons (all at 3 presets of settings, no extra manipulation BS), so you might as well just run the test at 800X600 just to show-off with a big number.


 nub thats called cheating im running the test at defualt setting call AMD a cheater cuz there the on that added it in there settings 



EarthDog said:


> +1 man... this place just does not REMOTELY understand benchmarking. The vantage thread allows PhysX for pete's sake.
> 
> Its the same reason why dragsters have nothing inside it except what is needed to get down he track. Gut the fat for it to run fast.
> 
> The benchmark was run at default settings. Running at 8x600 is not default.






AnomalouS said:


> DOM... How the heck... 1400MHz core? LN2? What voltage if I dare ask?
> 
> * i know this is old...


ln2 like around 1.5 been so long lol


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> nub thats called cheating im running the test at defualt setting call AMD a cheater cuz there the on that added it in there settings



Fo'Sho' bro, only cuz u said so, i wont Dis bro. Have a gr8 time haxing the sys bro. no h8 for ze nubs bro.

*Idontwannaliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't see any rules stating you can't turn off tesselation. This isn't some official compilation or anything, I don't see a problem.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2012)

Not complaining, nothing against the rules, sure, but at least mention you made the image quility into raw sh*t so people won't think that this is the performance under default settings.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

Meh, you do what you can to achieve the highest score. It's fun.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

These sorts of arguments are why I stopped benching.


To make accurate compares, default settings all around should be used. I subscribe to this camp, because many people will take benchmarking scores to relate gaming expereince/performance. 


However, when benchmarking for the highest score, anything goes, as long as everyone has access to the tweak. Disabling tesselation is one of those tweaks, and Futuremark realizes this, and as such, tests with tesselation disabled in CCC will show that tesselation has been disabled when viewed on the ORB, so this practice is fine for me.

It's also very common to change LOD levels, and this is one tweak i do not find OK, but many will do it for the extra points. There is no way to know this tweak was enabled other than by viewing the benchmark when it's run, or if the person running the benchmark is open with all settings used, and not everyone is honest about using this one.

Since I am now doing reviews, and want to relate performance as the end user will get when gaming or other such "normal" things, I've stopped "extreme benchmarking" for scores, stopped posting in threads like this, and disabled my score reporting in HWBOT. I want to appeal to the larger gernal public, and not the niche of enthusiasts that do "extreme benchmarking".

At the same time though, I 100% expect guys to do whatever they can to get a bigger score in threads like this, and have no issue with them enjoying tweaking for points. If more people were honest about the tweaks they used, rather than holding the info back as "an advantage", then there'd be no issues about any of this at all, but that's how it works when people keep secrets. 


I am not one of these people.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought, that a least in part, this thread was to see the relative performance of video cards.  To do this things would have to be done on as equal a basis as possible.  I thought quality of hardware and overclocking were the only variables.

Now I understand what this and other threads are about.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

Big deal.   If someone wants to make a 3D Mark 11 thread with particular guidelines they are always welcome to do just that.



cadaveca said:


> These sorts of arguments are why I stopped benching.
> 
> 
> To make accurate compares, default settings all around should be used. I subscribe to this camp, because many people will take benchmarking scores to relate gaming expereince/performance.
> ...



Thanks for your nice story. Like I said, it's for fun, taking things like this seriously is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|HD7970's|1250/1800|18695|i7 2600K@5GHz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46593&stc=1&d=1333995197



Nice score Dom!  thanks for rising up to the challenge 

Although, IMHO I think turning tesselation off sort of defeats the purpose of running 3DMark 11 as it specifically mentions tesselation as a feature right before each test, so basically what you're doing is running it in DX10 mode  perhaps we should open a different ladder for benchies run without tesselation, like we did for the ppl who use vantage with PhysX enabled 

This is  just a suggestion, not accusing anybody of cheating, just my $0.02, not looking to start an argument 

I wonder how high my cards would score if Nvidia gave me the option of turning tesselation off, nothing wrong with some healthy competition, props to AMD for giving you guys that option, cheers


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> Thanks for your nice story. Like I said, it's for fun, taking things like this seriously is a waste of time and energy.



You're not a reviewer, so I do not expect you to take it seriously, but when results are put into question, I have interest, period. Accurate result reporting is what makes or breaks what I do here on TPU. You just enforce the forum rules.

That said you are right, and like I said, I expect certain things in threads like this, and I do not think they detract from their purpose.


You and I both have opinions on the subject...neither is correct for everyone. And neither carries any less merit.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You're not a reviewer, so I do not expect you to take it seriously, but when results are put into question, I have interest, period. Accurate result reporting is what makes or breaks what I do here on TPU. You just enforce the forum rules.
> 
> That said you are right, and like I said, I expect certain things in threads like this, and I do not think they detract from their purpose.
> 
> ...



Like I said, I don't care. Being a reviewer or whatever has nothing to do with this thread.  I'm quite comfortable with my level of knowledge and I really don't need some "reviewer" to tell me otherwise. I really have no idea what your post, what I do or what you do has to do with this thread. I suppose it's an attempt to validate yourself and point me out as some sort of rule enforcer? Meh, don't care. Post results.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

Grouchy this morning? lulz.

DJ Electric is a reviewer, hence his similar opinion to my own. That is all. I was responding to HIM in my original post this morning, not you. YOU have nothing to do with it, until you commented on my post. 

Don'y get me wrong, I'm not complaining about any of the results here, nor am I complaining at all. Just stating it is what it is, and arguing about results is pointless...not sure where you play in that.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't see any rules stating you can't turn off tesselation. This isn't some official compilation or anything, I don't see a problem.





cadaveca said:


> Grouchy this morning? lulz.
> 
> DJ Electric is a reviewer, hence his similar opinion to my own. That is all. I was responding to HIM in my original post this morning, not you. YOU have nothing to do with it, until you commented on my post.
> 
> Don'y get me wrong, I'm not complaining about any of the results here, nor am I complaining at all. Just stating it is what it is, and arguing about results is pointless...not sure where you play in that.



Read my initial post about the subject. Internet validity verified.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2012)

Time to hug and get back to posting more scores, or I'll report you all


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> Big deal.



Big deal.  Well, gee, have to say I don't much care what you consider a big deal.  

Have a right to my opinion.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 9, 2012)

this is why benching against yourself is more fun. Seeing if youre uber lucky "I can't believe it didn't crash during that run" was really all your rig had. To me if the clock isn't 100% stable but the bench completes, fair game. If there's a setting tweak that gives you an edge , fair game. (ala nvidia physx in vantage). If you bench it outside in negative 20 degrees, fair game. If you're using "pay to win" hardware, fair game. If you can pump throw mod after mod after mod at it, fair game. If it only works once, fair game. 

and etc.


It's benching, not reviewing. Think of it like a quarter mile run. I don't care if you put the pistons through the block and the driveshaft snapped at the finish line. If you crossed, it counts.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Not complaining, nothing against the rules, sure, but at least mention you made the image quility into raw sh*t so people won't think that this is the performance under default settings.


LOL, you want "raw shit" as you so eloquently put? Try changing LOD settings for the older benchmarks. Lowering everything that we are, like tess and IQ, you still know EXACTLY what the scene is rendering. You mess with LOD, and you cant tell anything in the image. 



15th Warlock said:


> Nice score Dom!  thanks for rising up to the challenge
> 
> Although, IMHO I think turning tesselation off sort of defeats the purpose of running 3DMark 11 as it specifically mentions tesselation as a feature right before each test, so basically what you're doing is running it in DX10 mode  perhaps we should open a different ladder for benchies run without tesselation, like we did for the ppl who use vantage with PhysX enabled
> 
> ...


At Hwbot, where benchmarkers go to party and live by official rules, it is a point of contention as well. The problem they were having is that its an option in the control panel which they deemed legal.

The only people that have the option to run without tesselation are AMD users. Currently, easily, like what people here would know, Nvidia does not have the ability to disable Tesselation via software.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> It's benching, not reviewing. Think of it like a quarter mile run. I don't care if you put the pistons through the block and the driveshaft snapped at the finish line. If you crossed, it counts.



That's exactly my point. My only request is that guys list the tweaks, and Dumo's doing just that. Most of them, like Dumo's turning off tesselation, are things I know about, and expect. Everyone should be using it; it gives me about 1500 points in this bench, with HD6950  lulz. I won't turn off tesselation for gaming.

DJ-Electric and I, being reviewers, use this bench for other things.  I mean really, as a fair compare, you'd need to use the same driver and stuff. That's far too much work.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Im a reviewer and use this bench for other things as well. I also happen to be balls deep in benchmarking at hwbot. best of both worlds.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a degree from a University where reviewing and critiquing was a part of my syllabus. I own and operate a successful. business where I deal with specifications and tolerances constantly. I thought this was a share something about yourself time but it has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2012)

Can we just drop it? this argument seems really unnecessary...
let the guy post his results and get 5000K on pacman-quality image, i stopped caring by now.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

It wasnt necessary to bring it up in the first place Dj...but you broke that up with your post about it in the first place. hahaha!

But before you continue to go off on 'pac-man' quality image, try disabling yourself and see the difference and lowering IQ. Its really not that much. IN heaven the biggest difference in IQ with tesselation gone is the size of the rocks in the first scene. Otherwise, good luck at noticing a difference (obviously there are some, but you have demonstrated dramatic license, so am I). 



> but that's how it works when people keep secrets.


Yeah like the disable tesselation thing is hidden in some super secret menu? or the "quality" vs "performance" isnt blatently obvious in CCC/NvCP either.

Anyhoo, back to the regularly scheduled programming. Reviewers go review since you dont know benchmarking well. Leave the benching to people that do it, sort of well.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 9, 2012)

To be honest with you I didn't even know AMD had that advantage until Dom brought it up a few pages back, we can always do two ladders like we did for Vantage and PhysX, I think that would be the most fair thing to do, if ppl are getting over 1500 more points just by disabling tesselation like cadaveca says, then that makes a big difference in your results.

The way I've always benchmarked is by resetting all driver features to default before running any particular benchmark to make it a level field, but even then there are specific IQ settings that are enabled or disabled by default by either Nvidia and AMD, so I think we are probably never going to agree on this.

If AMD gives this option to their users, then the more power to them, I just agree with cadaveca about ppl reporting such "tweaks" like Dom did, we did the same for Vantage and PhysX and IBT and AVX, so why not do it with '11, that would put an end to this argument


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats the problem with threads like these...the point is to get the highest score but those that are not in the know, start them expecting something different. Clearly, to me, the point was NEVER to measure apples to apples. As there are system differences from ram speed (which matters on some benchmarks... OH DID I GIVE OUT ANOTHER SECRET?!!!!), CPU speed, drivers, OS, etc. So if those who start threads like this, or even THOUGHT threads like this could compare ANYTHING outside of the who can get the highest score, is crazy talk. If that was the goal, it should have been stated with rules defined from the get go. Otherwise, as it should be, its a free for all to get the highest scores you can in any way possible. Be it extreme cooling (wonder why that wasnt brought up?) Different drivers, different settings in the drivers, etc. I mean who goes to the drag strip to race against ONLY stock camaros oh yeah, thats called bracket racing (you get the point - bracket racing = similar times, not cars).

My advice is to leave this thread as is. And if you want something to compare settings to, start another thread. GL.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 9, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Thats the problem with threads like these...the point is to get the highest score but those that are not in the know, start them expecting something different. Clearly, to me, the point was NEVER to measure apples to apples. As there are system differences from ram speed (which matters on some benchmarks... OH DID I GIVE OUT ANOTHER SECRET?!!!!), CPU speed, drivers, OS, etc. So if those who start threads like this, or even THOUGHT threads like this could compare ANYTHING outside of the who can get the highest score, is crazy talk. If that was the goal, it should have been stated with rules defined from the get go. Otherwise, as it should be, its a free for all to get the highest scores you can in any way possible. Be it extreme cooling (wonder why that wasnt brought up?) Different drivers, different settings in the drivers, etc. I mean who goes to the drag strip to race against ONLY stock camaros oh yeah, thats called bracket racing (you get the point).
> 
> My advice is to leave this thread as is. And if you want something to compare settings to, start another thread. GL.



Sure, it's not my thread, and there's no rules against these "tweaks" so, whatever, I'll just keep posting my results in it  besides, I run these benches for the thrill of seeing my system pushed to the max without crashing, like yogurt says  comparing my results to others is just icing on the cake  like I said before, nothing bad with some healthy competition. 

I was just making a suggestion to end the argument, I'm not gonna start a new bench thread just because of that, so whatever floats your boat I guess  

Peace


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2012)

Wait till I put them on my 5.8 2600k boohaha


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 9, 2012)

At the most competitive level it does seem like an unfair advantage if AMD has an option that will increase score of this benchmark.


Since we all know about this AMD trick to increase score I think it would help if AMD card owners share if they disable tesselation in their scores.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> At the most competitive level it does seem like an unfair advantage if AMD has an option that will increase score of this benchmark.



I would say that is not true, as Nvidia cards have for a long time had a higher score advantage due to the physx processing onboard.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I would say that is not true, as Nvidia cards have for a long time had a higher score advantage due to the physx processing onboard.





Look what happened with Vantage.  The bench marking community came to the conclusion that it was fair to rewrite vantage so as to make it a fair competition.


----------



## DOM (Apr 10, 2012)

If you don't like it why don't you ppl make your own ?

I'm sure its already a pita to get this one updated why make him work harder ??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## EarthDog (Apr 10, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> At the most competitive level it does seem like an unfair advantage if AMD has an option that will increase score of this benchmark.
> 
> 
> Since we all know about this AMD trick to increase score I think it would help if AMD card owners share if they disable tesselation in their scores.


Thats funny, myself and DOM compete at the 'highest level' in that we both have used LN2 and the like and participate at Hwbot.org. Its legal there. Its not liked per say, but seeing as how its a CCC function, its legal there. 

Leave this thread as is.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL. When is debating ever going to end. It doesnt matter what subject it is, theres always a debate.  Whos right and whos wrong? Does it really matter? Let the debate continue...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 10, 2012)

There's been over three pages of arguing over the validity of the results, this thread was supposed to be here for us to post our results and nothing else, got something else to say post it in another thread, let's move on people.

This is a quote from the very first post in this thread to remind you guys why we are here:



AthlonX2 said:


> *This thread is for posting your scores, not complaining about the benchmark or its methods.*


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 10, 2012)

I blame Dj for starting it...He opened the flood gates.


----------



## DOM (Apr 11, 2012)

well the new 2600K is hooked up to the SS, but dont think the 80f+ in the garage is going to let me oc the cards to high 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2327512


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 11, 2012)

Texas summers... Its still 65F in the (finished) basement. 

Lets see what 55x and 7870 will do sometime.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> DJ-Electric and I, being reviewers, use this bench for other things.  I mean really, as a fair compare, you'd need to use the same driver and stuff. That's far too much work.





cadaveca said:


> You're not a reviewer, so I do not expect you to take it seriously, but when results are put into question, I have interest, period.





cadaveca said:


> Since I am now doing reviews, and want to relate performance as the end user will get when gaming or other such "normal" things, I've stopped "extreme benchmarking" for scores, stopped posting in threads like this, and disabled my score reporting in HWBOT.




So hey, Cadaveca...Are you a reviewer?

Hey look everybody... Cadaveca is a reviewer!  He reviews stuff. On the interwebs. Reviewing things is what he does.

LOL. Just B/S'ing. Funny stuff.

Also, I am re-benching my rig with all these tweeks I really thought we were supposed to run default.


----------



## DOM (Apr 11, 2012)

you are running it a default, these are driver settings nothing special...  

and i failed yesterday it was to hot to run the 2 cards on stock cooling most i got was 1125 17k 

might bring in the lil bench table into the livingroom


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So hey, Cadaveca...Are you a reviewer?
> 
> Hey look everybody... Cadaveca is a reviewer!  He reviews stuff. On the interwebs. Reviewing things is what he does.
> 
> ...



You jelly?

At least I recognized what DOM was doing from the get go. Since, because I review hardware, I run this bench nearly 100 times a week, if not more, and I know it pretty well.

The whole issue over tweaking, even on HWBOT, is that tweaks need to be shared, so they can be validated as genuine. This is the pursuit of points, after all, not image quality. Turning off tesselation should be a given. I did for my own score in here with my 5870.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 12, 2012)

I review hardware too,at the same time I dont care about who cheats,lol


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I review hardware too,at the same time I dont care about who cheats,lol



Yeah, I'm the bad guy for maintaining honesty and integrity. 


Really though, I don't care either. So much so that I don't even post scores any more unless it's in a review. It's the bickering over what's OK and what's not that's tiring.

I'm waiting for someone to figure out how to do the same on nVidia, as that's be killer for their scores, too. It's not a small tweak advantage. I think the discovery and letting everyone know about the tweaks is more fun than getting the results, but ya need the results to see if it's worthwhile.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You jelly?



A little.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I'm the bad guy for maintaining honesty and integrity.
> 
> 
> Really though, I don't care either. So much so that I don't even post scores any more unless it's in a review. It's the bickering over what's OK and what's not that's tiring.
> ...


In fairness, the bickering is mostly here... with people who just arent aware of Hwbot, their benchmarks and rules which essentially those in the know are governed by. 

I shuld probably post a score before I get the b7 hammer ehh?


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I'm the bad guy for maintaining honesty and integrity.
> 
> 
> Really though, I don't care either. So much so that I don't even post scores any more unless it's in a review. It's the bickering over what's OK and what's not that's tiring.
> ...



there has been someone on hwbot that found a way but it was said to be illegal 

and like on hwbot heaven benchmark he scored 3k with a avg oc on a 580 when the wr for a 580 was 2700, so if nvidia added that to there drivers it would really kill AMD


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2012)

*Add me plz :d*

new score 


DOM|HD7970's|1250/1800|18830|i7 2600K@5.2GHz


----------



## Akrian (Apr 12, 2012)

Grrrr I want those 12.4 beta to get certified already!!! >_<

for the time being

Akrian|HD7970x3|1201/1630|19533| i7 2600k @ 4.8 ghz|




Ok, this is some sort of medival witchery : whooshed through Heaven 3.0 for 30 minutes on 1201/1700 ( did two sets of those for two days). Then did 3dmark11 extreme preset -> no issues. Did 3dmark11 performance -> bam froze. Performance max stable at current settings ( defalut mem voltage and 1.225v on core through afterburner or trixx) is 1201/1640. 0_o why ? Why extreme preset work great, but performance preset fails 0_o . Ehh back to drowing board on my oc.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 12, 2012)

DOM said:


> there has been someone on hwbot that found a way but it was said to be illegal
> 
> and like on hwbot heaven benchmark he scored 3k with a avg oc on a 580 when the wr for a 580 was 2700, so if nvidia added that to there drivers it would really kill AMD



we had our physx fun with vantage, now it's AMD's turn. Seems fair to me.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2012)

i just took a quick run with 3DMark11, i didn't bother to find my serial on my email so i just ran it.

puma99dk|GTX 680|1006/1502|8652|i5-2500K@4.5GHz




but i dunno why my GPU core clock only took 705mhz but i guess that's the new Nvidia thing it does to find out how much performance it needs to run it, i dunno


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 13, 2012)

FM needs to update their capture application for the 680... not because of the card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2012)

Drama over numbers  moves on :shadedshu


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Drama over numbers  moves on :shadedshu



so u think, my score is fine when u see my system specs?


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2012)

DOM|HD7970's|1250/1800|18987|i7 2600K@5GHz





seems mem oc helps also 1866 vs 2133


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 14, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|HD7970's|1250/1800|18987|i7 2600K@5GHz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46643&stc=1&d=1334361784
> 
> seems mem oc helps also 1866 vs 2133


*Nice DOM! Now lets see the 20K mark! It's Going to be a hard grab bro!*


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 14, 2012)

I see our very own MY Dog here in TPU has top spot in the benchmark ticker 
Look


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2012)

puma99dk|GTX 680|1006/1502|9204|i5-2500K@4,5GHz





this here is version 1.0.2, my first run was with version 1.0.3.


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2012)

im getting there 

but only got one mb right now so no 5.8


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## EarthDog (Apr 21, 2012)

What happened to GPUz? LOL


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> What happened to GPUz? LOL



I don't know, the damn thing will not work on this setup.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2012)

Stripped os?


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 22, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/Capture354.jpg



Where the hell you get an IVB CPU man??? Nice score!


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 22, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Where the hell you get an IVB CPU man??? Nice score!



Thanks!

All I can say is it came out of HK.



EarthDog said:


> Stripped os?



It's not stripped, at first I thought maybe the intel igpu drivers were the problem but uninstalling them didn't help.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 22, 2012)

ebay ftw i know a few guys in the uk with them too from the same guy :thumb:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3205771;jsessionid=5youu1qhel0x9awm6454edhk

i forgot to screenshot it but with the new drivers its the fastest 460 lol.

would run again but z77 mobo is holding sandybridge cpu back with stupid bios limiting full load watts @130 :facepalm:


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 22, 2012)

And... you don't have lucid virtu MVP witch dramatically increases the score. tested with GTX570SOC, score went from 6800 to 9000


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Thanks!
> It's not stripped, at first I thought maybe the intel igpu drivers were the problem but uninstalling them didn't help.



tried disabling the Intel GPU in the bios? i did that myself bcs it had gived me BSOD once when i tried to install the driver 

and since i don't use Virtu and i use Cuda/PhysX i don't find the need for Virtu.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 22, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> tried disabling the Intel GPU in the bios? i did that myself bcs it had gived me BSOD once when i tried to install the driver
> 
> and since i don't use Virtu and i use Cuda/PhysX i don't find the need for Virtu.



I did disable it, but not until after I had installed the AMD drivers, which was a pain.

Maybe I just need to do a reinstall of the AMD drivers to fix it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> I did disable it, but not until after I had installed the AMD drivers, which was a pain.
> 
> Maybe I just need to do a reinstall of the AMD drivers to fix it.



maybe, could be why.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> And... you don't have lucid virtu MVP witch dramatically increases the score. tested with GTX570SOC, score went from 6800 to 9000



i know dude but i wasnt trying to beat it with lucid


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 26, 2012)

This isn't for world record.  If you have Virtu magic on Z77 use it.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 27, 2012)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3286460;jsessionid=1tw1xyypr6lc41dwqjqi3twtvu






P6286 3DMarks

thats with the lucid mvp voodoo xD


reran it and got 6390 :lol:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3286539;jsessionid=4g4cr3ka0qe21kqflm3h6rgar


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 3, 2012)

BarbaricSoul|HD5870's CrossfireX|885/1225|8979|i7 2600K@4.7GHz


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3331928


----------



## TRWOV (May 20, 2012)

TRWOV|Sapphire HD6850|920/1150|P4267|Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3.1Ghz






Max OC with Trixx on the stock voltage.  

I set the Turbocore at x33 but most of the time the CPU runs at 3.1Ghz with the four cores active. 3dmark detects it as 3.2Ghz at startup (x32).


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3286460;jsessionid=1tw1xyypr6lc41dwqjqi3twtvu
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46839&stc=1&d=1335521203
> 
> ...



How do you use lucid mvp voodoo? I have a 2700K and MaximusIV extreme z68 board and it doesn't have a vga plugin on the mobo 

Any specific version of Lucid I should use? atm I don't have the CPU's gpu enabled in the bios or the driver installed.. I'm kinda curious about this.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2012)

Finally broke the 12K barrier 

Found out Power play on the 2nd gpu was at default 0% setting and couldn't be changed at idle. I had to fire up OCCT Gpu 3D bench and while it was running go and change the 2nd gpu Power play setting to 18% to match the gpu #1 setting so it would stick.

Fullinfusion|GIGABYTE HD6990|1000|1505|P12011|Intel Core I7-2700 @ 5.3Ghz


----------



## SonDa5 (May 26, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> How do you use lucid mvp voodoo? I have a 2700K and MaximusIV extreme z68 board and it doesn't have a vga plugin on the mobo
> 
> Any specific version of Lucid I should use? atm I don't have the CPU's gpu enabled in the bios or the driver installed.. I'm kinda curious about this.





That is a flavor of lucid Virtu that is only available on the Z77 motherboards.  Seems to add close to 2000 points to 3dMark11 scores.


----------



## Jetster (May 26, 2012)

Use 3DMark 11


----------



## skaerials (May 26, 2012)

*First run with gtx 670*

Add Me:

skaerials|GTX 670|1045/1647|9532|i7-970@4.0GHz


----------



## Sinzia (May 26, 2012)

Sinzia | Galaxy GTX680 | 1200 (boost)/2002 (memory)| P9335 | 2600k @4.6GHz


----------



## g30rg1e (May 28, 2012)

*add me please *

g30rg1e | GTX 590 | 835/1835 | 9720 | i7-920@4.0GHz


----------



## 20mmrain (May 28, 2012)

SLI EVGA GTX 680 




Single EVGA GTX 680 

I know this is not in the correct format. But these are not the scores I want posted yet. I will go again later today. Just wanted to do a little sharing.


----------



## t_ski (May 29, 2012)

Stock run with a new card added:

t_ski|Three 7970's|925/1375|18006|i7-3930K@stock[/QUOTE]


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Stock run with a new card added:
> 
> t_ski|Three 7970's|925/1375|18006|i7-3930K@stock



http://img.techpowerup.org/120528/Stock-18006.png[/QUOTE]

Nice run


----------



## MetalRacer (May 30, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus GTX680|1285/1635|10695|i7 2600K@5.0GHz


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 2, 2012)

bpGT64|2x GTX 670|1179 Core/1552 Mem|P16701|i7 3930k @ 4.5Ghz






http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=120601/BOOMp16701.jpg


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 3, 2012)

the54thvoid|Powercolor HD7970 LCS|1300 core/1600 mem|P10913|i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 3, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus GTX680 CUII TOP|1311/1602|12208|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a nice card there Metal
Nice clock on that 3930K as well!


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 9, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus GTX680 CUII TOP|1311/1602|12208|i7 3930K@5.25GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120603/Capture008.jpg





Nice.  What was your graphics line score?


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Work in progress don't bother putting up on the list.  Just wanted to share my results so far with my new Sapphire HD7950 950mhz Edition.

First Performance score over 11,000.







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3614346


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Looks like a nice card there Metal
> Nice clock on that 3930K as well!


Thanks man!

I have another 3930k coming hopefully it will be an even better one.



SonDa5 said:


> Nice.  What was your graphics line score?



I don't know what it was with that run, I was using the first first version of 3D11 and it dosn't display the info.


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2012)

DOM|HD7970|1320/1850|12668|i7 3770K @ 4.7GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3607630


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|HD7970|1320/1850|12668|i7 3770K @ 4.7GHz
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3607630
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47447&stc=1&d=1339289126



Dom is that still on ur Gene-Z/Gen3? ^^;


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> Dom is that still on ur Gene-Z/Gen3? ^^;



with the M5Gene


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2012)

JrRacinFan|GTX460 SLI|800/1Ghz|7164|i7 2600K @ 4GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 10, 2012)

MetalRacer|SLI Asus GTX680 CUII TOP|1272/1565|19327|i7 3930K@5.25GHz


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 14, 2012)

SonDa5| Xfire 2xSapphire HD7950 950 mhz Edition|1200/1450&1300\1575|P15081|i53570K@4.8GHZ







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3649832


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 23, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus 7970|1300/1940|13334|i7 3930K@5.4GHz


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 24, 2012)

TRWOV|Sapphire HD6950 2GB (1408 shaders)|860/1300|5233|Core i5-2320 @ 3.1GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 8, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus 5850|1050/1360|6478|i7 3930K@5.5GHz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Stock clocks*
Brandonwh64|5770 Xfire|850/1200|5475|i7 2600K@4.5GHz


----------



## Jegergrim (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure if this is OT, but I have a 2500k, and only seem to get around 800 in physics score and 1100 in combined score with an XFX 7950 900mhz/1350mhz... I  can't seem to figure out why though..


----------



## R00kie (Jul 9, 2012)

gdallsk|HD5870|890/1250|P3900|Q6600@3.11GHz






gdallsk|HD5770|850/1200|P2210|E5200@2500MHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *Stock clocks*
> Brandonwh64|5770 Xfire|850/1200|5475|i7 2600K@4.5GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120709/5770xfire3dmark11.png


You're matching the 560 Ti.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You're matching the 560 Ti.



I tried Ocing the cards to what justin had the XFX but MSI afterburner only OC's one card?


----------



## DOM (Jul 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I tried Ocing the cards to what justin had the XFX but MSI afterburner only OC's one card?



do you have this checked ?


----------



## Jegergrim (Jul 9, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> Not sure if this is OT, but I have a 2500k, and only seem to get around 800 in physics score and 1100 in combined score with an XFX 7950 900mhz/1350mhz... I  can't seem to figure out why though..



It seems running System Info from futuremark in administration mode, fixes this problem, I'm back on a 6400 physics score , just for future reference...


----------



## rodrigox (Jul 26, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|Asus 5850|1050/1360|6478|i7 3930K@5.5GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120707/Capture483.jpg



Did u setted in catalyst option tesselation to 2x instead of AMD Optimized?


----------



## rodrigox (Jul 26, 2012)

Cba.. Cant OC this card at all...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

rodrigox said:


> [url]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6713/3dmarkscoregpustocki575.png[/URL]
> 
> Cba.. Cant OC this card at all...



You have the wrong thread, this is 3dmark11


----------



## rodrigox (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You have the wrong thread, this is 3dmark11



yea, soz about. Some mod move my post to Vantage topic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

rodrigox said:


> yea, soz about. Some mod move my post to Vantage topic.



Here is the thread you are looking for

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110050


----------



## D007 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh nooess. I forgot I need to do this for my 680 now.. XD.. 
Here we go again....


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2012)

puma99dk|GTX680|1006/1502|8652|i5-2500K@4.5GHz


----------



## Frenzic (Aug 15, 2012)

Frenzic|7970GHZE|1200|1500|i7-2600K@4.5

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4122557


----------



## SilverSliver (Sep 1, 2012)

SilverSliver|XFX 6950 2GB|1000|1450|i7-2600K@4.8


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Sep 5, 2012)

p3gaz_001|Zotac GTX680 (reference) SLI|1219|2332|1654|i7-3930K@5.1Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4308524


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 16, 2012)

Laurijan|Intel HD Graphics 4000|650/2000|756|i5 3570K@4.2GHz


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Single HD7950 rocking with i5-3570k and MSI MPower Z77.






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4409816


----------



## DOM (Sep 16, 2012)

What does it score with out mvp Sonda5 ?


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 16, 2012)

DOM said:


> What does it score with out mvp Sonda5 ?



My best run without the MVP boost that I did on an MSI Z68 GD65 G3.







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3614346


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 17, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Single HD7950 rocking with i5-3570k and MSI MPower Z77.
> 
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/BLACKZ77Mpower/MpowerZ77Virtu3dmark11.jpg
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4409816



Was wondering how you pulled that off with a single 7950 but then saw you were running http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.shtml

"This result is invalid as Virtu MVP HyperFormance was enabled. Please turn off Virtu MVP and re-run the benchmark.

This message can appear only with motherboards that support Lucidlogix Virtu MVP HyperFormance technology. HyperFormance modifies the rendering in Futuremark benchmarks in a way that makes the score unsuitable for comparing system performance with results that do not use it. You should disable HyperFormance in Virtu control panel and re-run the benchmark to get a score that can be used for comparisons.

Scores obtained with HyperFormance enabled are not accepted for Futuremark Hall of Fame and cannot participate in any benchmarking contests run by Futuremark."


Now on your second run, still modified "Benchmark tessellation load modified by AMD Catalyst driver, result invalid. Check your video driver settings." GREAT numbers from the card BTW but unless the benchmark is run valid, then the numbers have no meaning when comparing systems.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 22, 2012)

Laurijan|ASUS GTX560Ti TOP|900/1050/1800|5179|i5 3570K@4.2GHz


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 30, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Was wondering how you pulled that off with a single 7950 but then saw you were running http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.shtml
> 
> "This result is invalid as Virtu MVP HyperFormance was enabled. Please turn off Virtu MVP and re-run the benchmark.
> 
> ...




All this means is that Futuremark doesn't know what to make of the system settings.

My score without Virtu MVP is acceptable at HWbot.org.   It's a legit score.  True FPS achieved by HD7950 and driver power.  It's a good score as far as the world record books at HWbot.org.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 1, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> All this means is that Futuremark doesn't know what to make of the system settings.
> 
> My score without Virtu MVP is acceptable at HWbot.org.   It's a legit score.  True FPS achieved by HD7950 and driver power.  It's a good score as far as the world record books at HWbot.org.



of course its legit, I don't see how being able to combine your integrated with your discreet should count against you. "hey your integrated should be idling and doing nothing" seems like a childish argument imo. Kinda like "hey my run was at stock, you shouldn't be able to overclock"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2012)

Brandonwh64|6950 2GB Xfire *Both Unlocked*|840|1300|i7-2600K@4.5


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 10, 2012)

is this thread going to be updated?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2012)

Jetster|7950|1035/1275|P8277|i5 2500K@4.5


----------



## t_ski (Oct 10, 2012)

p3gaz_001 said:


> is this thread going to be updated?



Probably not.  I think the last update was July.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 13, 2012)

p3gaz_001 said:


> is this thread going to be updated?



Thread updated.

Please fix your post so I can add it to the board.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 13, 2012)

Durvelle27|HD 6950 2GB|900/1400|M5A97 EVO|FX 4100@4.6GHz


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 20, 2012)

Exodusprime1337|2x hd7970 3GB|1150/1600|15601|I7 2700k@4700Mhz


----------



## Phusius (Oct 20, 2012)

sahexy numbers there prime, prob double mine, i dont bench anymore so i dunno what my new 7950 would get


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 20, 2012)

Phusius said:


> sahexy numbers there prime, prob double mine, i dont bench anymore so i dunno what my new 7950 would get



Thank you Phusius, just got the second card about 2 hours ago.  Made a special trip to Microcenter for it.  Been dying to go back crossfire.. makes my gigantic case look like there is hardware in it lol.


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad to get AMD - AMD on the single gpu board even if I am last... I feel so lonely lol This test run was done tonight 10-23-12. Would rather not screen shot all my software with the date and time so hopefully that is OK.

Garage1217|XFX GHZ 7970|1250/1725|9153|FX-8150 @4.8GHz


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2012)

DOM|HD7970|1345/1900|14303|i7 3770K 4.9GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 25, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|HD7970|1345/1900|14303|i7 3770K 4.9GHz
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u6948/image_id_856489.pjpeg



Good score DOM! 

I really want to try those 12.11 drivers out but my R4E mobo died.


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice run!


----------



## Phusius (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4748579

I am quite proud of my 10,800 GPU score on a 7950.  

its officially my baby, and will be buried in my coffin with me, my sapphire 5770 and 7950


----------



## Frenzic (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, My new score with the new drivers  i7-2600k @4.5 | HD 7970 GHz Ed | Core @1200MHz | Memory @Stock.

3DMarks = 11026

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726155


----------



## Phusius (Oct 25, 2012)

Frenzic said:


> Hi, My new score with the new drivers  i7-2600k @4.5 | HD 7970 GHz Ed | Core @1200MHz | Memory @Stock.
> 
> 3DMarks = 11026
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726155



Sexy, I am only 600 points behind you in GPU score, and mine only cost $269.99 free ship after rebates


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 25, 2012)

Garage1217|XFX GHZ 7970|1250/1725|9891|FX-8150 @4.8GHz

Wow... 12.11 was quite an amazing improvement! Exact same settings I went from this...






To this....





The fun part was... when comparing to similar systems, I am the first to hit this level it seems...




I verified it by running it twice and the results jumped to 2. Nothing amazing for the intel guys but pretty happy with my rig!  ...


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Good score DOM!
> 
> I really want to try those 12.11 drivers out but my R4E mobo died.


how did it die ? 

I got a asrock OCF  now for my bench rig that was run on MVG main rig had to turn off AntiVirus to let it run XD


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2012)

TRWOV|Sapphire HD6950 2GB (1408 shaders) |875/1350|5506|Core i5-2320 @ 3.5GHz


----------



## Frenzic (Oct 25, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Sexy, I am only 600 points behind you in GPU score, and mine only cost $269.99 free ship after rebates



Yer thats well nice, those 7950's are working wonders


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2012)

t_ski|3x7970|925/1375|17914|3930K @ stock (3.8GHz)






These are the new 12.11 beta drivers


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 25, 2012)

They are obnoxious in 3d11 arent they? 7850 went from 7.7 to 8.8k at the same clocks.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 25, 2012)

DOM said:


> how did it die ?
> 
> I got a asrock OCF  now for my bench rig that was run on MVG main rig had to turn off AntiVirus to let it run XD



The last time benched on it back in July everything was fine, but when I tried to fire it up last week it wouldn't post.

I just pulled my MVE out of the daily driver yesterday and replaced it with the MIVE, I think I'll put the 7970 in tonight and see what kind of score I can get.


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> The last time benched on it back in July everything was fine, but when I tried to fire it up last week it wouldn't post.
> 
> I just pulled my MVE out of the daily driver yesterday and replaced it with the MIVE, I think I'll put the 7970 in tonight and see what kind of score I can get.



you dont use sub zero cooling right ?

doesnt the MVE have dual bios ? or it didnt even power up at all ?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> They are obnoxious in 3d11 arent they? 7850 went from 7.7 to 8.8k at the same clocks.



My 3dmv score actually dropped a little, but yeah - these went up quite a bit, and everything's at stock.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 26, 2012)

DOM said:


> you dont use sub zero cooling right ?
> 
> doesnt the MVE have dual bios ? or it didnt even power up at all ?



It does have an SS unit for cooling, but its insulated well and condensation hasn't ever been a problem.

Switching between the two BIOS chips doesn't help.

When I power it up the fans spin up for a second it then shuts down and tries again in an endless loop. The debug display never lights up so there are no codes to trouble shoot by.  

I received an RMA yesterday so its going back to Asus.


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2012)

DOM|HD7970|1345/1950|14984|i7 3770K 4.9GHz


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL at these drivers... everyone at the bot is rebenching their 7 series cards... haha!


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, without drivers a card is useless.  If the drivers make the card work better (or more like they should have) then why not re-bench?  My 3DMark score didn't really improve much on crossfire but my cpu was only at 4.2


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2012)

I didnt say there as anything wrong with it...just that it was happening (Im doing it too).


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL at these drivers... everyone at the bot is rebenching their 7 series cards... haha!



Boohaha 

Wish I still had more then one card  

Still not sure if I wanna go get some ln2... LOL


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL, you and I both.. good thing I have a few 7 series cards AND their crossfire counterparts... its too bad they will be on air all around too... grrrrrrrrrr. TIME.. WHY I NO HAZ MOAR?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 26, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|HD7970|1345/1950|14984|i7 3770K 4.9GHz
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u6948/image_id_857372.pjpeg



What voltage you use to get your card that high... And is it stock or extreme cooling(water etc..)


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 26, 2012)

New score with the new drivers
Exodusprime1337|2x hd7970 3GB|1200/1650|16649|I7 2700k@4900Mhz


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, you and I both.. good thing I have a few 7 series cards AND their crossfire counterparts... its too bad they will be on air all around too... grrrrrrrrrr. TIME.. WHY I NO HAZ MOAR?


well got some ln2 

i had 3 7970 but sold 2 them 



exodusprime1337 said:


> What voltage you use to get your card that high... And is it stock or extreme cooling(water etc..)



1.381v on sapphire trixx and on water ek full cover wb


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 27, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1940|13513|i7 2600K@5.2GHz


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 27, 2012)

DOM said:


> well got some ln2
> 
> i had 3 7970 but sold 2 them
> 
> ...



Good to know, i'm ordering 2 ek full cover blocks for my 7970's and probably a new psu as the 880 it's chewing through is getting dangerously close to the cap.  I can break 1000 benching and it's only a 1kw psu.. taking the 80% efficiency into consideration means i'm not over, but i'm close either way.  

Any idea on the safe voltage and temps for air on my cards.  I'm loading about 63 at 1.218v.. i'm worried that other things are not being cooled adequately though, pwms and the like?  using stock cooling of course


----------



## DOM (Oct 27, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Good to know, i'm ordering 2 ek full cover blocks for my 7970's and probably a new psu as the 880 it's chewing through is getting dangerously close to the cap.  I can break 1000 benching and it's only a 1kw psu.. taking the 80% efficiency into consideration means i'm not over, but i'm close either way.
> 
> Any idea on the safe voltage and temps for air on my cards.  I'm loading about 63 at 1.218v.. i'm worried that other things are not being cooled adequately though, pwms and the like?  using stock cooling of course



You can use gpu-z to use the vrm temp and I use 1.3v on msi AB with fan @ 100% fan speed when I oc on air


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 30, 2012)

Weird... I dont break 775W @ THE WALL (90% efficient PSU) with a IB @ 4.9Ghz (1.48v) and 2 7970's at 1250/1700 (1.3v)....Only in Furmark + Prime95 do I do that...


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

Quite pleased with my 8350 - for an AMD rig  
Garage1217|XFX R7970|1260/1725|10698|FX-8350@5ghz


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 8, 2012)

Today tested my card on performance test Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X GHZ Edition 3GB


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 8, 2012)

and what is the best and safest way to overclock?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 8, 2012)

MSI Afterburner is one way to do it. Sapphire Trixx is another (start with that since it matches your brand)


----------



## dumo (Nov 9, 2012)

2X Galaxy White 680 SOC

DUMO|GTX680|1227/1922|19021|i7 3770K @ 5GHz


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome run dumo


----------



## DOM (Nov 11, 2012)

*Add me*

DOM|HD7970|1345/1950|15246|i7 3770K 5.5GHz


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 11, 2012)

Does all motherboard BIos have multipliers that can go higher than 21? because my bios shows only 21.


----------



## DOM (Nov 11, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Does all motherboard BIos have multipliers that can go higher than 21? becuase my bios shows only 21.



i7 920 only goes up to x21


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got my 5GHZ 3570k benching in order.  Will be tweaking this score.






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4951060


----------



## Inioch (Nov 17, 2012)

Inioch|Asus 660 TI OC|1022/1690/1100(boost)|P8137|i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz

Couldn't really get much more from the core, only +55 MHz but memory got a nice +188 MHz. Raising gpu voltage didn't seem to help. Started to push over 70c and throttle down even with manual fan adjustment. Still pretty happy with this.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 19, 2012)

DOM said:


> DOM|HD7970|1345/1950|15246|i7 3770K 5.5GHz
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u6948/image_id_863698.pjpeg


Lulz,  Dom and your 1.62volted core 

Dam man! I always enjoy seeing what you can crank outta your hardware


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Lulz,  Dom and your 1.62volted core
> 
> Dam man! I always enjoy seeing what you can crank outta your hardware



thks 

well idk whats wrong with it but on ln2 its cant take anything over 1.7v 

so it should of been @ 6GHz 

it was my delid cpu on the ss 

and maybe ill put the card on ln2 before the end of the yr see what i can get out of it... its a ref so im hoping for at lest 1500+


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 19, 2012)

DOM said:


> thks
> 
> well idk whats wrong with it but on ln2 its cant take anything over 1.7v
> 
> ...


And what the hell do i SAY TO THAT?

You just blow me away! And here Im trying to get 12K P mode @ 4.8ghz with my 6990 

The latest beta 8 driver has some good numbers compaired to previous drivers...

 last run and up goes the cpu's frequency and see what I can get. I just refuse to get this round of gpu's to run.... Im skipping this gen and waiting till the next gen and then Im going to dump some cash on a new build


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> And what the hell do i SAY TO THAT?
> 
> You just blow me away! And here Im trying to get 12K P mode @ 4.8ghz with my 6990
> 
> ...



did you disable tessellation ? that what i did cuz its allowed at the bot lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 19, 2012)

DOM said:


> did you disable tessellation ? that what i did cuz its allowed at the bot lol


Nope, I never mess with the settings. It's always a standard run. 

I'll give it a go right now and see what happens


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

you do it in CCC.  Leave 3dm11 setting alone.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bored.  Thought I'd see what I could do.

dark2099|HD 7950|1100/1800|P10042|2500K @ 5GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 19, 2012)

*Update* 

Latest CCC beta8 driver 

Fullinfusion|HD 6990|995/1500|P13341|2700K @ 5.3GHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2012)

AthlonX2|GTX470 SLI|675/1700|P9216|2500K @ 4.6GHz


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bored again.

dark2099|HD 7950|1200/1800|P10732|2500K @ 5.2GHz


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2012)

Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Dual X Flex|940/1450|P7251|1055T @3.2Ghz.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2012)

Should be ranking this by graphic score. 

My dual 7950's get 13xxx, same as a single 7970 posted above, but I get 18xxx graphics score, while the 7970 gets 10xxx.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2012)

How unfair. 






erocker|HD 7970|1255/1600|13010|i7 3770K (4 threads) 4.8GHz


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> How unfair.




It's not that it's unfair..it's that it doesn't accurately report system performance using the 3DMarks score. Graphics score, on the other hand...


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's not that it's unfair..it's that it doesn't accurately report system performance using the 3DMarks score. Graphics score, on the other hand...



No no, I completely agree.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 24, 2012)

Free version:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5013139


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 24, 2012)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1940|13805|i7 3770k @4.8GHz


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 26, 2012)

New PR for 3dMark11.

Sapphire HD7950 950mhz Edition
1325/1800
3770k 4.8GHZ

P12,113






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5047572


----------



## Irony (Nov 26, 2012)

Irony|Gigabyte GTX 670 OC|1180/1552|P9364|PII 1090T @4ghz














http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4768593


----------



## Techtu (Nov 29, 2012)

Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Flex|950|1350|7460|AMD 1055T@3.5Ghz


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 2, 2012)

There is a new Sherriff in town. Will shoot for 20,000.... 4.7GHz


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2012)

Sheriff of still losing to dual cards? 

Being serious, nice run on those drivers... what was the CPU clock speed since your screenshot doesnt appear to have it listed (and if that is your score to be put up, I think you are missing the formatting).

Anyway, here is my single card score...:

Earthdog|HIS HD7970 IceQ X2|1263|1802|14209|3770K @ 4.9Ghz


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 2, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Sheriff of still losing to dual cards?
> 
> Being serious, nice run on those drivers... what was the CPU clock speed since your screenshot doesnt appear to have it listed (and if that is your score to be put up, I think you are missing the formatting).
> 
> ...



4.7Ghz dog. Losing to 2 cards? I have 3 LOL/ get a third card laper.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2012)

I was having some fun poking at your score, with 3 cards, losing to 2 cards...I could care less about 3 card scores since I dont (and wont) own that many. That said, push on that CPU a bit more and lean on the core a bit and you should easily best him. 


...though uhh, whats a laper?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 2, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I was having some fun poking at your score, with 3 cards, losing to 2 cards...I could care less about 3 card scores since I dont (and wont) own that many. That said, push on that CPU a bit more and lean on the core a bit and you should easily best him.
> 
> 
> ...though uhh, whats a laper?



I was poking back.. LOL


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, I dont get it... and still have no idea WTF a laper is, LOL!


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah thats weak with 3 cards 

this is old as i dont have 2 cards anymore and not with the 12.11 drivers


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 2, 2012)

DOM said:


> yeah thats weak with 3 cards
> 
> this is old as i dont have 2 cards anymore and not with the 12.11 drivers
> http://img.hwbot.org/u6948/image_id_768750.jpeg





Some people are just jerks. I will leave it at that. Your at 5.3Ghz skippy. I could fire the pot up if necessary and put a can of whip ass at 6Ghz.


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Some people are just jerks. I will leave it at that. Your at 5.3Ghz skippy. I could fire the pot up if necessary and put a can of whip ass at 6Ghz.



umad?

and its on water but i could of done better with 4.8 3770K and 12.11 beta drivers so... you mad


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> umad?
> 
> and its on water but i could of done better with 4.8 3770K and 12.11 beta drivers so... you mad



You didn't.. 1st run. Untill you have a screenie, Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> You didn't.. 1st run. Untill you have a screenie, Go troll somewhere else.



you just jelly


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 3, 2012)

Children, play nice already


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2012)

aww poor donkey


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> aww poor donkey





its an ass in a hole!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> ...and its on water but i could of done better with *4.8 3770K and 12.11 beta drivers*...





drdeathx said:


> ...Untill you have a screenie,...


I got you DOM, but Im rockin 4.9GHz . 



Here is my dual card score, untweaked, just clocks (cards stock air, cpu water). 

Earthdog|HIS HD7970 IceQ X2 / X Turbo |1250|1750|19750|3770K @ 4.9Ghz


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> its an ass in a hole!



It's a donkey... I see no ass  




EarthDog said:


> I got you DOM, but Im rockin 4.9GHz .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I still had 3 cards to show how its done 

 I didn't even have a x3 pci-e mb but had 3 cards LOL two where through a trade

Now I do and just have one card now


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

It NEEDS that 6GHz he was talking about for sure.


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2012)

My bench chip died over the weekend nubsauce ftw lol


----------



## King4x4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys!

First time posting on this thread... Just finished a new build and just finished doing my first 3dmark11 benchmark:

King4x4|3x7950|3x1100mhz|P17681|i73770k@4.7ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5106800






This is a very very light work OC... didn't even finalize the CPU/GPUs

Gonna work on it over the coming weeks.


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2012)

Is the OP still updating this?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> My bench chip died over the weekend nubsauce ftw lol


OH NO!!! :shadedshu




The OP isnt, but MetalRacer is... see the bottom of the second post: 





> Last edited by MetalRacer; Nov 23, 2012 at 08:10 PM. Reason: Update 11/23/12


 Its been a minute.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2012)

Might as well add a score here:

cadaveca|2x7950|1000c/1375m|P16650|i7 3770k@4.8ghz


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

King4x4 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First time posting on this thread... Just finished a new build and just finished doing my first 3dmark11 benchmark:
> 
> ...



nice score


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Might as well add a score here:
> 
> cadaveca|2x7950|1000c/1375m|P16650|i7 3770k@4.8ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121203/3dm11.jpg


----------



## King4x4 (Dec 4, 2012)

Need to work on my score then!


----------



## King4x4 (Dec 4, 2012)

And I worked on it!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5120847

http://valid.canardpc.com/2603862


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2012)

Single card:

cadaveca|7950|1250c/1500m|P12831|i7 3770k@4.8ghz






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5127422


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice 3770k wonder what it does on ln2


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2012)

I dunno.. I thought we want leaky ones for extreme? 1.3v at 4.7GHz doesnt scream leaky to me? But not so sure on that stuff.


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I dunno.. I thought we want leaky ones for extreme? 1.3v at 4.7GHz doesnt scream leaky to me? But not so sure on that stuff.



ITS 4.8


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I dunno.. I thought we want leaky ones for extreme? 1.3v at 4.7GHz doesnt scream leaky to me? But not so sure on that stuff.


Meh. that's 4.8, actually, Aircooled with Coolermaster TPC820 24h prime stable, haven't tried dropping volts.

 Ican run wprime and such 2 1.25V, Cinebench crashes though.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL... true! But my question remains unanswered!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL... true! But my question remains unanswered!



I haven't run any LN2...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2012)

Dont need it to answer my question, just more knowledge than I have (easy!).


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2012)

Ppl been going off how low of vot you can boot @ 5ghz and run superpi 32m


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2012)

DOM said:


> Ppl been going off how low of vot you can boot @ 5ghz and run superpi 32m



hmm.


I'll try.


mem speed matter?


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2012)

No


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2012)

DOM said:


> No








I can step down to 1.335 V, but it's a little bit wonky. 1.35 V, I can run 32M all day, just no high load. Done with 4x4 GB Dom Plats 2666 C10.


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121205/spi32m-5GHz.jpg
> 
> I can step down to 1.335 V, but it's a little bit wonky. 1.35 V, I can run 32M all day, just no high load. Done with 4x4 GB Dom Plats 2666 C10.




I got my rma and well it doesn't look good for me  ill trade you lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121205/spi32m-5GHz.jpg
> 
> I can step down to 1.335 V, but it's a little bit wonky. 1.35 V, I can run 32M all day, just no high load. Done with 4x4 GB Dom Plats 2666 C10.


What the hell are ppl going on about high temps with there Ivy? That must be one hell of a H100 to keep the temps that low, heck your cooler then me


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 7, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> What the hell are ppl going on about high temps with there Ivy? That must be one hell of a H100 to keep the temps that low, heck your cooler then me


Well, 

*I believe those are idle temps
*Only using 1 core for the bench anyway
*His voltage is pretty darn good for the clockspeed he is running

For example, I need (now that I had time to tweak things a bit) 1.47v at 5GHz (1.19 @ 4.GHz though!)


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Well,
> 
> *I believe those are idle temps
> *Only using 1 core for the bench anyway
> ...



Ha, well ,DOM was asking for 1.25 V chip, I dunno that it's all that good, or if that is a golden egg not yet hatched. 

and yes, that's about idle temps, load max is 77C for wPrime, but then it crashed 

My 3570K with same memory same memory speed, needs that 1.35V for just 4.6 GHz.


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha, well ,DOM was asking for 1.25 V chip, I dunno that it's all that good, or if that is a golden egg not yet hatched.
> 
> and yes, that's about idle temps, load max is 77C for wPrime, but then it crashed
> 
> My 3570K with same memory same memory speed, needs that 1.35V for just 4.6 GHz.



i wouldnt care at this point that seems it might be around the 6.5 range on ln@ thats about the volts my 2 6.5-6.6 cpus where the new one cant even boot at 5GHz on water :shadedshu

so looks im dont benching ln2 dont have the cash to bin any more cpus


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmmm I suddenly have the desire to fire up the 6950's when I am home, my 660m's score was more than a little disappointing lol.


----------



## Irony (Dec 8, 2012)

Irony|Gigabyte GTX 670 OC|1176/1557|P10002|AMD FX 8350 @4.7ghz






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5159441

Edit: made it to 10000! with 2 to spare; lol 

That puts me at second nvidia on the list it looks like. Metalracers Asus 680 above me


----------



## Melvis (Dec 12, 2012)

Is this any good? 

Just did a upgrade and was wondering


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Is this any good?
> 
> Just did a upgrade and was wondering



Gpu score looks good but I know the cpu is not helping the score seems low on that end


----------



## Melvis (Dec 12, 2012)

DOM said:


> Gpu score looks good but I know the cpu is not helping the score seems low on that end



thanks. Thats more of what i was wanting to know is GPU wise, i know the CPU is holding it back, got a 8350 in the mail to fix that i hope


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, graphics looks really good, and CPU looks about right for a non oc'ed quad core


----------



## Melvis (Dec 13, 2012)

Irony said:


> Yeah, graphics looks really good, and CPU looks about right for a non oc'ed quad core



Awesome, yea poor old 965 will be moved to a different PC after this. Also the benchmark showed that it was getting around 60FPS most of the time and thats what i was aikming for to be able to play DX11 games at that FPS or more.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2012)

Earthdog|GTX 680|1283(boost)/1700|P11611|3770K @4.5GHz


----------



## DOM (Dec 13, 2012)

Boo 4.5 is lil girl stuff


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

Where is Metalracer when you need him^^^
Nice score though EarthDog


----------



## vega22 (Dec 13, 2012)

fastest 560ti but daft time/date rule will stop you adding it.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2310719_marsey99_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_560_ti_5666_marks






http://hwbot.org/submission/2264854...rformance_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_4422_marks

fastest 460 1gb too.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 13, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> http://hwbot.org/image/835489.jpg
> 
> fastest 560ti but daft time/date rule will stop you adding it.
> 
> ...



I'm now very tempted to install my GX460 and show you what it can do 

I don't usually like to big headed about anything but my GTX460 is a beast of a card! Any chance you've got results from 3DMark Vantage?


----------



## PartZ (Dec 13, 2012)

PartZ|POV GTX 670 Reference|915/1502|P8619|Intel 3570K @4.5ghz

seems like my score is too low


----------



## DOM (Dec 13, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I'm now very tempted to install my GX460 and show you what it can do
> 
> I don't usually like to big headed about anything but my GTX460 is a beast of a card! Any chance you've got results from 3DMark Vantage?


Do it


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2012)

DOM said:


> Boo 4.5 is lil girl stuff


Haha, I know! Was working in gpu clocks and forgot to crank the cpu up! Problem is I can't switch cards as the 7970 x doesn't fit in the haf xb so im out a pc when Im benching the 680. I like to play BF3 while I bench ambient!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 13, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Earthdog|GTX 680|1283(boost)/1700|P11611|3770K @4.5GHz
> 
> View attachment 49413



Good score!

I need to try those new drivers out.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks!

No you dont ! Was hoping to take 1st place for 680's for a minute... but Im afraid the card is topped out on the core (ambeint), and I dont have 6 cores at 5.2GHz either.

I need to get the pot out already... its been too long!


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2012)

PartZ said:


> PartZ|POV GTX 670 Reference|915/1502|P8619|Intel 3570K @4.5ghz
> 
> seems like my score is too low
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj32/partz012007/3dmark11gtx670.png



Thats about where I was with mine with my 1090T and 670 at stock speeds. OC ur card a bit, thatll help a lot


----------



## Techtu (Dec 13, 2012)

DOM said:


> Do it



Just installing 3DMark again after having to reinstall Windows due to it not wanting to install the NVidia drivers properly, will give results soon hopefully.

EDIT, So it turns out I can't do a proper run as my new RAM sucks and don't like me clocking my CPU and running at different multi from stock so it seems I'll be looking into some new RAM - that depends on how the Crosshair IV from Moonpig will change things 

I will post back sometime next week though with some results


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 13, 2012)

Aquinus|2x AMD Radeon HD 6870|1000/1050|8804|i7 3820 @ 4.0GHz


----------



## Melvis (Dec 14, 2012)

Melvis|2x AMD 7870's|1000/1200|8638|AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ Stock

proper run this time


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

Reinstalled Windows 8 but could anyone explain why I'm scoring 800 points less with the same overclocks and drivers?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 14, 2012)

Look at your scores...what went down?


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

Graphics score?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 14, 2012)

LOL, be sure...


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm 99% sure so anyway, I'll do another run when I get time


----------



## Techtu (Dec 23, 2012)

It was the graphic score that went down but I've noticed with Windows 8 my runs vary from boot to boot, strange huh.

Anyway.
Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X Flex|1025\1450|7941|AMD 1090T @4Ghz


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 23, 2012)

Cmon man, you can do much much better than 1025 core 
This card is meant to be raped


----------



## Techtu (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe, I really can't push the memory any further though


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Had to push 1.62V to CPU to get 4.2GHz. Thanks go to my H100 

PHaS3|MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB|1059/1109/6000|P9067|AMD Phenom II 1100T @ 4.2GHz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> Had to push 1.62V to CPU to get 4.2GHz. Thanks go to my H100
> 
> PHaS3|MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB|1059/1109/6000|P9067|AMD Phenom II 1100T @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49497&stc=1&d=1356296394



1.62V


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 1.62V



that was my face... :shadedshu


----------



## Irony (Dec 23, 2012)

Seems a bit high. All the phenoms are a bit different tho. My 1090t could do 4.2 with 1.55 but 4.3 needed well over 1.6


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 27, 2012)

PHaS3|MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB|1106/1159/6208|P9208|AMD Phenom II 1100T @ 4.3GHz

This took some doing... I doubt I can get higher without a new CPU.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 27, 2012)

That 680 should have more in the tank... also what clocks is your CPU at? You show idle...


----------



## DOM (Dec 27, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> That 680 should have more in the tank... also what clocks is your CPU at? You show idle...



why you know read.... need coffee ? 

PHaS3|MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB|1106/1159/6208|P9208|AMD Phenom II 1100T @ 4.3GHz


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my TriFire HD7970 score:
GamerGuy|3x HD7970 3GB|1100/1450|P21051|Intel LGA2011 i7 3960X @4.375ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> Here's my TriFire HD7970 score:
> GamerGuy|3x HD7970 3GB|1100/1450|P21051|Intel LGA2011 i7 3960X @4.375ghz
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3892/21k3dm11.jpg


Nice score but I think your sand baggin 

can those cards run 1500MHz on the memory?

Disable tessellation in the Catalyst control center and see what score you get.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice score but I think your sand baggin
> 
> can those cards run 1500MHz on the memory?
> 
> Disable tessellation in the Catalyst control center and see what score you get.


OK, I'm game, I disabled Tessellation in CCC, ran the benchmark at exactly the same GPU and CPU speed:




I don't think this is accepted as there's a message that state  that score is invalid due to Tess being modified in CCC.....


----------



## Irony (Dec 28, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> PHaS3|MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB|1106/1159/6208|P9208|AMD Phenom II 1100T @ 4.3GHz
> 
> This took some doing... I doubt I can get higher without a new CPU.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49522&stc=1&d=1356617256



I'm sure you can squeeze more out of that 680. Probably a few hundred more points worth




GamerGuy said:


> there's a message that state that score is invalid due to Tess being modified in CCC.....



Aw, who cares what they say. The number's bigger. lol


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> I'm sure you can squeeze more out of that 680. Probably a few hundred more points worth


I don't think he can go much further due to CPU limitation. I ran the benchmark with 2x GTXX670 SLI'ed and an FX8120 @3.7ghz and got my score trashed due to CPU score, the benchmark loves Intel CPU, and barely tolerates AMD CPU. 3DMARK 11 = Intel-><-AMD


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2012)

Gamerguy can you oc the cpu higher ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> OK, I'm game, I disabled Tessellation in CCC, ran the benchmark at exactly the same GPU and CPU speed:
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9242/3dm11tessoff.jpg
> I don't think this is accepted as there's a message that state  that score is invalid due to Tess being modified in CCC.....


Yeah I thought it be higher but checking mine with Tess on and off was only a difference of 1233 points. 

Yours was 1462... I thought it be higher then that. Crank up the memory my friend!!!

I run my 6990 @ 1500MHz but sence MSI AB did something I cant go any higher on the frequency.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> Aw, who cares what they say. The number's bigger. lol


LMAO! That's true, let see which OP will accept as my final score then.



			
				DOM said:
			
		

> Gamerguy can you oc the cpu higher ?


My CPU is an odd one, previously I couldn't go higher than 4.25ghz w/o instability setting in (I MUST be doing something wrong!  ), but now at the same voltage, it stabilised @4.375ghz, I did try 4.5ghz and it was a right royal mess, scared the BeJesus outta me when I got a BSOD on desktop. Anyway, I'm happy with it for now, even got my RAM to do 1166.7mhz (2333mhz effective), so let's say I'm satisfied for now.



			
				Fullinfusion said:
			
		

> Yeah I thought it be higher but checking mine with Tess on and off was only a difference of 1233 points.
> 
> Yours was 1462... I thought it be higher then that. Crank up the memory my friend!!!
> 
> I run my 6990 @ 1500MHz but sence MSI AB did something I cant go any higher on the frequency


Umm, would like to, but I'm afraid that the rather tight squeeze I have my cards in isn't favorable for OCing, unless I go water that is.  Here's a pic of my cards, the top card (reference Sapp HD7970) goes up to ~80C under heavy load, so heat's definitely my worst enemy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> LMAO! That's true, let see which OP will accept as my final score then.
> 
> 
> My CPU is an odd one, previously I couldn't go higher than 4.25ghz w/o instability setting in (I MUST be doing something wrong!  ), but now at the same voltage, it stabilised @4.375ghz, I did try 4.5ghz and it was a right royal mess, scared the BeJesus outta me when I got a BSOD on desktop. Anyway, I'm happy with it for now, even got my RAM to do 1166.7mhz (2333mhz effective), so let's say I'm satisfied for now.
> ...


Bahh 80c pffft! Thats nothing. I'll crank mine up and post a screenie of my gpus temp 

But hey I skipped this 7 gen series this time around and dont know much on how they clock,, But 8 series moohahahhhahh I was born at night but not in the 7 series night hahahahh 

8990 gimme one NOW


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> LMAO! That's true, let see which OP will accept as my final score then.
> 
> 
> My CPU is an odd one, previously I couldn't go higher than 4.25ghz w/o instability setting in (I MUST be doing something wrong!  ), but now at the same voltage, it stabilised @4.375ghz, I did try 4.5ghz and it was a right royal mess, scared the BeJesus outta me when I got a BSOD on desktop. Anyway, I'm happy with it for now, even got my RAM to do 1166.7mhz (2333mhz effective), so let's say I'm satisfied for now.
> ...



Yeah I never had a lga 2011 so can't help with the oc settings XD but I would think 5ghz for benching  





fullinfusion said:


> Bahh 80c pffft! Thats nothing. I'll crank mine up and post a screenie of my gpus temp
> 
> But hey I skipped this 7 gen series this time around and dont know much on how they clock,, But 8 series moohahahhhahh I was born at night but not in the 7 series night hahahahh
> 
> 8990 gimme one NOW


 yeah 80c for the cpu but the vrm temps also matter there hotter then the gpu most of the time and you don't want them to get to hot


----------



## Irony (Dec 28, 2012)

Lulz @ 80c. My 670 has never been higher than 50c, even at 1400mhz on the core


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I will have to run GPUZ then to see where the VRM's max out at.

Here is my last modest run















Irony said:


> Lulz @ 80c. My 670 has never been higher than 50c, even at 1400mhz on the core


Yeah your lucky that 1090T can even run that gpu lulz!!! Difference in coolers my man! You should know that


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my VRM temp... gpu-z shows the MAX temp.






Highest temp of vrm and cores.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> Lulz @ 80c. My 670 has never been higher than 50c, even at 1400mhz on the core


Well, when you have three such cards in such close proximity, you'd definitely NOT be getting that temp even with the awesome WF3 coolers.

@fullinfusion, when I get back from work, I will run graphically intensive games and see what my VRM temp is like....never thought to use GPUZ to monitor it before.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah I don't even know what an acceptable temp for the VRM's should be.

I pulled out the gpu and used compressed air to blow out the dust bunnies out... This gpu has the fan in the center of the card and exhausts out both ends.

It was good for a 10-15c lower temp, but I also redid my fan to rad orientation so that may as well helped.


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Well I will have to run GPUZ then to see where the VRM's max out at.
> 
> Here is my last modest run
> 
> ...


13k with two 6990 ? 

Have you tried that catzilla ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

DOM said:


> 13k with two 6990 ?
> 
> Have you tried that catzilla ?


No it's one 6990... gpu-z shows it as two sense it's a dual single card.

Catzilla scored a 7864


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2012)

I was looking at the 3dmark ss says 6990 x2 XD


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

DOM said:


> Have you tried that catzilla ?


Unfortunately for AMD users, Catzilla doesn't like us....both CPU and GPU. Using a Phenom II, BD, or Vishera, I'm pretty certain the CPU test would score lower than, say, an i5. As for GPU, there's no CF love for AMD GPU users, for nV, yes, you can force an SLi profile in nV control panel. For AMD GPU, the dev apparently did not have AMD cards to test with before the release. They did say they'd be CF support early next year I believe.


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> Unfortunately for AMD users, Catzilla doesn't like us....both CPU and GPU. Using a Phenom II, BD, or Vishera, I'm pretty certain the CPU test would score lower than, say, an i5. As for GPU, there's no CF love for AMD GPU users, for nV, yes, you can force an SLi profile in nV control panel. For AMD GPU, the dev apparently did not have AMD cards to test with before the release. They did say they'd be CF support early next year I believe.



some have been able to get it to work here http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=723342


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2012)

New run with my 7870 

AlienIsGOD | Sapphire HD7870 2GB OC | 1050/1250 | 7131 | i5 2400 @ 3.1ghz







Also ran an Extreme preset too, X2325


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

DOM said:


> some have been able to get it to work here http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=723342


I went thru that thread, yes, it seems the guy with triple HD6970s got CF to wirk, but no mention of how though.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 3, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> I went thru that thread, yes, it seems the guy with triple HD6970s got CF to wirk, but no mention of how though.



My TriFired 5850's worked ok with the 12.8 drivers.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2808828&postcount=61


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 3, 2013)

MetalRacer|Asus HD7970|1300/1940|14942|i7 3930K@5.5GHz


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2013)

That fookn 3930K is the only reason I am taking a loss on single 7970... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 3, 2013)

any chance gettin my 7870 score on the chart?


----------



## DOM (Jan 3, 2013)

DOM|MSI HD7970|1340/1950|15562|i7 3770K@5.88GHz


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2013)

Sometimes, I wish 3DMark would detect CPU speed over 5 GHz, and say:


"Your processor is too fast for this test. Test will now exit."


----------



## DOM (Jan 3, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Sometimes, I wish 3DMark would detect CPU speed over 5 GHz, and say:
> "Your processor is too fast for this test. Test will now exit."


Now that would be not nice 

@ MetalRacer something isn't right with your score I can get 14.8-900 with the 3770K @ 4.9 :S


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 4, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> any chance gettin my 7870 score on the chart?



Post Your 3DMark 11 Score along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z. 



DOM said:


> Now that would be not nice
> 
> @ MetalRacer something isn't right with your score I can get 14.8-900 with the 3770K @ 4.9 :S



I agree, it may be time for a fresh win 7 install.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 4, 2013)

AlienIsGOD | Sapphire 7870 2GB OC | 1100/1275 | i5 2400 3.1 ghz


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 4, 2013)

agent00skid | Radeon HD 6530D | 604/907 | 1020 | A6-3500@2.86 GHz


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> My TriFired 5850's worked ok with the 12.8 drivers.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2808828&postcount=61


Eek! I'd prolly wait for a new Cat driver before uninstalling Cat12.11 B11. Perhaps then I'd install 12.8 and give it a spin before uninstalling it and installing the new one(13.1 WHQL I hope)


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 4, 2013)

new z77/IB setup, first OC on the cpu, eat that 2500k at 5.2ghz

dark2099|HD 7950|1100/1800|10171|i7 3770K 4.5GHz


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2013)

DOM said:


> DOM|MSI HD7970|1340/1950|15562|i7 3770K@5.88GHz


Ok, I have nothing for that... My card craps out well before his... under ambient...


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Ok, I have nothing for that... My card craps out well before his... under ambient...



LOL mines just on reg water cooling  

I need to go cold but don't wanna kill my gaming card


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

DOM said:


> DOM|MSI HD7970|1340/1950|15562|i7 3770K@5.88GHz
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u6948/image_id_884956.jpeg



That is an insane GPU and CPU you have there. Nice overclocks and score


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> That is an insane GPU and CPU you have there. Nice overclocks and score



cpu isnt that great on ln2


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2013)

DOM said:


> LOL mines just on reg water cooling
> 
> I need to go cold but don't wanna kill my gaming card



Factory air...


----------



## DOM (Jan 5, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Factory air...


Wut lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2013)

Im on factory air for those runs... may be able ti hit those clogs under water... no idea.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jan 14, 2013)

edit


----------



## DOM (Jan 14, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Im on factory air for those runs... may be able ti hit those clogs under water... no idea.



I've hit 1300 on the ref cooler  

It's all depends on the core some just got it in them it seems


----------



## HammerON (Jan 16, 2013)

HammerON|3x7970's|1125/1375|P18262|i7 970 @ 4.2GHz
Preset:






Extreme:


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Jan 18, 2013)

*is this a death thread? no more updates for the first page?*

p3gaz_001|GTX 680 Lightning(Stock Cooler)|1437/1752|P12770|i7 3770K @ 5.037MHz





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5606273

p3gaz_001|2xGTX 680 Lightning(Stock Cooler)|1411/1732|P20110|i7 3770K @ 5.027MHz





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5605711


----------



## Irony (Jan 19, 2013)

p3gaz_001 said:


> *is this a death thread? no more updates for the first page?*




Metalracer updates it every few weeks. If you had this thead I highly doubt you would update it every day. It would get very tedious. 

Last update was on the second


----------



## Melvis (Jan 19, 2013)

Melvis|2x7870's|1000/1200|10618|AMD FX 8350


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

GamerGuy|3x7970's|1080/1450|P22209 |i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz


----------



## vega22 (Jan 24, 2013)

i know it wont be added but i thought i would share the result none the less 






earthdog i will be back xD


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

Sasqui|7870||1100/1225|P7632|i5 3570 3.6Ghz

I think I have the 7870 title now according to the charts... All stock, will be back with the i5 @ 4.9 Ghz, and the 7870 @ whatever...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 25, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Sasqui|7870||1100/1225|P7632|i5 3570 3.6Ghz
> 
> I think I have the 7870 title now according to the charts... All stock, will be back with the i5 @ 4.9 Ghz, and the 7870 @ whatever...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/3dMark11_stock.png



giving me sumthing to shoot for when my 3750K build is done


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Sasqui|7870||1100/1225|P7632|i5 3570 3.6Ghz
> 
> I think I have the 7870 title now according to the charts... All stock, will be back with the i5 @ 4.9 Ghz, and the 7870 @ whatever...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/3dMark11_stock.png



Post Your 3DMark 11 Score along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> giving me sumthing to shoot for when my 3750K build is done



And that was stock!  I've gotten the chip up to 4.9Ghz, so maybe I'll get over the 8k mark.



Jetster said:


> Post Your 3DMark 11 Score along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time.



Damn, you're no fun  will do tonight.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 26, 2013)

Sasqui|7870|1200/1225|P8447|i5 3570 4.7Ghz

Broke the 8K mark just by bumping the 7870 core to 1200, then went up from there with the CPU core.  Still messing with voltages and other BIOS stuff, so only 4.7 Ghz for now.

At 4.4Ghz, just by changing the DDR3 memory timings from 800 (1600) to 1067 (2133), the score went from P8272 to P8377 from 4.4Ghz core to 4.7Ghz core, it only went up to P8447, so it seems I'm GPU limited at the moment.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 5, 2013)

oli_ramsay|7970|1125/1575|10593|3770 @ 4.3

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5824930


----------



## Techtu (Feb 9, 2013)

Techtu|Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X Flex|1025/1425|8171|AMD 1090T @4.16Ghz


----------



## d1nky (Feb 9, 2013)

can someone help me achieve the max score in my category, pretty please. I did a gentle overclock (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5861352) and reached 21st. I got about 4100 and the person at the top has 4444, whats the best way to get those points??  

edit : oh and im sticking to verified results


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> can someone help me achieve the max score in my category, pretty please. I did a gentle overclock (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5861352) and reached 21st. I got about 4100 and the person at the top has 4444, whats the best way to get those points??
> 
> edit : oh and im sticking to verified results



What did he do different from your run?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5732423/3dm11/5861352  not sure if thatll show but mainly a little bit more on each clock.... i did try but crashed with a red screen :s


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5732423/3dm11/5861352  not sure if thatll show but mainly a little bit more on each clock.... i did try but crashed with a red screen :s



Crashed from heat, lack of voltage or display driver?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 9, 2013)

i believe it was display driver overload or something...gpu and cpu temps never hit 55*c. i did get throttling due to lack of voltage then i plucked up courage to give it more and that was sorted! my mobo is shit everyone tells me, im waiting on an extreme4 or similar to xfire with. but till then i want that valid top spot lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i believe it was display driver overload or something...gpu and cpu temps never hit 55*c. i did get throttling due to lack of voltage then i plucked up courage to give it more and that was sorted! my mobo is shit everyone tells me, im waiting on an extreme4 or similar to xfire with. but till then i want that valid top spot lol



If it's cooler outside set it up with a fan blowing in on the cpu/gpu and bump everything a bit at a time. Using Afterburner?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 9, 2013)

yea afterburner. im waiting on a new case that arriving today, getting impatient so will do some clocking and post back. thanks


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

Red screen is memory to high.


----------



## Irony (Feb 10, 2013)

Graphics memory or RAM?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 10, 2013)

I did have my ram clocked up quite a bit, seems it didn't like it this time!


----------



## Irony (Feb 10, 2013)

The other guy has his CPU and graphics memory a couple hundred mhz higher it looks like. For me every hundred Mhz I can squeak out of my CPU gives me close to a hundred more points.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know what card he had but my drivers keep crashing on me damnn him lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 10, 2013)

Put your pc in the freezer.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 10, 2013)

Why hasn't my P22209 score been updated?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2825883&postcount=1533


----------



## Irony (Feb 11, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> Why hasn't my P22209 score been updated?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2825883&postcount=1533



Probly cuz metalracer hasn't updated it since the second of january. 

"Last edited by MetalRacer; Jan 2, 2013 at 08:00 PM."


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

15th Warlock|2x GTX Titan|1100/1547|P22872|i7 3930K @ 4.8GHz


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

First Titan run
It would be nice to see what one card does. Nice clocks on those Titans


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> First Titan run
> It would be nice to see what one card does. Nice clocks on those Titans



Here's the result with one card enabled only 

15th Warlock|GTX Titan|1176/3078|P14141|i7 3930K @ 5GHz


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice score


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2013)

Im still 1st on single card


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

i´ll get this error msg with latest AMD 13.2

Workload Single init returned error message: DXGI call IDXGISwapChain::SetFullscreenState failed:

The requested functionality is not supported by the device or the driver.

DXGI_ERROR_NOT_CURRENTLY_AVAILABLE


----------



## d1nky (Mar 1, 2013)

I get that when my clocks are unstable. or it looks the same. is that an 3dmark error response?


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I get that when my clocks are unstable. or it looks the same. is that an 3dmark error response?



yepp comes from 3dmark 11 1.04
i closed and reopened same error , then it runs but crashes in bench randomly with that error
mainly when change bench type, as far as i read, the problem occurs when 3dmark looses focus

3DMark support forum


----------



## d1nky (Mar 1, 2013)

next time I get an unstable clock ill copy the message and see if its the same. be good to know if its clock speed or losing focus. thanks for the new bit of knowledge


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I get that when my clocks are unstable. or it looks the same. is that an 3dmark error response?





d1nky said:


> next time I get an unstable clock ill copy the message and see if its the same. be good to know if its clock speed or losing focus. thanks for the new bit of knowledge



well the same clocks worked on the 3DMark 1.0 (2013) and all others i´ve done so far with new build...

ok finally i got it going ........


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice score



Thanks, it has a nice symmetry to it doesn't it? LOL


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 9, 2013)

MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1188/1502|14796|i7 3770k @4.8GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 9, 2013)

DOM said:


> Im still 1st on single card



Hail to the TITAN!

MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1188/1692|15907|i7 3930k @4.5GHz


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2013)

wait till i put it under ln2... idk when that day will come


----------



## Irony (Mar 9, 2013)

That was an expensive 1up. Lol


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1188/1502|14796|i7 3770k @4.8GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130309/Capture719.jpg





MetalRacer said:


> Hail to the TITAN!
> 
> MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1188/1692|15907|i7 3930k @4.5GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130309/Capture069.jpg


About time


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 10, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> Hail to the TITAN!
> 
> MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1188/1692|15907|i7 3930k @4.5GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130309/Capture069.jpg




Nice! I new you would push your Titan to the limit, great score!


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2013)

He swtiched cpus peeps. Clocks re the same!


----------



## Irony (Mar 10, 2013)

Memory clock is almost 200 higher


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 15, 2013)

Fullinfusion|R7970|1280/1605|P14073|i7 2700k @5.4GHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 19, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> well the same clocks worked on the 3DMark 1.0 (2013) and all others i´ve done so far with new build...
> 
> ok finally i got it going ........
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/3DMark11_fx-8350@4.4GHzHD7950@1000Core1375Ram.png



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 19, 2013)

do we have one for the new 3dmark yet? I've been owning face on hwbot with my 560


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429



nice score m8


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 19, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> nice score m8



thx


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 19, 2013)

overclocking101 said:


> do we have one for the new 3dmark yet? I've been owning face on hwbot with my 560



there you go 

3D Mark 2013


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 24, 2013)

TRWOV|ATi HD7870 Ref|1200/1500|7925|i5-2320 @ 3.5GHz


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 24, 2013)

TRWOV|ATi HD7870 Ref|1000/1200|7002|i5-2320 @ 3.5GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

Fullinfusion|2xR7970|1100/1600|P16354|i7 2700k @4.8GHz

Validation HERE








Fullinfusion|2xR7970|1200/1675|P17189|i7 2700k @4.8GHz

validation HERE


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 24, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Fullinfusion|2xR7970|1100/1600|P16354|i7 2700k @4.8GHz
> 
> Validation HERE
> 
> ...





hmm, seems a bit low?


7950s, less clocks:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5315230


and http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4065177


bottom is not maxed yet, either. Look at 3D scores? Or maybe this is PCIE 3.0 effect? Keep tweaking!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> hmm, seems a bit low?
> 
> 
> 7950s, less clocks:
> ...



I dont know whats up. Perhaps like you said PCI-E 3.0 vs 2.0 is the issue

In the manual it says to use pci-e slot # 1 and #3 so thats x8 x8


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 24, 2013)

Seems we have diff drivers, too. Find what works best for ya, but I don't do any tweaks, honestly, so it's gotta be something obvious like that.  Your Physics score is good, too, and I don't run the same clocks on my 3770K, 4.6 GHz only, so that should eliminate some of the IVY benefit.

Unfortunately, I can't honestly tell you what drivers that was with, other than by going what was most recent on the date I posted those scores to the ORB.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

Im using the 13.2 beta 7

Going to run the one card out stock and then swap it out with the other and see if its a bum card mabey


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 24, 2013)

maybe try earlier 13.2 betas?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> maybe try earlier 13.2 betas?


One card, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6253883

last test wasnt even running crossfire before but the other scenes seem to run fast as heck.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 24, 2013)

try 1050/1500. Should be around 10,500. Must be driver version. That's 16,650 is two days before Christmas, so whatever driver was out then...? I still get that, mind you. Can't remember which driver came out with the big boost in points...the first one...

I don't expect you to outscore me much, should be pretty lcose though. For me, there is no diff between my 7970s, or my 7950s. My sets even clock similar, one card better than the other.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> try 1050/1500. Should be around 10,500. Must be driver version. That's 16,650 is two days before Christmas, so whatever driver was out then...? I still get that, mind you. Can't remember which driver came out with the big boost in points...the first one...
> 
> I don't expect you to outscore me much, should be pretty lcose though. For me, there is no diff between my 7970s, or my 7950s. My sets even clock similar, one card better than the other.


Scored about the same with the 2nd card so It's driver related... wasn't there something on the home page a while ago about a CCC that amd let out to fix xfire problems?

What driver you suggest Dave?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 24, 2013)

This one:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6082224


???





Beta5, I think. Shit, maybe it was 4...

Gotta find out, gotta try with the monster:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105830


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

anybody got a valid link to 13.2 beta 5?

tpu does but the link takes you to 13.2 beta 7


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

Yup driver issue. Went to 13.2 beta 5 and stock clocks on the gpu are...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6254091


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> hmm, seems a bit low?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5315230
> 
> ...



Tessellation is turned off on that mark. I'll turn mine off and see what I get.

Ran same clocks and got this with Tess OFF.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6254259

A run with same clocks with Tessellation on.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6254279


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 24, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Tessellation is turned off on that mark. I'll turn mine off and see what I get.
> 
> Ran same clocks and got this with Tess OFF.
> 
> ...



Whoops!

try this?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6054947


or this:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6054889


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Tessellation is turned off on that mark. I'll turn mine off and see what I get.
> 
> Ran same clocks and got this with Tess OFF.
> 
> ...



got this same gpu clocks cpu 4.5 mem 2400 13.3 beta3

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6257396


----------



## Mydog (Mar 24, 2013)

Mydog|2xR7970|1150/1500|P17855|i7 3960X @4.7GHz


----------



## Mydog (Mar 24, 2013)

Mydog|2x 7970|1250/1600|P19067|i7 3960X @4.9GHz

A little higher clocks on this one 







Validation link


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse|MSI GTX680 OC SLI|1124/1502|17673|3930k@4.600Mhz


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> FreedomEclipse|MSI GTX680 OC|1124/1502|17673|3930k@4.600Mhz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130325/680 SLi 3D11 P Score.jpg


Nice run Freedom! Better clock that shit up before I get home for the weekend, that is if I get a day off  anyways balls to the wall is my moto next time round!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2013)

you mean my GPUs?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 28, 2013)

And a couple of more from me, with and without Tesselation.

both 7970's and CPU are water cooled, dual-loop setup with one Coolgate 360mm radiator on each loop and using 1850 rpm Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans.

Tesselation enabled:

Mydog|2x 7970|1300/1700|P19888|i7 3960X @5.1GHz






Validation: P19888

Tesselation disabled:

Mydog|2x 7970|1300/1610|P21765|i7 3960X @5 GHz






Validation: P21765


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

What driver do you 7970 owners like the best all around, for gaming and benchmarking?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2013)

I am still using 13.2 Beta 6 (or 7 can't remember now).
Might be upgrading to 13.3 (I see that is what Mydog is using above) as I am getting ready to start playing Bioshock Infinite here soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

Mydog said:


> And a couple of more from me, with and without Tesselation.
> 
> both 7970's and CPU are water cooled, dual-loop setup with one Coolgate 360mm radiator on each loop and using 1850 rpm Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans.
> 
> ...



How are you getting VCCD volts so high? I'm only able to max out Trixx at 1.30v

Whats the trix? 

BTW nice score bro!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you mean my GPUs?


No your cpu 

Of coarse the gpu!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry if it sems like Im spaming but just posting as it comes in 

Fullinfusion|2xR7970|1270/1800|P18563|i7 2700k @5.454GHz

Proof


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2013)

try it with Tesselation disabled 

and on trixx you need an older ver for more volts 

I remember one I used had 1.381 max volts


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2013)

fullinfusion - come on man use the Edit button instead of double posting please


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2013)

no one even post on these threads anymore  what does it matter


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

HammerON said:


> fullinfusion - come on man use the Edit button instead of double posting please


Done


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

Tread4way said:


> Nice add on the Bittorrent option, is that new?http://xiye521.info/17.jpghttp://xiye521.info/18.jpghttp://xiye521.info/19.jpghttp://xiye521.info/20.jpg



Ummm What are you going on about, trolling mabey? I think what you posted is a no GO!

Ohh how fast we change your post.... In time a mod will ban that shit bro!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2013)

Brandonwh64|Gigabyte 7970|1050/1500|P10007|i7 2600k @4.5GHz


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 5, 2013)

^
nice run DOM


----------



## Mydog (Apr 5, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> ^
> nice run DOM


+1


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2013)

Those are some sweet clocks on the CPU and GPU(s)


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, one card was holding me back on the oc in tri cf


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 6, 2013)

the54thvoid|GTX Titan|1163*/1625|15053|i7 3930k @4.4GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6344381

*Used offsets of +144 core +250 memory and +37mv.  Max core clock of 1163 but throttled down to as low as 1097 very briefly during first test.  Without BIOS flashing itll be nigh on impossible to score higher on this card on the graphics score beause of how Boost 2.0 works on Kepler.  I'm too lazy to aggressively overclock my cpu so i'll be happy with such a high score on such a low cpu overclock.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 10, 2013)

d1nky|hd7950|1220/1750|8058|fx4100











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074
8k with a 4100


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 11, 2013)

MetalRacer|GTX TITAN'S|1046/1652|25615|i7 3930k @5.5GHz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2013)

thats some serious Vcore right there.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats some serious Vcore right there.



SubZero cooling helps with that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2013)

whats the speed you normally run it at?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats the speed you normally run it at?


I bet Usually mach 10 IMO


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2013)

*ON THE HUNT FOR 3RD*

Fullinfusion|MSI R7970OC XF|1280/1810|20608|I7 2700K @5.543Mhz









*Edit*


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2013)

fairplay, im just looking at your 3dmark scores and says youre second! edit: now i look says your first for your specs or youre taking on 3x7970s 

join me and be first for your system specs  

i found that overclocking the pcie lane bandwidth got me more points, just a touch tho.
extra 100 points with less cpu clock (pcie lane = 103+ in bios)


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 13, 2013)

MetalRacer|GTX TITAN'S|1201/1692|25785|i7 3930k @5.5GHz







MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1215/1652|16313|i7 3930k @5.5GHz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks HammerOn!

These Titan's are a blast.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 14, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> *ON THE HUNT FOR 3RD*
> 
> Fullinfusion|MSI R7970OC XF|1280/1810|20608|I7 2700K @5.543Mhz
> 
> ...




You gonna need a hexacore CPU to get that 3rd place I think 
Good score


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> Thanks HammerOn!
> 
> These Titan's are a blast.



The wife and I are expecting our baby boy in August and the wife wants a house before then (I do too), so I will be sitting back watching you folks oc the Titans as I cannot afford them right now
Keep up the nice scores/oc's


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 17, 2013)

Question to the lady in the bikini. (Metal Racer)

Are you using a custom BIOS?  My card throttles under 3DMark11 (though not under 3DMark13).  It's the only benchmark/condition I've actually seen my card throttle with.  I've tried custom BIOS (self modded the cards own bios using KBT) but it still flakes out at 1202Mhz, I think because it needs more voltage than the 1.21 I had upped it to.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2013)

3DMark13? You mean 3DMark using the Firestrike bench I imagine.

Is the card hitting the power limit? I assume you raised that?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> it still flakes out at 1202Mhz, I think because it needs more voltage than the 1.21 I had upped it to



Power limit in CCC controls throttle.


Depending on the card ,you might want to try a BOOST BIOS flash, or if it's a boost card, you may want to flash to an older BIOS(depends on the card, IMHO, what you should do).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 17, 2013)

Durvelle27|HD 7870|1200/1450|8281|AMD FX 8320 @4.4GHz


Looks like i got the best HD 7870 Score


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 17, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> 3DMark13? You mean 3DMark using the Firestrike bench I imagine.
> 
> Is the card hitting the power limit? I assume you raised that?



Nope, no throttling in that.   I've flashed to a higher power limit (300w) to check max clocks but use stock bios now.  Using 106% power limit (a paltry 265w).



cadaveca said:


> Power limit in CCC controls throttle.
> 
> 
> Depending on the card ,you might want to try a BOOST BIOS flash, or if it's a boost card, you may want to flash to an older BIOS(depends on the card, IMHO, what you should do).



It's a GTX Titan - not using CCC.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It's a GTX Titan - not using CCC.



Whut. What's a Titan? Tell me more...





why did I think you had AMD cards. You WERE one of the first here on TPU with Titan. Sheesh, must be getting old. Yaeaah..that's it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 17, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Whut. What's a Titan? Tell me more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.  Old age comes to us all.  When I'm rocking with an AMD Malta unit with perfect drivers I'll forget I had a Titan.  Not sure if I'm being sarcastic or hopeful


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> The wife and I are expecting our baby boy in August and the wife wants a house before then (I do too), so I will be sitting back watching you folks oc the Titans as I cannot afford them right now
> Keep up the nice scores/oc's



Congratulations to you and the misses.



the54thvoid said:


> Question to the lady in the bikini. (Metal Racer)
> 
> Are you using a custom BIOS?  My card throttles under 3DMark11 (though not under 3DMark13).  It's the only benchmark/condition I've actually seen my card throttle with.  I've tried custom BIOS (self modded the cards own bios using KBT) but it still flakes out at 1202Mhz, I think because it needs more voltage than the 1.21 I had upped it to.




I’m using an engineering BIOS and don’t have any throttling issues.

Heres a link if you want to try it.  http://www.hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=233421&postcount=4


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 18, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> Congratulations to you and the misses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could you add me to the chart


----------



## d1nky (Apr 18, 2013)

i'll be pushing this 8350 soon! just got two fans set up on the xigmatek aegir and cant get temps pass 40*c, my mobo gets hotter ahaha


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 22, 2013)

no chart update


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

everyones busy chimping!!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 22, 2013)

all i heard about TITAN was in the movie Oblivion


----------



## Irony (Apr 22, 2013)

Just saw that last night. still Trying to decide if I like it or not; it was either pretty awesome or halfway cheesy, cant decide lol


----------



## Mydog (May 1, 2013)

Still trying to improve here and finally got passed the 22k barrier 

Mydog|2x 7970|1295/1700|P19888|i7 3960X @5.1GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (May 1, 2013)

Looking good Mydog!


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 1, 2013)

still not in the chart


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> still not in the chart


Join hwbot.org


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 1, 2013)

DOM said:


> Join hwbot.org



what's that bud


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Still trying to improve here and finally got passed the 22k barrier
> 
> Mydog|2x 7970|1295/1700|P19888|i7 3960X @5.1GHz
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7702/3d11nr8.jpg



Nice run Dog! 

What ya using to get the gpu volts over 1.30v?

I find I cant ocmy cards as hard on the new beta driver.


----------



## Mydog (May 3, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice run Dog!
> 
> What ya using to get the gpu volts over 1.30v?
> 
> I find I cant ocmy cards as hard on the new beta driver.



Thanks pal 

I'm using Sapphire Trixx 4.4.0b-MOD nothing else, both my 7970 are old ref. cards flashed with MSI Lightning bios.

I've got the same issues OC'ing the cards with the new beta driver, had to take down the max clocks a bit.


----------



## jomama22 (May 28, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Thanks pal
> 
> I'm using Sapphire Trixx 4.4.0b-MOD nothing else, both my 7970 are old ref. cards flashed with MSI Lightning bios.
> 
> I've got the same issues OC'ing the cards with the new beta driver, had to take down the max clocks a bit.



Quick question. How did you get trixx to work with the 7970 lightning bios? I have lightnings I would like to use but can't get them to work. Do you have the ln2 bios or just the normal one? Any steps you took to get it to work?


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's my preliminary attempts with my new 680.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice run Irony ^


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'm pretty sure I can go some higher, GPU temp maxxed out at 47 and CPU only got 39 I think. So I've still got some headroom on temps, and I haven't pushed the card very hard yet. Can't seem to OC my CPU over 4.6 all of a sudden tho.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2013)

irony that run would be even better with a 9k physics


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2013)

Ya, I know lol. I think that would require 4.7-8, and for some reason I can't even get 4.7 at all stable. Its not temps, must be VRMs or some such thing.

I'm quite happy with my temps all around tho, just added this 680 to the loop yesterday and everything is running pretty cool.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27|HD 7870 x2 |1150/1450|P11492|FX 8320


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872177


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 16, 2013)

nice score, I just ran this with my new 4770K

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872013


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> nice score, I just ran this with my new 4770K
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872013



wow alot higher than mines XD


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)

New score










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945686


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2013)

here's a new one for me 






sapphire HD7850 x2 @ 1000/1300 stock volts


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Mydog (Aug 21, 2013)

780 Classified SLI testing


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

blatent plug for the techpowerup hwbot team.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189088

if you are benching anyway we would love it if you could join the team and submit your scores on their too 

you never know maybe someone in the bench team might be able to help you get a few more points too


----------



## Mydog (Sep 15, 2013)

780 Classified tri-SLI @ ~1250/1650 MHz, 4960X @ 4809 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7163761


----------



## Mydog (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally broke 30K 

Mydog|780 Classified tri-SLI| 1285/1737 MHz|P30375|4960X @ 4809 MHz 






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7168584


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 16, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Finally broke 30K
> 
> Mydog --- 780 Classified tri-SLI @ 1285/1737 MHz --- 4960X @ 4809 MHz --- P30375
> 
> ...



Great score Mydog! 

Format your info like this (name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu)so I can add that monster score to the chart.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Finally broke 30K
> 
> Mydog --- 780 Classified tri-SLI @ 1285/1737 MHz --- 4960X @ 4809 MHz --- P30375
> 
> ...



How do you like Ivy Bridge-E versus Sandy Bridge-E?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 16, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> Great score Mydog!
> 
> Format your info like this (name|gpu|clocks|score|cpu)so I can add that monster score to the chart.


Thanks and,
Fixed 



t_ski said:


> How do you like Ivy Bridge-E versus Sandy Bridge-E?



Those I've tested so far(only 4960X) OC's a bit lower than my 3960X here on my WC-Setup but I've just learned that a buddy got better results with 4930K. Performance looks good compared to SB-E, a 4960X @ 4.8 GHz gets the same score as a 3960X @5.1 GHz in 3DMark11 physics test more or less.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 17, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Those I've tested so far(only 4960X) OC's a bit lower than my 3960X here on my WC-Setup but I've just learned that a buddy got better results with 4930K. Performance looks good compared to SB-E, a 4960X @ 4.8 GHz gets the same score as a 3960X @5.1 GHz in 3DMark11 physics test more or less.



Thanks.  Still debating whether I want to pick one up or not (4930K).


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Thanks.  Still debating whether I want to pick one up or not (4930K).



I started a thread with some 4930k benchies if you want to check it out.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189958


----------



## HammerON (Sep 19, 2013)

HammerON | MSI GTX 780's | 1150/1552 | 20829 | i7 4770K @ 4.4 GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> HammerON | MSI GTX 780's | 1150/1552 | 20829 | i7 4770K @ 4.4 GHz http://img.techpowerup.org/130919/Capture117154.jpg


Nice run Hammer... best I could do was 20668 so far 
I'm just waiting for a friend to drop off a surgeons scalpel so I can de-lid this IB proc


----------



## Melvis (Sep 20, 2013)

Melvis | 2x Powercolor 7870 XT | 975/1500 | 11904 | AMD FX 8350 @ 4GHz

New High score for me  using 13.9 Drivers


----------



## Boilerhog (Sep 23, 2013)

Boilerhog | 2 Asus 4 Gig GTX 670's| 1085/1567 | P15053 | i7 3930K @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 23, 2013)

BarbaricSoul|XFX HD7970|1175 core/1450 memory|P10805|2600k @ 4.5ghz


----------



## Mydog (Sep 25, 2013)

Mydog|780 Classified SLI| 1305/1773 MHz|P25410|3960X @ 5105 MHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7211670


----------



## HammerON (Sep 25, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Mydog|780 Classified SLI| 1305/1773 MHz|P25410|3960X @ 5105 MHz
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/6671/guwc.jpg



Nice run Mydog


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 13, 2013)

MetalRacer|GTX TITAN|1202/1765|16634|i7 4930k @5.3 GHz


----------



## claylomax (Oct 16, 2013)

claylomax|HD7970|1200/1500|11407|i7 3820@4300mhz


----------



## claylomax (Nov 2, 2013)

claylomax|HD7970|1200/1600|11556|i7 3820@4300mhz


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 5, 2013)

MetalRacer|MSI R9 290X|1080/1250|17347|i7 4930k @5234 MHz


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2013)

Just one 290X?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 5, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer|MSI R9 290X|1080/1250|17347|i7 4930k @5234 MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131104/image_id_1051200055.jpg



What do you think of the 290X so far Metal???
Nice score


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just one 290X?



Could only get my hands on one but I do have a 290 non x arriving tomorrow.



HammerON said:


> What do you think of the 290X so far Metal???
> Nice score



I've only played with it a little but the cooler seems to be holding it back.

My EK water block shipped today so once I get that installed and flash it to an unlocked BIOS we will see what she can do.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2013)

finally getting somewhere OCing my new 7970.

turns out afterburners voltage control wasnt working, trixx does.

heres my current OC at stock volts:














still tweaking it in, havent messed with voltages yet.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 9, 2013)

PopcornMachine|Sapphire R9 290|1000/1300|P12081|i5 2500k @4.6 GHz

A quick test on my new 290 with mild overclock.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 9, 2013)

Mussels said:


> finally getting somewhere OCing my new 7970.
> 
> turns out afterburners voltage control wasnt working, trixx does.
> 
> ...


Yeah it does, you just need to restore factory defaults in the CCC and then the voltage should work in AB. Thats a trik I do so my second card runs at the selected clocks.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 10, 2013)

R9 290 + R9 290X crossfired


----------



## HammerON (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice score Metal
Nice to see you were able to crossfire a 290X and a 290


----------



## Naito (Nov 10, 2013)

Mussels said:


> finally getting somewhere OCing my new 7970.
> 
> turns out afterburners voltage control wasnt working, trixx does.
> 
> ...



That AMD CPU really limits your physics score. Nice clocks on stock voltage


----------



## Naito (Nov 10, 2013)

I have been mucking around with Gigabyte GTX 770 OC clock on my GTX 670. Max clocks during test 1306/1850 (7400Mhz effective). Voltage doesn't need to be that high, normally run 1175mV.











EDIT: i7-3770 been OC'd to its max multiplier of 43.

Stock CPU and GPU run


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 14, 2013)

SonDa5 |Sapphire R9 290x|1308/1626|P18,309|i7 4770k @4.8GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 24, 2013)

MetalRacer| R9 290X's|1230/1350|29153|i7 4930k @5234 MHz






MetalRacer| R9 290X|1220/1300|18558|i7 4930k @5234 MHz


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 25, 2013)

Black Panther | Zotac  GTX 670 4GB | 928/1502 | P8860 | i7 930 @ 4.0 GHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 1, 2014)

MetalRacer| R9 290X's|1250/1500| 33941 |i7 4930k @5234 MHz


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2014)

Mydog| GTX 780 Ti Classified|1493/2036| P19625 |i7 3960X @5105 MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 8, 2014)

Great score Mydog! Those 780 Ti Classified's are sweet cards.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2014)

MetalRacer said:


> Great score Mydog! Those 780 Ti Classified's are sweet cards.


Thanks 
Yes they really can be OC'ed hard, I set vcore yo 1,4250V with software but measured 1,525V on the GPU 
I "only" have two of these but that's enough ATM.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Mydog| GTX 780 Ti Classified|1493/2036| P19625 |i7 3960X @5105 MHz


Nice score and clocks
What cooling are you using on the 780 Ti?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Nice score and clocks
> What cooling are you using on the 780 Ti?


Only water cooling with a little help from mother nature in the cold air from my open window


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 8, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Thanks
> Yes they really can be OC'ed hard, I set vcore yo 1,4250V with software but measured 1,525V on the GPU
> I "only" have two of these but that's enough ATM.



That is just crazy. I thought you couldn't go above 1.3v unless you did some sort of hard mod? At least my old i7 is still fighting the good fight.

Well here is my score. No voltage increases, and on air...my blocks aren't in yet and I don't trust VREGs on air.  So not going to post my score yet. But I am excited to see what I can do after seeing the above.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> That is just crazy. I thought you couldn't go above 1.3v unless you did some sort of hard mod? At least my old i7 is still fighting the good fight.
> 
> Well here is my score. No voltage increases, and on air...my blocks aren't in yet and I don't trust VREGs on air.  So not going to post my score yet. But I am excited to see what I can do after seeing the above.


With the new GTX Classified Controller you cant set up to 1.65V on the 780 Ti Classy


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 8, 2014)

Great score, man. Kudos.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Great score, man. Kudos.


Thanks 

Going to test SLI tonight


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 11, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Thanks
> 
> Going to test SLI tonight


Share your results with us.

I have a 780 Ti Classy on the way, still not sure if I want to water cool it or not. What kind of blocks are you using?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 11, 2014)

MetalRacer said:


> Share your results with us.
> 
> I have a 780 Ti Classy on the way, still not sure if I want to water cool it or not. What kind of blocks are you using?


I'm using the regular 780 Classy blocks from EK


----------



## allen337 (Feb 17, 2014)

goofin off http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7987027


----------



## Mydog (Feb 20, 2014)

Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1441/1999 Mhz - P28669

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8000987


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

New gpu

fullinfusion | msi 290 Twin frozr iv gaming | 1180/1400 | 15452 | i7 3770k @4.8GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8007524


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

I cant wait till my 2nd 290 comes in. I should be in the 25K+ zone easy.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 21, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I cant wait till my 2nd 290 comes in. I should be in the 25K+ zone easy.


I hear you brother 

Give us some results once you have it up and running. 

Wish I had the cash for two more 780 Ti Classies here, dying to test QUAD-SLI


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 22, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben | MSI 780ti Gaming | 1145/1990 | 13648 | i7 950 @4.4GHz

Got the EK waterblock installed. Didn't do big things for the OC, but I still haven't flash my card yet for the 2.12v...Not sure what that will yield. Was very nice to see case temps drop, can't believe how much heat that card was pushing into my case. I still think this score rocks for an older i7. Can't wait for the next line from Intel using Quad Channel DDR4, an upgrade I finally think is worth while.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice memory OC on that 780 Ti


----------



## d1nky (Feb 22, 2014)

wish i had a decent graphics card  these scores are making me jealous lol


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2014)

TRWOV | Powercolor 7970 Vortex II | 1100/1600 | 9399 | FX-8350 @ 4.4GHz


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 17, 2014)

Could someone with a OC'd Haswell-E running single card put up a benchmark? I am still having a hell of a time justifying the spend on x99/ddr4. Thanks!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 17, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Could someone with a OC'd Haswell-E running single card put up a benchmark? I am still having a hell of a time justifying the spend on x99/ddr4. Thanks!


You justified right zen, I here its not "yet" a viable option until memory get better and cheaper. That's what's been told to me from an unknown master


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> You justified right zen, I here its not "yet" a viable option until memory get better and cheaper. That's what's been told to me from an unknown master



I mean I "want" to upgrade since I been on this socket for so long, but really what is the point it seems. I haven't seen a single release since LGA1366 that made me go WOW I gotta get that. Don't get my wrong socket 1150 is an improvement, but marginal in performance and a lot better in power use. Power usage is something I don't really care about because I overclock and always go for performance over power economy. 

I figured with Quad Channel DDR4 and a new version of PCIe it would crush the benchmarks. Like going from a socket 775 to a LGA1366 type of numbers...but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

Also cash isn't the problem but justifying the spend to myself is very hard for the nominal gains it seems.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Could someone with a OC'd Haswell-E running single card put up a benchmark? I am still having a hell of a time justifying the spend on x99/ddr4. Thanks!


I have a setup to match this, but I haven't installed any benches in a long time


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 18, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I have a setup to match this, but I haven't installed any benches in a long time



Well you have a mission then...get to benching!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2014)

t_ski|Single 7970|925/1375|10107|5960X (stock speeds)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 18, 2014)

t_ski said:


> t_ski|Single 7970|925/1375|10107|5960X (stock speeds)



Thanks for running this. Nice rig! Now lets see what it can do running OC'd!


----------



## Mydog (Nov 18, 2014)

Mydog|Single GTX 980|1545/1987|21775|5960X @ 5.1 GHz on SS






Mydog|GTX 980 SLI |1545/1987|21775|5960X @ 4.8 GHz on Water cooling


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Thanks for running this. Nice rig! Now lets see what it can do running OC'd!


That's where Mydog comes in.  I haven't bothered to OC in a long time.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 18, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Mydog|Single GTX 980|1545/1987|21775|5960X @ 5.1 GHz on SS



Very nice OC on your Rig. How far off is that from a 24/7 OC? Ah I just noticed you are using Phase Change setup...well I have a pretty solid watercooling setup so won't be breaking 5ghz, but 4.6+ 24/7 should be possible if chip is good.

The GTX980 is very close to the 780TI in performance, so I think this is a great test, and your bench is still 50% higher than my highest, that is a nice gain.....  t_ski's bench was basically what I used to get with my chip and a higly oc'd 7970 so a good test there as well especially since that is at stock and I was oc'd to 4.2ghz.

You may have just validated me purchasing socket 2011. Thanks for running these benchmarks guys!


----------



## Mydog (Nov 18, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Very nice OC on your Rig. How far off is that from a 24/7 OC? Ah I just noticed you are using Phase Change setup...well I have a pretty solid watercooling setup so won't be breaking 5ghz, but 4.6+ 24/7 should be possible if chip is good.
> 
> The GTX980 is very close to the 780TI in performance, so I think this is a great test, and your bench is still 50% higher than my highest, that is a nice gain.....  t_ski's bench was basically what I used to get with my chip and a higly oc'd 7970 so a good test there as well especially since that is at stock and I was oc'd to 4.2ghz.
> 
> You may have just validated me purchasing socket 2011. Thanks for running these benchmarks guys!


SLI score is on water cooling and 24/7 speed more or less, using a Hailea water cooler in the loop to keep water temps down to 15-20 C

This 5960X, R5E and DDR4 setup is a blast and so much fun to play around with, lots and lots of options to tweak if you like to do that.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 18, 2014)

Mydog said:


> SLI score is on water cooling and 24/7 speed more or less, using a Hailea water cooler in the loop to keep water temps down to 15-20 C
> 
> This 5960X, R5E and DDR4 setup is a blast and so much fun to play around with, lots and lots of options to tweak if you like to do that.



Yes it is kicking much ass. 

I think I will probably go with the 5820 though, as I have no reason for that many cores and from what I have read the 5820 can OC further, which will be a benefit in games, and even if it doesn't it produces less heat at the same OC as the 5960x. I never plan on running more then 2 cards so don't need all the extas the 5960 offers...also the cost. But if someone gave me a choice and they were both free I would take the 5960 no question.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2015)

Bump for an old benchmark thread:


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah why did this thread die?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah why did this thread die?


Well Master, all things must die eventually. Yeah I think most ppl with the new gpu's dont even bother using this BM.

I myself love this BM but with 3DMark out supporting the new shit I believe most do that test over this one.

Its a shame imo


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 18, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Well Master, all things must die eventually. Yeah I think most ppl with the new gpu's dont even bother using this BM.
> 
> I myself love this BM but with 3DMark out supporting the new shit I believe most do that test over this one.
> 
> Its a shame imo



Yeah it seems most go towards Heaven and the newer 3dmark Firestorm.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 18, 2015)

It is nice to have something to look at while benching. 3DM 11 is about as excruciatingly painful to watch as it gets. Name a more boring to look at BM. I dare ya.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 18, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> It is nice to have something to look at while benching. 3DM 11 is about as excruciatingly painful to watch as it gets. Name a more boring to look at BM. I dare ya.
> 
> Just sayin'.



OCCT is pretty boring


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> OCCT is pretty boring


Lol Ya think!


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 19, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Lol Ya think!



I tried about a month ago to get 3Dmark99 to work no luck unfortunately


----------



## HammerON (Aug 4, 2015)




----------

